# [LPF] Darkness Rising



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome to Darkness Rising.  Finally getting a chance to run this although it has been tweaked heavily from it's original concept I have no doubt it will be fun and rewarding.

GM: HolyMan
Judge: Satin Knights
Game Start Date: Sept 20th 2012
Game End Date: ??
Game Days: ??

*GROUP:*

Agno Phoenicus played by GlassEye
Tonris the Vengeful played by DalkonCledwin
Larissa Kondred played by mfloyd3
Tyrien e'Adrianne played by perrinmiller

*EXPERIENCE TRACKER:*

Agno - started at LvL 5 and 10,111xp
Tonris - started at LvL 5 and 11,516xp
Larissa - started at LvL 5 and 12,088xp
Tyrien - started at LvL 6 and 19,832xp

[sblock=Encounters]
Drake Diversion CR 4; 1,200xp (300xp each) [/sblock]
[sblock=Loot]
none yet[/sblock]
.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2012)

Following the young nobleman Georgio out of the Dunn Wright the three new companions board his gala and set off towards a new adventure.

As a halfling trio man the boat everyone enjoys the sight of Venza as the sun starts to set. The light of the blazing sky reflects of the canal waters turning them as golden as the sky. The sky first turns dark blue, than a deep purple before finally twilight sets in. 

Lanterns are lit fore and aft and soon the boat makes it's way slowly in the growing light of the streets and bridges. 

An little over an hour later the group disembarks and makes their way to the gates of the Caprelli estate. A huge square building sitting on one of the few hills in Venza is one of the oldest buildings in the city. Originally belonging to a rival family the Caprelli's have been living in it for over a century. From it they manage a small but lucrative merchant fleet.

As everyone enters and is escorted to the formal dining room they encounter little in the way of furnishings or decor. The modest dining area does house an impressive table and sitting alone is an old man in the robes of a priest of Helerion.







"Ah you've returned," the old man says with a grin that wrinkles his entire face. "And you have brought them. Good. Good."

Trying to sit up the old man looks each of you in the eye and then nods. "Greetings noble warriors. I am Amastus Reinos. And I... we are in need of your help. Please sit, sit."

He gestures towards some chairs and then asks Georgio to get a servant to bring in a few glasses of wine. "Your names if you please."

OOC: And a stat block - but don't worry about changing spells yet until you get the full story and know what is ahead. As a heads up the group won't be leaving till the morning.​


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 20, 2012)

"Hello to you, Master Reinos," offers the woman.  "I am Larissa Kondred, a Sister in service to Lady Kamara.  A pleasure to make your acquaintance."






[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)            
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength         
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength         
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Grace                   
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Bless Weapon    
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 21, 2012)

"Oh, no!  I'm no noble warrior.  Just a, hurrr... common-born priest of the Whisperer.  I shall do what I can to help you."

Agno bows clumsily as he is seating himself in one of the chairs.

"I am Agno Phoenicus."  He glances over at Larissa.  "A pleasure to meet your, hurrr... acquaintance."




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 40/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 22, 2012)

Tonris glances around at the room as sparsely decorated as it is, he can't help but feel a sense of majesty about the place. He then notices the old man sitting at the table and then cringes slightly as the man wrinkles his face in a smile. Still he has to admit, at least the old codger is trying to be welcoming. Tonris allows himself to sit when directed to, but does not accept the drink that is offered, instead preferring to keep his mind as sharp as possible in case such a sharp mind is needed.

He says "It is a pleasure to make your acquaintance, I am Tonris of Illi Esse. I hear we have been asked here to help with a matter of grave importance?"

[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 36 Current // 36 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +9 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +5

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (40 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, it allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Further it allows Tonris to fly as per the spell, for a number of minutes per day equal to his level. These minutes must be spent in 1 minute increments..
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 18 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 5d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2012)

_*cough* *cough*_

The older man coughs into his fist for a moment before replying to Tonris. "Yes very grave I fear that dark forces are..."

"Excuse this interruption, Master Renios," a thin servant says bowing as he enters the room. "I was to bring you any others that might be of help to your cause."

As he speaks a young female half-elf enters the room. Her jet black hair is a little on the wild side and hung in a long ponytail. Wearing a breastplate that acts almost like a mirror it almost draws the eye away from the bow and great sword on here back. 

"This is Tyrien e'Adrianne, an archer for hire."

[sblock=OOC]
perrinmiller I think it best not to waste time playing out Tyrien's acceptance of this adventure. For background - she was approached by a servant from Gergoi's father (who had sent out a few to look for help). She was told that dark folk assaulted a place of peace and study and killed nearly everyone in it. 

Any question she tries to ask would like be answered with a - _"I'm sorry but you will have to ask Master Renios that."_ (hence my not wishing to play out her recruitment) She hasn't agreed to anything as of yet - No one has really - just showing a willingness to help.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien had been shopping around among the various shops, happy with getting some better equipment and a second longbow.  The mithral breast plate was a work of art, though the lecherous dwarf selling it was trying to convince her it would be even more attractive with a pair of gem stones for the nipples.

Being flat chested, the armor doesn't have the need for womanly modifications or adornments.  She gave the runt with a bushy beard a scowl and threatened to skewer his arse with a few arrows if he didn't stop.

It was about then the footman for some noble family, Caprelli, chanced upon her.  It was quite obvious Tyrien was an experienced adventurer, despite her colorful language in berating the dwarven armorer.

After some chitchatting, mostly the half-elven girl asking way too many questions for the servant to possibly answer, he finally just told her to wait and assured her gold was in the offering.  Having recently returned from abroad a week ago, she had been planning to visit that Adventurer's Guild Inn again to see if there were people that needed an archer to accompany them or not.  The footman's timing was good enough.

The journey to the estate was mostly a one-sided conversation, Tyrien continually commenting and the servant nodding and shrugging to be polite, never really answering one way or another.

So it is a frustrated half-elven girl that is ushered into the dining room and bade to sit down.  Removing her haversack and weapons, hanging the latter on the back of the chair, she comments, "So is someone going to finally tell me what's going on.  Mister stuffy, refused to really tell me.  Though, he is a decent listener.  But, if I were shoe shopping, he would only be good for holding the new purchases.  He has no opinion about anything."

"Oh, wine.  Don't mind if I do. Thanks."

"So I what's going on, and why do you need an archer?  Hello, that is a nice sword. Ooo, like the armor, great trimming.  Lucky you did not get the bonus gemstones."  The talkative girl addresses Larissa.

Then she looks at the tengu, "I never met a beaky fellow before.  You don't eat... Ahh, that might be rude, nevermind." She looks at the other adventurer seated and decides maybe she should let her curiosity about tengus wait for when she knows him better.

The man's striking bluish black hair is attention grabbing and she blurts, "Sorry, I don't have a brush. I..."

"Oh."

The old man's coughing fit interrupts her stream of consciousness and Tyrien shuts her trap, a bit sheepish in her expression.









*OOC:*


No prob, HM. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 25, 2012)

Tonris grins slightly as he causes his hair to elongate and grow into as unkempt an appearance as the one that Tyrien herself is sporting, he says "Who needs a brush when you can groom your hair as easily as I can." and instantly his hair reverts back to it's original manicured state. He then turns to the old man and says "But yes, please do tell us what we can do to help?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 25, 2012)

Larissa smiles warmly at the compliment, hiding her confusion about "bonus gemstones," but the girl moves on too quickly for her to reply.  She seems about to try to steer the conversation back to business, when abruptly that is where it turns without her intervention.  So she simply sits back and waits for the gentleman to explain his plans.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 25, 2012)

Agno's golden eyes grow round and large as saucers at the new arrival and her stream of consciousness chatter.  The black hawk perched on his pack ruffles its feathers and shakes its head as if physically battered by her words.

"An archer?!  Very good.  And I do eat.  Not like a bird; they..."

Agno trails off as the woman has moved on to other topics and Tonris' hair shows a tendency to grow and move about in an alarming fashion.  He blinks rapidly and turns back to the old man but steal glances at the new woman in their midst.




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 40/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 26, 2012)

"Welcome...

... Larissa, Sister to Lady Kamara,

... Agno  priest of the Whisperer,

... Tonris of Illi Esse,

... and Tyrien... the Archeress."

The old priest waits as everyone enjoys a bit of small talk (although it isn't small (or short) where Tyrien is concerned). Then after they have drank and ate a bit he clears his throat and begins his tale.

"My home was destroyed and those I knew killed or worse. And all brought about by treachery, from within. Sorry I am a little ahead of myself." he says with a sigh and then closes his eyes and leans his head back, as if remembering. 

Coming out of his stupor he looks each of you in the eye and starts from the beginning. "The Stoneblade was built as a bastion to both protect the land and as a temple to Helerion's glory. But as with all things... and people, it grew in age and disuse and became a quiet monastery for those of us who had outlived are usefulness."

Looking troubled as if not knowing what to say next Master Reinos takes a small sip of his wine. "A fortnight ago we were betrayed, then attacked. For it could only have been betrayal that could have gotten such a large force of dark folk into the Stoneblade unnoticed. Before anyone knew it they were in the halls, in the sept, and on their way to the ritual room."

"We couldn't stop them. Their darkness seemed to stamp out the light of Helerion and the beast they had with them, the _wyvern_, slayed all who came upon it. Or they died of it's poison after fleeing it's wrath."

OOC: Everyone respond as you wish and roll a _hunch_ check - Sense Motive DC 20


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 26, 2012)

Agno pushes forward in his chair eager in his excitement and puts his leathery, claw-like hands on the table.

"Hurrr!  You are being in luck!  Not to be crowing over my accomplishments but I have slain drakes and dragons; wyverns are much the same, yes?  But I am not knowing these darkness folk."

In a quick motion the tengu tilts his head first in one direction, then the other.  He looks at the others obviously hoping they can enlighten him.




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 40/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 26, 2012)

Listening intently to the story as told by the Priest, Tonris is unable to tell if there is anything dishonest about what the man says. So when the man concludes what he has said, Tonris simply takes a sip of his wine and says, "Truly a horrible fate has befallen your comrades. What can we do to help?" while looking about for affirmation from the others.

He doesn't really spend a whole lot of time trying to percieve anything unusual about what the Priest says, however the man's description of Dark Folk that can blot out the light of Helerion strikes him as odd, he glances over at Larissa and Agno to see if they pick up on the same vibe that he did, while also trying to rack his brain for why exactly it seems so odd to him.

[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 36 Current // 36 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +9 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +5

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (40 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(1 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 18 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 5d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 26, 2012)

Larissa listens to the old man's tale, stone-faced at the description of the atrocity.

At Tonris' words, Larissa nods gravely.  "Horrible, indeed," she affirms soberly.  "Your protege said you had a plan, and a reason you did not want to bring all of the forces of Helerion to bear.  What is it you propose."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 26, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien giggles at Agno's wit, "Hee, hee.  Not crowing, yeah right."

"I have never shot a dragon before. Fungi, yes.  Undead, yes. But, hunting a wyvern, sure. Why not?  What's a wyvern?"

When the rest appear to be eager to help she nods in agreement.

"Yes, a plan would be good.  I am more than a mere archer, though admittedly I have horrible luck hitting things when it matters most.  I can sneak around and get into locked places too."

"I can..."

"Wait, I might have met some dark folk once.  There were some hooded assassins that I helped defeat in a faraway land... hmmm, not sure what they were really, but we had trouble with them casting magical darkness that was so thick my Ioun Torch could not get through it."

"But, an assimar's magical light was good enough to drive it away." 

Pausing only to take a breath, Tyrien continues, this time addressing their host, "What is the Stoneblade's defenses? Will we have trouble getting in to drive them out?  Are they still there, or do we hunt them down?"









*OOC:*


Sense Motive (1d20+5=16)

Are Keeling and Tonris's dino present?





[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 27, 2012)

Keeling, perched on the back of Agno's pack, flaps his wings as the black hawk reacts to Agno's animation.  The tengu clucks to settle his divine guide and turns to the young, woman archer then back to the old priest.

"I am in, hurrr... agreement.  What is this plan?  I am not so skilled at the sneaking and stealthing."




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 40/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 27, 2012)

Rex gives off a mewling squawk as he sits on the floor at Tonris' feet not visible to the rest of those at the Table. He seems perfectly content to leave the conversation up to those who can actually participate in the conversation, at least for the moment. Tonris on the other hand nods his agreement "A plan is always good. I myself am not very heavily armored, so just charging in all willy nilly would probably be a bad thing for me to do."

[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 36 Current // 36 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +9 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +5

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (40 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(1 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 18 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 5d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 27, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien doesn't even wait for the old man to answer before she is distracted once again by the bird with the bird-man, "Oh, do you have tendencies to caw for some inexplicable reason, Agno?  Or do your feathers rustle when you walk?  It's okay, I can- What's his name?  Nice bird."

She giggles at the unarmored man with funny hair stating the obvious about leading the charge.  She puts a finger on her nose and says, "Not it."

"I guess that leaves you, Lady Larissa.  You are dressed for the part to lead the charge, at least.  How are you at warding off poison?"

Tyrien was about to say something more and she remembers hearing a funny noise from under the table. The pause in her own blabbering conversation causes her to also remember she asked many questions and none have been answered. 

"I guess I should stop talking so much, there are many things we need to know and if I keep talking, our host may not be able to answer them all.  Anyone know what a wyvern is?"









*OOC:*


LOL, Tyrien did ask many questions. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 27, 2012)

"I can lead a charge, if the need arises," Larissa patiently assures the girl.  "But let us hear the good father's thoughts on the matter."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 28, 2012)

[sblock=Agno] Good roll btw. 

Agno gets the feeling that Master Reinos is more worried about the wyvern than either the dark folk or the fact that someone betrayed him and his brothers.[/sblock]

"I think all of you will do fine." the priest says gazing off into the distance once more. "With your help I believe we can reach the ritual vault and succeed in ridding the Stoneblade of the dark folk."

Everyone quiets down and starts to listen very intently as Master Reinos reveals his plan.

 "There is a room in the Stoneblade where I can preform the Ritual of Light. A spell that will bathe the very halls of Stoneblade with the rays of Helerion's greatest creation, the Sun. This will force them out and free the fortress from their darkness."

"All we need do is sneak back into Stoneblade the same way that Gergoi and I escaped. An unknown natural tunnel that will get us in and near the vault. A small force is what is needed. And you all will make the prefect infiltrators for this task."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 28, 2012)

"I do not, hurrr... _caw_" whispers Agno loudly to Tyrien.  "But I may sometimes rustle.  It cannot be helped, much like your, hurrr... hair becoming mussed in the wind.  And his name is Keeling."

Seeming a bit self-conscious over disrupting the proceedings Agno turns back to Master Reinos.  "I do not believe there is need to be concerned over this Why-verne.  They are like smaller dragons, yes?  And since dragons are only the size of a dog this other creature should not be so difficult to handle if it should find us.

I am more concerned about this tunnel but if it is, hurrr... necessary to take it to complete this ritual and bring an unbearable lightness to their beings then so be it.  I also am holding worries about those who betrayed the monastery.  Would they not know of this tunnel?"

[sblock=OOC]Oops?  I guess Agno really shouldn't have any idea what a wyvern is.  Since I've already started down this track I'd hate to backtrack but I'll edit if you think it necessary, HM.  Otherwise, I'll just fill with disinformation.[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 40/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 28, 2012)

"Agno, as amusing as the idea of a Dragon the size of a dog sounds, I think you are underestimating the size of a full grown Dragon... Fully Grown a Dragon can be as big as several buildings such as the one we are inside of right now, combined." Tonris says as he stands up and walks the full breadth of the room indicating at the windows space even outside of the building. Close at his heals is a small dog sized dinosaur that is yipping indignantly at being compared to the size of a Dragon. After his demonstration of the sheer enormity of a full grown Dragon, Tonris returns to his seat and says "It would take a Giant of proportions to big to even fit on this world to even be able to say a full grown dragon is the size of a dog comparatively speaking."

[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 36 Current // 36 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +9 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +5

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (40 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(1 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 18 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 5d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 28, 2012)

Larissa nods at her companions' concerns regarding the dangers of the wyvern and the tunnel, and then adds, "What of this sacred cavern of which you speak?  Would the dark folk not have desecrated it?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 28, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*







Tyrien looks surprised at the small dog-sized... lizard?... wingless dragon?... whatever it is.  But, the words spoken by the man with the funny hair are not making much sense to her at the end.

She is genuinely curious as she asks, "So, Agno, you have actually fought and defeated a dragon and you say they are the size of a dog.  Tonris is claiming they are as big as this estate.  What do giants have to do with it?"

"Oh, what's that thing? It looks... well, ugly. Is it a dog without hair? Does it have a name?... Baldy?... Fido?... Spot?" She indicates the little creature, never having seen anything like it before.

But, the half-elven girl's mouth blathers on, "Keeling, interesting name. So how big was this wyvern, Master Reinos? Maybe we can lure it into the open and turn it into a pin cushion."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 1, 2012)

Agno nods his head and eagerly turns to Tyrien to describe his encounter with the dragon.

"Oh, yes.  I killed it with others; hurrr... Boots, and my friend Iago, and Denizel.  Oh, and Sylla.  That dragon was small, like a dog, and very susceptible to being pinned with a cushion.  If they grow larger I have not seen it but I shall, hurrr... accede to Master Tonris' greater knowledge as he appear to have wingless dragon of his own."

The tengu leans down to peer at Rex, sighs, and shakes his head sadly.  "Poor thing.  Hurrr!  To have no wings when his brothers soar the skies."




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 40/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 1, 2012)

at the suggestion that Rex is a Dragon, Tonris giggles slightly and says "Um... no, Rex is no Dragon. Actually he is a distant cousin to yourself Sir Agno. Where as Dragons are more closely related to Felines if memory serves." In fact the tiny Rex does have what appear to be proto-feathers sprouting out from odd parts of his body. At the comment that he is actually related to Dragons, Rex gives the bigger bird-like creature an indignant squeak.

[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 36 Current // 36 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +9 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +5

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (40 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(1 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 18 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 5d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 1, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien looks incredulously at the outlandish statement by the man with funny hair.

"Seriously, dragons are like cats?  No way. Though, I suppose they are both evil in appearance... Well, Kitty wasn't evil, his master was a bit of a to-... well, never mind that.  Still, cats?!"

"Next think you will tell me, when a dragon belches fire it is really just because it is coughing up a hair ball.  Come on, please stop teasing me." 

She is not to sure about the tiny lizard being like a bird.  Rex sure makes an ugly bird in her eyes.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Larissa watches the byplay, wishing she had studied book-learning harder at the convent.  She is torn between impatience with the distractions and curiousity about the bizarre lesson in supernatural history.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 3, 2012)

Agno said:
			
		

> I am more concerned about this tunnel but if it is, hurrr... necessary to take it to complete this ritual and bring an unbearable lightness to their beings then so be it.  I also am holding worries about those who betrayed the monastery.  Would they not know of this tunnel?"




Master Renios nods at the tengu's words. "Good, very good. This is why I had Gergori and his father search for those that could help me make it through the tunnel. It is sure to be guarded and when stealth fails us we will need to be silent and deadly to those that try to stop us."



			
				Larissa said:
			
		

> What of this sacred cavern of which you speak?  Would the dark folk not have desecrated it?"




A grave look comes about the priests face. "Let us hope they have not entered that room. It is one of the reason we should not delay and start out as early as possible tomorrow. Everyday I fear does bring them closer to getting into that vault and thus ruining our chances."



			
				Tyrien said:
			
		

> So how big was this wyvern, Master Reinos? Maybe we can lure it into the open and turn it into a pin cushion."




"I'm sure you and these others will have no trouble in dealing with the beast should we need to. Perhaps they have taken it away or maybe we can sneak past without encountering it."

Reaching into his robes he pulls forth a slim wand tipped with a blue crystal. "To help I have purchased this _wand of lesser restoration_ from the Mystic Pearl. Even if we are unlucky enough to encounter the beast, which is not overly large, but still bigger than any one of us, I believe we will prevail."

"Now to ask, formerly. Do you Agno of the Whisperer, Sister Larissa, Tonris Dragonfriend, and Tyrien the Curious. Do you all pledge to help me in my quest to vanquish the dark folk who have invaded the Stoneblade of Helerion?"


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2012)

Agno nods enthusiastically.

"You have my services in this, hurr... task!  I am ready to go straight to the sneaking and ritualizing."




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 40/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 3, 2012)

"I will do everything in my power to drive these creatures from the Stoneblade," agrees Larissa solemnly.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 3, 2012)

"Yeah, sure why not. I will always avenge the innocent, even if I do not agree with them ideologically." Tonris says to the Master as he looks around for confirmation that the others are going to join in on the adventure. He is pleased to hear that Agno will be coming along as well.

At the same time Rex caws his assent to the adventure.

[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 36 Current // 36 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +9 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +5

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (40 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(1 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 18 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 5d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien forgets about the discussion of dragons, clearly the man with funny hair is not going to continue teasing her.  More important things to discuss, anyway.

"Sounds fine, hunting this wyvern or sneaking in.  I am ready, when do we start? Are we going to eat first?  What about shopping?  Everyone have all the gear they think they need?  I could always browse the the latest fashions from the cobblers-..."

"Oh... Yes, I pledge my bow to help you.  I don't pledge my life or my soul, those are mine."

"Funny thing about souls.  If you are lucky, they will start talking to you and others can hear them.  I was fighting alongside this mage, his soul was quite interesting." 

Doesn't matter how solemn the occasion, the half-elven girl just doesn't stop talking.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 3, 2012)

Master Reinos smiles as everyone agrees to help with the cleansing of Stoneblade.

"Our host has been gracious enough to provide rooms, and I suggest we get an early start. The Stoneblade is a few days away on foot, and I am way to old to be bruised by a horse."

Standing he gets help from one of the servants and is led from the room. "An hour before dawn we will all meet in the courtyard. And do not worry to much about needing additional gear. My spells and the few scrolls and potions I have should be enough addition to see us through our cause."

From the doorway he turns, "Good night to each of you."

[sblock=OOC] Ok gang not much going to happen at night inside a guarded home. So an uneventful sleep followed by everyone gathering their gear and meeting in the courtyard.

Please take time to discuss spell selection OOC before posting your new updated stat block. To save time this could have been talk during the night about what spells may be best used to ...

1) fight a wyvern
2) fight dark folk
3) useed during the long travel during the day
4) used when camp is set/during sleeping outdoors

Also marching order and combat roles.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 4, 2012)

"Before we go to bed, Master Reinos, do you by chance know what type of Dark Folk we will be facing? Where I come from there are a wide variety of creatures whom could be defined as 'dark folk' amongst which include creatures from the realms of shadow, demonic entities, and even creatures that live very deep under the ground. It would be beneficial to know exactly what we are facing." Tonris asks of the Master before retiring to his sleeping quarters. Illi Esse is indeed home to a wide assortment of creatures, the weirdest of which are by and far the humans themselves...


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 4, 2012)

"These dark folk come from deep underground," Renios says stifling a yawn. "Battling them with light may prove a useful tool."


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien suddenly becomes more focused and serious as the topic of darkfolk comes up again.

"The dark folk I *DO* know about wore layers of rags, carried poison daggers and could cast a Darkness spell at will. I have an Ioun Torch, and still it was suppressed into darkness."

"Luckily we had an aasimar with us to counter the magical night."

"Any of you able to cast such a spell, turning dark into daylight?" 

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 4, 2012)

"I have no such spells," observes Larissa.  "And I think if I am to lead a charge or hold against one, perhaps my magics would be better spent toward that end.  Have any of the rest of you spells that might serve against these dark ones? "


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 4, 2012)

Agno frets over the question of spells and light and picks at the feathers on his arm as he does so.  Finally he shakes his head in the negative.

"Light magics at my disposal are, hurrr... weaker than the floating torch-stone.  If these are the same of kind as those darkfolk you met, Tyrien, then my magics will not help."  The tengu seems disturbed at the notion of being unable to counter such darkness.

"Keeling panics in such, hurrr... darkness."  The hawk perched behind Agno flaps his wings buffeting the tengu as if disputing his comment.




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 40/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 4, 2012)

"Unfortunately a spell to create magical daylight is beyond my capabilities to cast. However I agree it is imperative that we have the ability to cast such a spell with us just in case. Surely there is enough spellcasting ability amongst us that one of us can manage to cast that spell?" Tonris says looking from Larissa, to Agno, and back to Larissa in hope that one of the two of them would happen to have such a spell. He then abruptly changes the subject and says "Well either way it is of little use to argue about it, perhaps we should retire and get some rest before the dawn. I would hate to be unrested for such a momentous fight as this."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 5, 2012)

"Perhaps a scroll, then," muses Larissa.  "I have heard of a spell that can turn night into day.  But I have not the coin for such a purchase."


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*







Tyrien has a wry expression at all this talk of negativity and defeatism.  She coughs to get everyone' attention.

"Eh? Cannot cast the spells?  No money?"

"Well, unless you want to fight dark folk blind with a poison dagger sticking in you unawares, we all better start pulling out some gold coins from somewhere.  You all got some extra gear that is worth something don't you?"

She draws her own finely crafted rapier and tosses in down on the table with a clatter. To prove her point she continues, "What good is that rapier if I cannot see to use it? And then end up dead, eh?  That's Right! Not much."

"Surely you others have something you can spare if you don't have the gold outright. Let's go, start putting it on the table." 

The half-elven girl is not the leadership type, but she has been on a few adventures and has learned the advantage of being prepared, the hard way.

Tyrien does spare the old priest a sidelong glance to see if he has the correct spell up his sleeve, though.









*OOC:*


Tyrien has a little gold. But she also has extra holy water and even the Mwk Rapier that could be liquidated if we cannot put up enough gold.  It would be nice if we could scrape enough together to get a wand with 3-5 charges on it.





[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 5, 2012)

Tonris is caught slightly off guard by Tyrien's scolding of the group of them. He smiles however when she offers to sell her finely crafted Rapier if it were to help the cause, he glances over at Larissa and says "Well, I would have preferred it if one of us had the spell prepared. But, I suppose actually having repeatable uses of the spell would be preferable to wasting valuable memory space to trying to recall enough of the spell to get us past all the enemies that may be coming up against us." He stands up patting a rather large sized pouch at his side and says "Perhaps I could make a side trek over to the Mystic Pearl and see if I can't acquire a Wand that has the appropriate spell on it?"









*OOC:*


5,601 gp should be enough to get us a wand with at least 24 charges on it, assuming I spent all my gold on such a wand...


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 6, 2012)

Larissa smiles at the archeress' enthusiasm, and nods to Tonris.  "So be it," she says, unslinging her bow from her shoulder and laying both it and her quiver on the table.  The bow is fine Rornish worksmanship, and powerfully built.  "I never could hit a damned thing with this anyway.  I'll leave the shooting to you," she tells Tyrien.

[sblock=ooc]MW +3 Str longbow and 20 arrows, valued at 701 gp.  She'll pick up another pilum when it's sold.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2012)

Agno taps a wand tucked in his belt then withdraws it and lays it on the table on the growing pile of gear.

"I have this for the selling and, hurrr... more is possible.  I could be selling the cloak from my back; it has strong magics.  Would the potions of seeing in darkness be effective and inexpensive?"




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 40/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry gang before you get to far ahead of me I'm not going to allow the shopping trip.

It would take a day in the game and Master Renios (now that he has a group) will want for you to set off right away. We could RP this if you want (but that would happen in the morning), and maybe you'd change his mind. But for now I just need everyone to post turning in and then I will post the morning gathering as everyone readies to depart (or possibly shop if you really wish to and convince the padre).[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]We are definitely going to need to convince the Padre. Because I have no desire to go into a fight with enemies that can spam the Darkness spell... without an effective countermeasure. And there is no reason that Tonris would go to sleep without being given a reason why he can't go buy the wand very quickly tonight before the shops close.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 7, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


But, Daaaaad.  It is not my bedtime yet.  










Tyrien nods with satisfaction and smiles. 

"Ah, that's good.  We all understand each other. So, in the morning we can look into this wand if necessary, then.  After we look into it, we can then get the cost and find out how much we need."

She pulls her rapier from under the pile and returns it to her belt.

 "We should see if Master Renios actually knows anything about the tactics these dark folk used. If he knows already, he might have what we need already packed." 

Since the old priest is absent, getting those answers will have to wait until morning.  Tyrien bids the others good night and finds this bed chamber she is allegedly supposed to spend the night in.  She would rather not sleep on the stone floor.

[sblock=OOC for HM]Since we went OOC on the discussion, HM.  

I think Master Renios actually has the items we would need to prevent TPK.  He has the lessor restoration and a few other yet to be revealed scrolls and potions, but is no longer in the scene to tell us.  Perhaps he can even cast the spell we need. 

However, without assurance, Tyrien would strongly agree with Tonis.  No going to fight dark folk without it.  

She has personal experience (not just player experience  ) facing three that negated her Ioun Stone and they had poisoned daggers. Without the Daylight spell to counter them, storming the castle would be suicide in her eyes. Master Renios received her agreement to help, but not her life. She was very specific about that, IIRC.  

Now, I do appreciate that DMs gotta make the rules. I want to work with you and support you on this, HM. But, likewise a DM should respect that a character needs to stay in-character, yeah?

So I am ready for morning to begin diplomacying the padre.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 7, 2012)

Larissa nods to the others and bids them goodnight.  She finds the chamber that the father set aside for her, and carefully doffs her armor and lays it out neatly on the floor.  Then she kneels, holding her sword before her, and makes her nightly prayers.

Then she settles into bed, wondering what the morning will bring.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2012)

Agno collects his wand with the agreement that they will all talk to the old priest in the morning about the items they might need for survival then heads off to bed.




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 40/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 8, 2012)

Seeing that the others are all content to wait for purchasing the wand until they confer with the Priest in the morning, Tonris heaves a heavy sigh. He walks over to the window and looks outside. The moon high in the sky, he says "It may be possible that by this time the day after tomorrow, I won't be among the land of the living. At least that could be the case if the spell we need is not available to us." He looks down at Rex who appears to be sleeping soundly on the ground near the fireplace in the room. Tonris walks over and gently picks the tiny dinosaur up saying "sweet dreams little one." The dinosaur doesn't even seem to notice the movement that just occurred to it. With that said, Tonris carries the little Dinosaur, and all of their belongings up to the room that was set aside for them. Once there he places the Dinosaur on the stone floor next to the rooms fireplace where the Dinosaur can keep warm without fear of getting too overly hot. He then goes and sits in the very comfortable chair that is in the room, preferring not to sleep in the bed for fear of mites. Once there it is only a few minutes before Tonris falls asleep himself.

[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 36 Current // 36 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +9 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +5

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (40 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*.
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(1 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 18 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 5d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







DalkonCledwin said:


> <sblockOOC>We are definitely going to need to convince the Padre. Because I have no desire to go into a fight with enemies that can spam the Darkness spell... without an effective countermeasure. And there is no reason that Tonris would go to sleep without being given a reason why he can't go buy the wand very quickly tonight before the shops close.<sblock>




I would think going shopping is probably an half a day event. Its not the same as going to a store that has labeled isles and you can check out quickly. More like searching, haggling the price, search a bit more, and haggle again to get the owner to take your item for his.[/sblock]

The group is awaken the next morning an hour before dawn. In the quiet of the morning tehy each prepare themselves for the travel (and likely trouble) of the day ahead.

When they reach the parlor from the night before they find a table laid out with food so they can break their night's fast. Breads and cheeses, along with fruits and sweet cakes make for a cold but filing repast.

The topic of conversation is mostly about the shopping that they should do as a group, before heading off. And conviced once mr ethey head to see Master Renios.

The old cleric is waiting for everyone in a small courtyard sitting on a stone bench in the shade of the estate walls. He finishes munching on a crust of bread, as the group approaches. "Ah, good morn to you," he says standing and dusting crumbs of his dull brown traveling robes. "Have you all prepared for the journey? We should reach the Stoneblade in three short days. And then begin the task of reaching the ritual room."

[sblock=NOTE] It is very important that everyone post a stat block and their spells for the day, with their next post. Now that you know some of the background I will be using everyone's next post (and not their wiki sheets) for looking up spell selection. You will get two more chances for changing as the group travels as well.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Given how D&D and subsequently Pathfinder were set up when it comes to economics (buy everything at exactly full price, and sell everything at exactly half price, no haggling involved...), your view on how long it takes to do one's shopping is purely a role playing view that is not reflected by the mechanics of the game. Additionally it also does not reflect the view of "Here we are, Rich Adventurers Are We. We can afford to spend ungodly amounts of money without needing to worry about haggling (and thereby causing unhealthy inflation of the local economy which will lead to the eventual collapse of said economy)"[/sblock]

As the group eats their breakfast, Tonris listens intently to all of their concerns. As he does he slips a few tiny morsels of meat down to Rex so that the tiny dinosaur can eat it's fill. He then turns to the others when all have had their fill and says "Shall we go see what the Priest has to say?"

After eating he follows the others out to the courtyard where he beseeches the old Priest saying "Master Reinos, we have a concern. One of us has encountered some Dark Folk before, and according to her, these entities have the ability to remove the light from a room, and even were able to negate the light of her Ioun Torch. I fear it may be a good idea for us to acquire some means of bringing portable daylight with us so that we may be able to counteract this unnatural darkness. What say you?" As he says this Tonris watches the old man, attempting to gauge his reactions to the inquiry.

[sblock=Note]For now I will keep my spells as they were. No sense changing them as of yet since we still have 2 more opportunities to change them before we arrive at our destination.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 36 Current // 36 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +9 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +5

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (40 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(0 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 18 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 5d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 8, 2012)

Tyrien slept well and enjoyed breakfast.  Still hungry, she grabs some bread and cheese and heads out into the courtyard, nibbling both as she goes.  Still chewing, she greets the others, "Gawd, mowrnin'.  Nice daymph we havin', ya?"

Swallowing, she speaks more clearly to help aid Tonris's efforts, "Yes, Master Renios.  Better late and prepared for dealing with these dark folk, than rush headlong into a fight we cannot win, all because we cannot see to turn our foes into pin cushions."

"We discussed it last night, and none of us can cast the spell ourselves with out the need for having a wand or some scrolls.  You mentioned that you had what was necessary?" She looks inquiringly at the padre with one arched eyebrow.

The chatterbox half-elven girl is chipper this morning, but focused on business rather than idle chitchat for the moment.  She keeps eating and finishes her last bit of cheese and bread, taking up her longbow for the commencing of their journey.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 8, 2012)

Larissa partakes of breakfast, indulging in one of the sweet cakes along with heartier fare.  She nods approvingly at Tyrien's assessment of the situation.





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)             
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength          
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength          
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Protection from Evil, Communal                   
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Bless Weapon     
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 9, 2012)

Agno joins the others early the next morning to break his fast.  In fact, he is still cramming sweet rolls and bacon into his beak as they go to meet with Master Reinos.

"Mmphff!  Hurrr!  ...Morning... <gulp>  I am ready except for, ah... the possibility of lightings?"

He looks questioningly at the old priest.




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 40/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 10, 2012)

Master Renios looks thoughtful as if thinking a moment. With furrowed brows he replies in a kindly voice. "I do wish we had the time and resources to acquire a few items, but we do not. We will have to trust in Helerion, he will light our way."

Looking at Tyrien with bemused expression he states patting a few scroll cases at his belt. "I have a few scrolls and potions that will be most useful. And I also have divine magic to help get us into the ritual room."

He notices the frowns and adds, "Each day wasted could bring about the failure of our quest. We must not arrive to late. We should go and trust that all will be well for those who's purpose is unyielding."

[sblock=OOC] Site has been so crazy today - glad I get time to update at 4 in the morning. 

OK let's see... 


> <snip> ...how long it takes to do one's shopping is purely a role playing  view that is not reflected by the mechanics of the game... <snip>



And thus purely relevant as we are role-playing. 

DC you said Tonris was "attempting to gauge his reactions to the inquiry" please roll a Sense Motive check for that. [/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 10, 2012)

Tonris frowns as the Priest's reactions remain an enigma to him. "I am all for helping you get your home back, but not if it gets me killed. Unlike you I don't have very much trust for extraplanar beings who prefer to hide behind the woodwork and let their minions do all the work in the cosmos. So I have never put much stock in the existence of the Gods as you call them. Trusting in the divine will of a God is kind of difficult for one who is skeptical of their very existence. I do not doubt that you get your powers from somewhere, but that somewhere need not necessarily be much different from where I get my powers in the long run. To say it is a good is actually in my mind an insult to the very concept of magic... But like I said, none of my philosophical beliefs should stop me from being able to help someone who was kicked out of their home by invaders from getting their home back. That said, I will not throw my life away simply because you do not think we have enough time to make a quick stop at Arcane Row here in Venza. It should not be too difficult to find a Wand with the Daylight Spell on it." Tonris is quite animated as he says all this, using his hands facial expression, and other assorted movements to convey the full depth of his meaning.









*OOC:*


Diplomacy attempt was supposed to be a retroactive roll for the previous post combined with this post.







[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 36 Current // 36 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +9 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +5

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (40 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(0 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(1 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 18 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 5d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 10, 2012)

"You are right half a day here or there is truly little time, but what about the expense. Do you have the gold for a wand to stop the _deeper darkness_ of some of these creatures?" the father asks with a sadden expression. "Faith tells us that we should not worry about such things. That what is needed is provided and when you provide loyalty and devotion to a being 'behind the woodwork'. They in turn grant you the things to see you through life's challenges."

[sblock=And the results are in]
*Know planes* - dark folk don't come from another plane (unless they do in LPF - not sure there) as you think of Shadow plane creatures dark folk are not on the list

*Know religion *- Man I really need to work on a proposal for Helerion so we can get some specific's down - This is all from my character Ioseph who is a cleric of Helerion:

Helerion: the Bright One, Lord of Light, Protector of the Realm
Ioseph channels positive energy and cast spontaneous cure spells
Domains: Protection and Strength

Sorry that's all I got

*Diplomacy:* unsuccessful - The padre's lips tighten as you make your case - but set up for an aid another roll for success (anyone?)

*Sense Motive:* Not a strong suit of Tonris's but you got a nibble - When he said "we don't have the time" was he saying we as in the group or we as in me, myself, and I - something to think on.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I wasn't specifically trying to locate information about shadowplane creatures in particular, but rather about Celestials and similar creatures. In otherwords the kinds of creatures that would serve a being such as Helerion

And no, Sense Motive isn't particularly one of Tonris' more powerful skill sets.

Also, if it is allowable, I am going to have my Familiar roll a diplomacy aid another check. Not sure if that is actually something that works, but its worth a try...[/sblock]

Tonris says "Money isn't an issue. I have enough on my person to cover the charges for a wand of this kind with up to as many as 24 charges. Though I hardly think we should need one with more than 10 charges, unless we are dreadfully unlucky." He then looks at the Padre more fully and says with an intense glare "When you say 'we don't have the time.' are you referring to all of us as a group, or you specifically?" While Tonris is saying all of this, Rex is cooing in a tone that emphasizes agreement with everything that Tonris is saying.

[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 36 Current // 36 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +9 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +5

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (40 Charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(0 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(1 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 18 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 5d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 10, 2012)

[sblock=Helerion]The original priest of Helerion in LPF was Leonion of Thunderfalls.  I've generally been operating off the assumption that the Margravate of Thunderfalls is in the south of the Landadel Baronies closer to the mountains where thundering waterfalls might be more prevalent.  I've also assumed that Thunderfalls is the home territory of Helerion worship since that player created both in his character/background.  Leonion is a NG cleric which strongly suggests Helerion is on the better end of the alignment spectrum.  Leonion also lists Sun, Healing, and Protection as domains.  I haven't kept up with any of the information that perrinmiller added concerning Helerion or with your own character, HM.

My own adventure, Greener is the Grass, also concerns Helerion worshipers and takes my above assumptions for fact.  That adventure deals with a heterodox sect/cult called the Lantern Bearers, though, so doesn't really rely much on the orthodox Helerion stuff.

All just a bit of info for you, HM, with my encouragement to start a Helerion discussion.  I don't think it really needs a proposal write-up as much as it needs a compiling and hammering out of what already exists for the deity.[/sblock]

Agno seems uncomfortable with the discussion concerning the nature of divinity, particularly with Tonris' stated position.  However, he also feels, and his experience in the Howling Caves backs up, that it is best to prepare oneself for the situations that might arise.

[color=#c99ff]"Issolatha whispers her secrets to those who need them but it is still best to prepare oneself for, hurrr... any experience bereft of divine guidance.  Whatever its provenance.  For us to attempt and fail, would delay the clearing of the monastery even longer than a slight delay and successful clearings.  Yes?"[/color]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 40/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Larissa is puzzled by the father's reticence, and alarmed by Tonris' hostility toward the divine.

"Father," offers Larissa.  "If you know something of the spells that these beings use, perhaps you could share your insights with us.  And if you have measures to counter them, we should know that as well.  But we need to make certain we can beat back the creatures' darkness, or I do not see how we can prevail."

She eyes the priest intently.

[sblock=ooc] Trying to convince him, but also using Sense Motive to see what he's thinking.  Is it really because of the time issue, or is he worried about something else?[/sblock]





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)            
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength         
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength         
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Protection from Evil, Communal                  
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Bless Weapon    
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 11, 2012)

Tyrien follows the exchange and listens for once instead of talking.  Though it don't look like she is really paying much attention to every little thing.

Without feeling patient any longer, she bluntly says, "Master Renios, just give us a straight answer. Do you know what powers these dark folk have or not? Can you cast Daylight spell if we need it?  Stop making us chase you around the mulberry bush."

"Tonris, do you have a horse?  Since it takes three days to walk and she," gesturing to Larissa, "cannot walk fast in that armor, you could spend a day shopping in Venza and still catch up to us before we get there." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]
Diplomacy Aid Another (1d20+1=7)
Sense Motive (1d20+5=7)


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 11, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> "Tonris, do you have a horse?  Since it takes three days to walk and she," gesturing to Larissa, "cannot walk fast in that armor, you could spend a day shopping in Venza and still catch up to us before we get there."





"I can easily purchase a horse as well as the Wand, though it might be easier if someone else were to stay here with me just in case I am unable to find the wand, the can help me search for it." Tonris says in reply to Tyrien, whom he has found to be extremely outgoing, almost to a fault, though at the same time he admires her honesty in everything that she talks about.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry DC but you can't use Diplomacy if a creature can't understand you. So that would go for aiding as the aider has to make the same check.

I'll work on that write up of what we have about so far for Helerion, and see who we can get to look it over. Might not be for a few weeks though.

*Now the big question:* Should we do the shopping thing like a regular roll over at the Mystic Pearl or should we ask whoever the judge is in this to allow for the item to be added. 

If the item is added we will RP the purchase here. And take the cost out of everyone's time GP at the end of the game. This way everyone chips in the same amount and it becomes treasure at the end to be sold (at current charges price) or kept by a character.

I'm thinking Wand of Daylight 12 charges = 2,700gp (675gp per player)

Either way two characters should stay behind and we will RP catching up.[/sblock]

"Peace, please peace." Father Renios says as he is slightly bombarded by questions. "You all are right, but I think time is still working against us. But maybe a couple of you searching the market and then catching up should not delay us much, if at all."

He adjusts the straps to his satchel and scroll cases as he tries standing a bit taller. He speaks to Tyrien as one not use to be questioned about his abilities. "I can call forth Helerion's light to aid us and I shall. The dark folk will find their powers small compared to mine.  My main concern is the wyvern and I have extra scrolls and potions to help us against that beast."

As Larissa asks about the abilities of the dark folk he nearly grits his teeth. "They are devious, treacherous, and un-loyal to a fault. Even as they die they try and take their adversaries with them. Many of the Stoneblade defenders died as they learned this. Darkness is not all we have to worry about. They're blades are poison and some have limited magical ability."

He takes a deep breath, "I am sorry," he says much calmer than a few seconds ago. "I am worried. Worried that we will not get to the Stoneblade in time, to reach the vault. The dark folk must be punished for what they have done."

[sblock=Larissa] Nat 20 - nice roll.

Father Renios is being truthful in all he says. When he says he is more powerful  than the dark folk (i.e. able to counter their darkness) it is no boast.

His demeanor is that of  someone who has failed at a task and seeks to right it.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 12, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien shrugs and replies, "Sure, I can go with Tonris to acquire the wand in Venza.  I am not stranger to horses... nor big kitty cats... mules... camels... um, oh."

"Master Renios, do you have any horses here that we can borrow? We can be on our way even faster then.  It is a nice day for a ride, after all.  Clouds in the sky, birds... Beats walking at least, sore bum not my problem."

"So where is a landmark we can meet tomorrow? Or even tonight if it takes less time than we think."

She inquires about directions and places to meet up after she and Tonris complete their errand and chase the others down.









*OOC:*


I left it ambiguous enough that we can advance the scene if you want, HM.





[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 12, 2012)

"This seems a fair plan" Larissa observes.  "Do not fear, father, we will make haste and preparations both."

Considering the priest's words, she adds, "We should also make preparations against poison.  I have no spells that are effective against them.  Have any of you?  If not, perhaps something from the Pearl would help there as well."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 13, 2012)

"If finding such an item doesn't delay our departure too much, and we can afford it, I imagine we will do our best to find some way to combat poison." Tonris says inclining his head in acknowledgement of Larissa's request. With that he waits for Tyrien to get all of the details for where the two of them should meet the rest of the group.









*OOC:*


OMG we are about to commit the most unholy of sins in a Role Playing Game. We are going to split the group!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2012)

OOC: Still need an answer to the big question above, please.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 15, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I think we are all kind of at the point were we are wanting it to be a sure fire thing that we get the wand. If we don't have to roll for it all the better. That said, I am perfectly willing to front all the money for the wand at this time, assuming no one else wants to pay for it out of pocket. That said however, I am as of yet still uncertain whether my character can actually use the wand, or whether it would have to be something that he would have to use Use Magic Device to utilize. It might just be simpler to have someone who has access to it on their spell list utilize it... a Cleric for example.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 15, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]  The question of whether we need a roll or not is for the GM/judge to work out, but I have no problem taking this out of communal treasure.  Better a living pauper than a wealthy corpse![/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 15, 2012)

[Sblock=OOC]With two players going to Venza, we have two chances at success if we roll.

Now, I think you can decide treasure on the fly, HM.  You can have that latitude without Judge approval as long as the final numbers on treasure work out.

So either way you decide, I am backing you up (as a Judge, just not your Judge) that it is your choice to make.  Since I know SK is adjusting his treasure on the fly in his game as well, I don't see any disagreement from him.  If GE makes it unanimous, there you go.

As for bookkeeping, I would just record an IOU to Tonris and the wand in the treasure tracking and it will be sorted out in the end. I think that's what you were thinking of anyway, HM.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 15, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I agree with the others.  It is your prerogative as GM to decide whether the item is available with a roll or without.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Great - Then let's get this wand bought and the group back together to get this little adventure back on track.

DC - Please update your Equipment list for Tonris on the wiki and let me know when you have it done. A daylight wand (and let's say up to three scrolls of daylight also, if you want to go looking for those for backup) is available and you'll purchase it for your character. Everyone else will chip in to it's cost at the end of the adventure.

Note: Need to keep track of who has it (and any scrolls after I get everyone back together).[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 16, 2012)

After Father Renios shows Tonris and Tyrien the roads the group must travel, they leave the others to go looking for items to assist everyone on their new quest.

____________________________

*First day:*

The group travels from Venza south and east. The road so near to the city is in good repair and well traveled. Besides patrols and the occasional merchant van, the group sees all sorts of travelers. 

Straw hatted farmers leading carts pulled by oxen, move along with armed mercenaries and adventurers. Other small groups, some robed like pilgrims, some wearing silk finery and riding mounts share the road with a smile, a wave, or a nod depending on the group.

Everyone is in good spirits on this cloudy day. Although the sun is not about the white clouds hold no chance of rain. Just in their fluffiness they manage to keep the sun from shining.

Master Renios sets a ground eating pace but not one that is overtaxing. Indeed after the noon hour he starts to slow himself as if his old bones are finally realizing the zeal of starting out is over and all they have to look forward to is more use. As the day wears on he calls for more and more stops, advocating that they shouldn't get to far ahead of the two souls they left behind. Although everyone seems to believe that is only part of the reason.

Making camp is quick and easy as there are numerous sites in the area, even a small sign post with a painted board that reads "Wanderers Rest" near an open space with almost a half dozen stone fire rings. 

An hour after the group has a fire going and is sitting around resting another group comes into the area. They are very corgial and wish only to rest before setting out agian in the morning. Father Renios makes no objections and the other group sets camp not far from you. The old priest nods approvingly as he sees that the light from both fires seem to touch creating a large area of light.

OOC: Anyone wishing to retcon a conversation may do so, I don't want to miss any potential RP.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 16, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien accompanies Tonris, mostly talking his ear off about 9 minutes out of 10, incessantly chattering away about nothing.

After acquiring the wand, the half-elven girl does have something important to say. 

"Okay, since we did not get horses and we don't have time to shop for them now, we should hustle to catch up to the others.  With their overland speed being slower due to Larissa wearing heavy armor, we can do a forced march for the next two to three hours and we should catch up to them in time for setting up camp."

"We will be tired after the first hour, but the alternative is setting up camp separately and having to split the watches tonight between the two of us."

Ready to get going, she heads off down the road at a brisk pace once Tonris is ready to go.  Even if the funny-haired man doesn't want to do a forced march the whole afternoon, they can still cover 15 miles by hustling the first hour.

[Sblock=OOC]Okay, I did some math.  Let's say Tonris and Tyrien lose 4 hours of travel time shopping and entering Venza.  Larissa can only walk 16 miles a day, but it sounds like they forced marched one hour to make it 18 miles.

Tonris and Tyrien have 4 hours to cover that same distance. By forced marching 2 hours, they gain 6 extra miles to their overland speed and cover 18 miles, arriving camp at the same time, with 1 dmg non-lethal and fatigued. 

If by chance the DM is being mean and they need to take 3 miles extra distance out of the way, then forced marching a 3rd hour only gives them 2 more dmg non-lethal and they still catch up. 

So... are Tyrien and Tonris arriving at the campsite with the others? [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 17, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Was sort of planning on a tired twosome to arrive at the camp during the night. This way we can get back on the adventure track.

I still need to know purchases and such, but that shouldn't slow down any RP you wish to do.

As updating today was impossible I'll move things along THUR if nothing not worthy happens.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 20, 2012)

"Sounds reasonable." Tonris says in response to Tyrien's statement about a forced march. He finishes up his shopping as quickly as possible, making sure that he has everything that the group wanted.

[sblock=Purchases]1x Wand of Daylight with 10 charges = 2250 gp
1x Wand of Neutralize Poison with 5 charges = 2100 gp

Total Cost 4350 gp, taken out of Tonris' piggy bank on the assumption that the adventure will yield enough treasure to cover the cost of this purchase at the end of the adventure, and that any charges not used can be summarily sold back to the pearl at the same value that Tonris paid for the wands. Wands will be tracked on Tonris' character sheet.

Sorry for the delay in posting, the Maintenance to this site has been making getting the time to update a real pain.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 21, 2012)

After banking the fire for the night, Larissa turns to her tengu companion.  "I will stand first watch, unless you would prefer to," she offers.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 23, 2012)

The pace set by Master Reinos doesn't seem to bother the tengu at all.  In fact, he seems quite pleased with travel and hums atonally as he goes.  He isn't much of a conversationalist unless someone else starts it or Keeling, his hawk familiar, sweeps past from one of his scouting or hunting forays.

At the camp, when Larissa offers to take first watch he nods.

"Yes, that would be, hurrr... acceptable to me.  I shall sleep now, then."

Having said as much, the tengu rolls over putting his back to the fire.  Keeling sleeps perched in a nearby tree as he has done since sunset.

EDIT: Agno's armor is light so he can sleep in it without penalty.



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 40/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Larissa  keeps her armor on as she sits beside the embers of the fire, occasionally rising to patrol the perimeter of the glad where they are camped.  She is aware that the most likely intruders are their companions, but knows better than to risk complacency.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2012)

During the night Tonris and Tyrien arrive at camp. As tried as they are they aren't much for conversation and head off to bed. With the other four members of their group taking watch they are left to recuperate from their hard journey.

In the morning as everyone is breaking camp Tonris shows the items he purchased and how they are activated, in case he is incapacitated or hurt. And then an anxious Father Renios leads the group marching off once more.

OOC: Another chance to change spell selection if you wish. You are all two nights away from Stoneblade.  I don't really need a marching order but I would like to know who is rear guard? And a Perception check from everyone as I'm sure you are all watching the woods and sky as you move.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 26, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien arrives tired and greatly fatigued, so much so that her chattering grew silent long before arriving at the camp with the others and she collapsed into her bedroll soon after.

However, morning does nothing to stop her tongue wagging and her companions are greeting the day with her idle chitchatting.

After breaking fast and breaking camp, Tyrien turns to the others and asks, "Who is leading the way and who is bringing up the rear?  I can do either, but I could also range around our advance, scouting as well. Ahead, behind and along the flanks."

"I would suggest the main group, Tonris, Larissa, and Master Renios remain together, probably Larissa leading the three."

"That would leave you and me, Agno.  What do you wish to do with your bird? Hee, hee... Sorry."

She has a sheepish look, figuring her silly humor is lost on the Tengu if his expression is anything to go by.  She has not worked with one before and has no idea what it looks like when Agno is happy, sad, or angry.

[Sblock=OOC]In dungeons, normally Tyrien doesn't lead since her Ioun Stone negates her stealth.  But in the outdoors, I am comfortable putting her anywhere in the lineup.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 26, 2012)

"I will take the lead," offers Larissa.  "Though I hope we will have smooth travel so far as the entrance to this cavern you describe.  Tell me, is there a danger we will be seen from the monastery as we approach it?"





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)            
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength         
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength         
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Protection from Evil, Communal                  
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Bless Weapon    
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 29, 2012)

When Agno wakes the next morning his feathers are in disarray and he spends some time grooming, or rather, preening before praying.  He blinks slowly at Tyrien's joke as if he doesn't quite comprehend but then latches onto the part he does and answers that instead.

"I shall travel at the rear if you do not, hurrr... mind.  I am quick of foot and may, if distracted, run too far ahead.  Which could be dangerous.  Safer if I stay to the back and follow the group's pace.

Keeling shall scout for us."

Agno leans forward and whispers as if he doesn't want the hawk to hear.

"He will fly around mostly to hunt rabbits or mice or squirrels but if he sees anything he will let us know."




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 40/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 29, 2012)

Tyrien nods with agreement, "I am happy with that decision.  Easy peasy."

"I will cover the advance, moving around.  First off to the right a little bit and then cross over to the left."

"If you spot anything just caw.  Hee, hee. Bird call signals...  ahem, right.  Shall we move out?"

With bow in hand she heads off along the direction of their march, moving parallel.  She uses her faster movement to go from cover to cover up ahead a little ways.  Then she pauses to look around a bit before Larissa moves more than 10 feet ahead of her and she resumes her patrolling.

[Sblock=OOC]Perception (1d20+12=14)
Alternate moving on the left flank and right flank depending on advantageous terrain.  Keeping within 20-30 feet from Larissa and about 10ft ahead to 10ft behind when the cleric passes her position while Tyrien is looking around.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 30, 2012)

Tonris, not used to walking that long or that hard as Tyrien had pushed him to walk, what with being more of a scholar than a fighter, promptly fell down and slept on the cold hard ground instead of even bothering to pull out a bed roll or anything like that. He was just that exhausted.

In the morning he was still relatively exhausted, but knowing that the group needed him to be capable of casting his spells, he managed to muster up enough concentration to commune with Rex and prepare what few spells that he could manage for the day. After showing the others how to use the Wands in case of emergency, he promptly fell into a deep morbid silence, prefering to listen instead of talk, mainly because he was too tired to do much of anything else.

[sblock=OOC]I figure Tonris is not used to Forced Marches, thus he would be way more exhausted at the end of it than Tyrien would be.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 36 Current // 36 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +9 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +5

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (40 Charges remaining), Wand of Neutralize Poison (5 charges remaining), Wand of Daylight (10 charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(0 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall
*Third Level Spells (DC - 17):* Summon Monster III; Spit Venom[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 18 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 5d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 31, 2012)

mfloyd3 said:


> "I will take the lead," offers Larissa.  "Though I hope we will have smooth travel so far as the entrance to this cavern you describe.  Tell me, is there a danger we will be seen from the monastery as we approach it?"




"No my dear. We shall not be seen from any of the towers or windows." The old priest says as they start to move out. During the first half of the day he explains that the tunnel will have a fair number of steps, but will bypass most of the defenses as it winds it's way up to the upper floors and the room they need to enter.

The group stops for lunch along the way towards Stoneblade. The slight repast brought by the old priest saves them the trouble of forging or consuming their travel rations.

Once back on the road it is about two hours after lunch when they all hear the strange bird cry echo throughout the forest.

*"SKKRREECCHHH!!"*

"That was something bigger than a song bird," Father Renios says as he halts the group. He looks back to Agno to see if he knows that call.

[sblock=Agno]It's not a bird, just sounds like one. And it sounds like it is hunting.

Also Empathic link from Keeling = the hawk is scared.[/sblock]

OOC: Will be going into combat mode (but no INIT yet) so please list an actions you wish to perform based on what you can do in a round. Giving you a chance to "power up" if you wish.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 31, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien already has her longbow in hand and nocks an arrow at the threatening screech.  

"Is that a wyvern cry?  They do flight, don't they?  Everyone get ready!"

 She moves to find an advantageous spot with some cover or  protection from the air, while still maintaining some clear lines of  fire for her barrage of arrows she is going to unleash on whatever is  deciding to tempt fate.

"I wonder if that is one of those bitty dragons we were talking about."

[Sblock=Actions]Find cover with Move Action, Ready Arrow with Standard Action[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 31, 2012)

"Move to cover!" Urges Larissa.  She reluctantly draws her bow, trying to forget her relatively poor skill with that weapon, and moves away from the center of the road.

[sblock=ooc]  Std:  Draw bow; Move:  Move off road, preferably under a tree or a ledge that might offer some kind of cover.[/sblock]





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)            
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength         
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength         
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Protection from Evil, Communal                  
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Bless Weapon    
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 31, 2012)

Agno, some distance behind the party and serving as rear guard, like Tyrien also has bow in hand.  Upon hearing the horrendous screeching and feeling the surge of fear from Keeling he quickly summons forth Issolatha's power to enhance his archery skills and then rushes to join his companions.

"That is, hurrr... no bird.  And it is hunting!  Keeling fears it..."

[sblock=Actions]Standard: cast 'Aspect of the Falcon' (+3 Perception, +1 to hit (ranged), makes bow crit threat 19-20/x3)
Move: close to the rest of the group.[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 40/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 1, 2012)

Tonris sensing the danger of the situation immediately draws one of his wands and activates it on both himself, allowing him some moderate protection from whatever it is that may be coming. He then says to the others "It might be that this is the Wyvern. If such is the case then we may be in store for some aerial combat."

[sblock=Actions]Activate Mage Armor Wand on both Tonris & Rex, then activate Flight Hex's Flying ability on Tonris.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 36 Current // 36 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +9 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +5
*Movement Rate:* Base Land Speed: 30 feet // Flying Speed: 60 feet

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (39 Charges remaining), Wand of Neutralize Poison (5 charges remaining), Wand of Daylight (10 charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(0 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall
*Third Level Spells (DC - 17):* Summon Monster III; Spit Venom[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 18 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 5d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2012)

OOC: Next bonus round...

Most of the group gathers together near some trees along the road. With bows in hand they watch the sky in the direction of the sound. 

Meanwhile Tyrien who was further off has to back track a bit to get closer to the others. Stopping near a group of trees she too looks across a clearing towards the woods and sound.

Everyone is surprised when not some giant, beastly wyvern comes from the woods, but two small fey creatures who appear to be running for their lives.

These one-foot tall creatures with pointed ears, slanted eyes, and long lithe limbs. Their hair is brightly colored and decorated with leaves and twigs and they are dressed in greenish-brown clothes. Each carries a tiny spear in its hands.

[sblock=DalkonCledwin] Didn't want to put "sblock DC" as someone might think it was some sort of skill thing.  

You listed two many actions for a round even if I allow you to draw the wand as a free action (which I am still looking into). 

It is a standard action to activate the wand, and you would have to do that twice to put armor on Tonris and Rex, and it is also a standard action to activate the hex.

I have you down in my notes as moving (draw wand as part of move action) into cover with the group and then using the wand on Tonris. If you want your first actions to be different let me know, although you still have time to either activate the hex or use the wand on Rex till the craziness starts.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 2, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien relaxes her draw on the bow, not letting the arrow fly. The  two creatures are incongruous with the other sounds and she feels that  they are probably fleeing something larger in pursuit.

 She whistles to get their attention and gestures for them to keep coming. "Don't stop."

 The archeress moves to her left and keeps an arrow ready to fire on something more threatening that comes into range.


[Sblock=Actions]Move to O25
Ready Ranged Attack if target comes within Short Range[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 2, 2012)

Larissa eyes the enormous open space between themselves and the fleeing creatures, and decides she needs to position herself better.

"Stay under cover," she advises her companions, putting her bow back across her back.  "I will move forward to cover these creatures' retreat."

She draws her sword as she moves along the tree line first, trying to minimize the open space between herself and the fleeing fae before charging into the open.

[sblock=actions]Move:  Put bow away; Std:  Move to L26 (Free draw sword while moving)
[/sblock]





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)            
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength         
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength         
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Protection from Evil, Communal                  
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Bless Weapon    
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 4, 2012)

"Father, best if you remain, hurrr... hidden until we discern the nature of the threat."

Angling for a better view of the field Agno moves along the treeline though inadvertently in the opposite direction that Larissa traveled.  He lowers himself trying to stay concealed but keeps his bow ready just in case the creatures are hostile.

Since he hasn't seen Keeling come back yet he sends out a simple emotional message to his familiar: _Worry_.

[sblock=Actions]Move: to B22
Free: send empathic emotion to Keeling "Worry"[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 40/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Aspect of the Falcon (+3 Perception, +1 to hit (ranged), makes bow crit threat 19-20/x3)

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 4, 2012)

nayemkhulna said:


> I agree with him......












*OOC:*


WTF are you and why are you posting in our thread?







Tonris activates his wand once more tapping it gently against Rex so that the tiny dinosaur has the added protection of the magical armor that it grants. He then stows the wand back in the pouch that he pulled it out from. Waiting to see what may come out from behind the fleeing creatures.

[sblock=Actions]Standard: Activate Wand of Mage Armor, targeting Rex
Move: Stow wand in the pouch that I got it from.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 36 Current // 36 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +9 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +5
*Base Land Speed:* 30 feet // *Flying Speed:* 60 feet

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (39 Charges remaining), Wand of Neutralize Poison (5 charges remaining), Wand of Daylight (10 charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(0 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall
*Third Level Spells (DC - 17):* Summon Monster III; Spit Venom[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 18 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 5d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2012)

A crashing through the brush comes from behind the two small fey creatures and they jump at the sound. Running to get out away and out of the clearing they don't move towards the group but down the edge of the forest.

Forming a small semi-circle the group watches the woods as a large green-scaled, armless dragon comes crushing out of the forest. It flaps it's long leathery wings to halt it's advance as it notices it's prey missing, and others acting as if they are hunting it.

Hissing it screeches once more before roaring at the group. It's long spike adorned tail lashes back and forth as it take sin the scene.

OOC: INIT time. Please roll and if you beat the drake post an action.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Iniative


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 7, 2012)

Agno mutters under his breath when he sees the dragon creature and raises his bow.  With arrow nocked he holds waiting for the dragon to act first.

[sblock=Actions]Agno's Dex mod. is +3.  If he gets initiative over the dragon creature he'll Ready his attack to fire when it closes to within short range.[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 40/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Aspect of the Falcon (+3 Perception, +1 to hit (ranged), makes bow crit threat 19-20/x3)

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 7, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien channels some arcane energy into her arrows and lets fly the first one, it appears to be on target.  And, she follows it with a second shot, also not her best and zips on past the creature.

"Is that thing your dog-sized dragon?  It has grown a bit, don't you think."

 The archeress steps back, intending to get closer to some cover.


[Sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+7=26) - Ha, no need for a Force Point for that roll. 
Swift Action: Arcane Strike Active
Full Attack: 1st Arrow (Deadly  Aim/Rapid Shot/Arcane Strike) (1d20+11=18,  1d8+10=11) & 2nd Arrow (Deadly  Aim/Rapid Shot/Arcane Strike) (1d20+11=13,  1d8+10=15)
Free Action: Talking & 5ft step N26 (1sq SW)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 7, 2012)

Tonris will say "Did I actually say it was a dog sized dragon? I believe I said it was a small sized dragon, but dog sized, no I believe that was Agno..."

[sblock=OOC]Though my Familiar has the ability to roll a separate initiative, I am working on the assumption that my Familiar will take his actions during the same initiative round as Tonris.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 36 Current // 36 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +9 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +5
*Base Land Speed:* 30 feet // *Flying Speed:* 60 feet

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (39 Charges remaining), Wand of Neutralize Poison (5 charges remaining), Wand of Daylight (10 charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(0 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall
*Third Level Spells (DC - 17):* Summon Monster III; Spit Venom[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 18 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 5d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2012)

After one of Tyrien's arrows lanced through the drake's wing the creature turns it's attention on her. It flaps it's wings taking slightly to the air and moving towards the group. 

It takes in a deep breath and then spits out a greenish ball of acid that hits between Larissa and the archer. It explodes into a cloud of acidic gas that fills the air making it painful to breathe. <Reflex DC 14 for half dmg>

[sblock=OOC]
GE - go ahead and roll your ready attack shouldn't change the drake's actions.

DC - you should roll for Rex during INIT - he will either delay and go when Tonris goes, or if he rolls lower than he will have to delay and wait till the following round to go when Tonris goes.

perrinmiller - I think your attack bonus is off as it reads +15 on your wiki sheet but adds up to +14 ( and I think you should list the bracers as a competence bonus instead of magic) Was checking how you got your awesome dmg when I noticed this.

mflyod3 - nothing yet just adding you in so you don't feel left out

*INIT ORDER:*
Tyrien - 26
Agno - 19
Drake - 19 (dmg taken = 11)
Larissa 17
Tonris - 11
Rex ??

Need Reflex DC 14 saves for Tyrien and Larissa and the bottom three to go and finish the round.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 8, 2012)

"Hurrr... that one is much bigger than a dog.  It is true.  And only two legs.  I believe Iago said that type is called 'drake'.  No true dragon, but dangerous..."

Once the drake has closed distance Agno lets fire with his bow.  His shot has less power than the carefully aimed pair of shots fired by Tyrien and the tengu looks over at the archer with an admiring eye.

[sblock=Actions]Standard: shoot drake:  1d20+9=18, 1d6+2=5  AC 18 for 5 dmg.[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 40/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Aspect of the Falcon (+3 Perception, +1 to hit (ranged), makes bow crit threat 19-20/x3)

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 8, 2012)

Larissa coughs the fumes of the drake's poison breath, then rushes forward.

[sblock=ooc]
Run to N17 
[/sblock]





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)            
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength         
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength         
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Protection from Evil, Communal                  
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Bless Weapon    
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien dodging the worst of the drake's breath, the half-elven girl is still burned slightly.  The smell still assaults her nose.

"Ugg! A drake, you say? Not a dragon."

"It has dog-breath or worse, at any rate.  Yick."

[Sblock=Actions]Reflex (1d20+9=23)

Free Action: Talking

OOC: Fixed her sheet. Don't know how SK had it wrong. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 9, 2012)

Now that both Rex and Tonris had the benefit of the Magical defense, Tonris promptly takes to the air. sending a mental message to Rex "Stay out of the Fight" Once in the air Tonris moves to a location from where he thinks he can manage to cast his spells most effectively.

[sblock=Actions]Move: travel to D-20
Standard: Activate the Flight Hex to allow me to fly at a rate of 60 feet per round for up to 5 minutes.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 36 Current // 36 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +9 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +5
*Movement* *Base Land Speed:* 30 feet // *Flying Speed:* 60 feet

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (39 Charges remaining), Wand of Neutralize Poison (5 charges remaining), Wand of Daylight (10 charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(0 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall
*Third Level Spells (DC - 17):* Summon Monster III; Spit Venom[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 18 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 5d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2012)

As the group takes on the drake, the two mysterious fey disappear into the woods. The foliage hides them from sight and their quiet footfalls can't be heard over the sounds of combat.

[sblock=OOC]
*INIT ORDER:*
Tyrien - 26 (dmg taken = 5)
Rex - 20
Agno - 19
Drake - 19 (dmg taken = 16)
Larissa 17 (dmg taken = 5)
Tonris - 11
[/sblock]

OOC: Top of Round 4


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 12, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien doesn't hesitate, continuing to nock arrows and releasing them, one after another.  The first zips in and just misses a vital point, yet buried itself into the creature's neck.  The second takes it in the torso.

"Careful there, Larissa!  Just hold its attention, and protect yourself."

"Agno and I will turn it into a pincushion."

[Sblock=Actions]Free Action: 5ft step to O25 & Talking
Full Attack: 1st Arrow (Deadly  Aim/Rapid Shot/Arcane Strike) (1d20+10=30,  1d8+10=15)
1st Arrow Crit  Confirm(Deadly Aim/Rapid Shot/Arcane Strike) (1d20+10=11,   2d8+20=32) - Of course
2nd Arrow(Deadly  Aim/Rapid Shot/Arcane Strike) (1d20+10=18,  1d8+10=13)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 13, 2012)

"Hurrr... Pincushion!  Yes, Tyrien, that is what we shall do!  With pleasure."

Again Agno watches in admiration as Tyrien fires two arrows to his one.  In his distraction his aim isn't what it could be though the arrow still solidly strikes the drake.

[sblock=Actions]Standard: shoot drake:  1d20+9=21 for 1d6+2=4 damage.
No move action.[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 38/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Aspect of the Falcon (+3 Perception, +1 to hit (ranged), makes bow crit threat 19-20/x3)

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 14, 2012)

Larissa approaches the beast as it flaps it's massive wings, drawing up dirt and debir. Shielding her eyes a bit she still keeps one on the massive creature.

So she sees the arrows as they hit the creature... one, two, three. One strikes it in the neck and a bit of the creatures blood arches out towards her. A bit gets on her tabard and boots but it is not drenching.

The creature screams and crashes to the ground  before her. It twitches and moans it's breathing labored as it slowly starts to die.

OOC: Combat over CR 4 1,200 XP


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 14, 2012)

"Well struck!" Larissa calls to her companions.  She turns back toward the woods.  "Did you see where the two fae ran?"


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 15, 2012)

Agno beams at Larissa's praise even though most of the arrow-fire was from Tyrien.

"Thank you, Larissa.  No, I did not, hurrr... witness their departure."  The tengu looks around worriedly.  "I am more concerned to know where Keeling has gotten off to."

He whistles loudly and peers around for his familiar a moment before turning to Tyrien.  "Perhaps you can tell me the secret of the rapid firing of arrows..."

As if the mentioning of secrets reminded him, Agno turns excitedly to Tonris with golden eyes wide with wonder.  "You have the secret to, hurrr... *flying*!  Oh, for Issolatha to grant me that secret!  To fly must be an experience full of awe!"




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 38/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Aspect of the Falcon (+3 Perception, +1 to hit (ranged), makes bow crit threat 19-20/x3)

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 15, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien sees her handiwork and for the first time in her career as an adventurer, it appears her skills have saved the day or at least made it easier by far.  A bit of foul smelling acid in her face would argue that it was not completely one-sided.

Gesturing off to the southeast, she says, "I think they went that way."

"Hello!  It is safe, you can come baaack!" She calls in that direction, unsure if they would hear or understand.

Approaching the fallen beast, she looks to see if any of her arrows are recoverable and replies to Agno, "It is not very difficult for an experienced archer such as myself.  It is a trade off between speed and accuracy.  And some practice to get it right."

"First you need to master  firing arrows at short ranges and into the middle of your allies fighting hand to hand with your target.  Then it a matter of practiced hand speed. Like this."  She goes through the motions of quickly drawing arrows and drawing the string back to release.

So absorbed in the talk of archery, Tyrien forgets all about someone trying to fly and the missing bird.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 15, 2012)

Agno's attention is quickly drawn back to Tyrien as she explains the methods she uses to fire arrows at twice Agno's speed.  He watches her instruction avidly and nods his head in understanding.

"Hurrr, yes!  I have the skill of the short range firing and of picking targets accurately."

The tengu mimics the quick, smooth actions of drawing and firing that Tyrien uses but his movement is slow and when trying to increase his speed his thick, claw-like fingers cause him to fumble.  Despite this, he laughs and picks up his dropped arrows.

"Much practice needed, hurrr!  I am thankful for the sharing of your secret and would give you a secret in gratitude."  The tengu's brow turns down in a look of dismay.  "But I do not know what is appropriate."




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 38/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Aspect of the Falcon (+3 Perception, +1 to hit (ranged), makes bow crit threat 19-20/x3)

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 15, 2012)

Tonris, still floating in the sky, looks around, sighs to himself and does a few loop de loops while floating in the air, he suddenly swoops down next to Agno he says "Flying isn't so difficult. I would have thought that you a Bird, would know how to fly. All you have to do is think happy thoughts... oh and have been dusted with Fairy Dust." with a bit of a mischievous grin.

He looks at Tyrien and says "Rapid Firing Arrows would be so much more fun from the vantage point of the sky don't you think?"

Meanwhile Rex runs up and tries to climb onto Tonris' legs which are now hanging down over the ground as Tonris is sitting in mid air as if he were sitting in a chair. Seeing his tiny dinosaur's plight, Tonris laughs and alights on the ground and resumes a standing position.

[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 36 Current // 36 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +9 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +5
*Movement**Base Land Speed:* 30 feet // *Flying Speed:* 60 feet

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (39 Charges remaining), Wand of Neutralize Poison (5 charges remaining), Wand of Daylight (10 charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(1 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall
*Third Level Spells (DC - 17):* Summon Monster III; Spit Venom[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 18 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 5d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2012)

OOC: Good post DC to bad I can't XP you again yet.

Father Renios let's his spell of sanctuary go, cursing from it's waste. But as he looks over the groups conquest he smiles a bit. "Maybe that wyvern will be no match for all of you."

He turns his head as Tyrien calls for the two fey creatures that ran off. "I'm sure their fine. And we don't have time to go off chasing them to be sure. We need to get back on the road."

He turns away from the group and does just that walking out of the tree line and back to the dirt track.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 16, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien finally looked over and noticed the man hovering briefly in the air.  

"Oh yes, flying and shooting arrows sounds like grand fun.  I could think of a few times I wished I could fly."

"Though, if it were that easy... like getting your soul to reply aloud when you talk to it, then perhaps I could some day.  I will admit, I have not been able to master that technique either. And since I parted company with Anaerion, I have not met anyone else's soul either."

"Hmm, Agno?  Are you able to teach me anything like that?"

While her chattering has been going on, she let the fey continue to flee if they chose, not concerned if they come back or not. 

Tyrien nods at the old priest's desire to get moving once more, but she looks down at their conquered foe.

"Is there nothing valuable to take from such a vanquished fearsome creature?  A drake's tooth maybe?"

With Larissa and the old man's pace being slow, she is tempted to collect a few trophy keepsakes and catch up afterwards.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 16, 2012)

Tonris looks at Father Renios almost as if in shock and says "You mean to tell me that there are more than one of these things in this area?" indicating the corpse of the alleged Wyvern.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Larissa frowns, surprised by the Father's lack of concern for the fey creatures.  It seems to her out of place for a priest of Helerion.

[sblock=ooc]Sense Motive on the priest -- Does he genuinely believe the fey are fine and is motivated by a sense of urgency, or is he displaying real disinterest in them? Trying to get a sense of whether the good father is really as good as he should be.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 18, 2012)

Agno looks baffled at Tyrien's words.

"Soul talking?  Hurrr!  I have never heard of such a thing!  But to fly... ah!"

The tengu is clearly taken with the idea of flying so much so that he is apparently lost in the daydream of it.  However, he sighs and turns bright golden eyes on the archer.

"No, I cannot teach such a thing."




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 38/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Aspect of the Falcon (+3 Perception, +1 to hit (ranged), makes bow crit threat 19-20/x3)

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 19, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*







Tyrien glances over her shoulder to Tonris and answers, "No, I don't think that is what he said at all.  This was a dragon not a wyvern. We still have to face that other little nasty yet."

"He was saying that he has confidence that we can deal with the wyvern since we proved we can slay dragons. Is the air harder to breath when you are flying? Just curious. I already have confidence that this alleged wyvern is something we can take care."

She puts away her longbow and pulls out the morningstar with the spiked ball on the end.  Taking a look at the drake's head she decides on the best way to remove the teeth.

"I only met one talking soul, and the owner was not able to teach me how to get my own to talk. Outside of suggesting to open up my skull and pull it out. No matter, anyone have any spare flasks?  Since this thing breathed acid, I bet we can cut it open and get some acid out."

With the blunt weapon, she starts breaking bones in the dead drake's skull.

_OOC: Take 10 on Survival for dealing with dead animals_

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 21, 2012)

[sblock=Larissa] A gut check is DC 20 so I will give you a bit of a gut feeling.

The way Father Renios shrugs off the well being of the two creatures that were obviously being chased by the drake is truly out of character. This odd behavior bears watching, but maybe he is just not able to focus on anything but getting the dark folk out of his monastery.

As before he is focused in getting to Stoneblade, and all other concerns seem to take a back seat. [/sblock]

After gathering a long fang from the beast Tyrien easily catches up to the group as they march in silence. 

The sun starts to set on your second day and Father Renios finally speaks, "Watch for a game trail on the west path. It will lead to a campsite used by pilgrims who venture from Venza to the Stoneblade."

OOC: Perception or Survival - whichever check you prefer.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 21, 2012)

Larissa has seemed a bit pensive since the encounter with the drake, but she nods affirmation to Father Reinos.

[sblock=ooc]Using Perception[/sblock]





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)            
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength         
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength         
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Protection from Evil, Communal                  
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Bless Weapon    
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 21, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien catches up and examines the drake tooth.

"You all did not want a trophy?  There was one of some ugly wolf-like head on a pike outside The Dunn Wright Inn.  I am guessing it is valuable to somebody."

She puts her morningstar away and carries her longbow in hand once more. As the others are moving along, silent except for the clanking platemail of Larissa as the cleric marches along.

Concerning a campsite, she comments, "A path to the west, you say?  A known campsite would be fine, but..."

"If word has reached the Stoneblade that we are coming, wouldn't this campsite be an idea place to ambush us tonight?  In fact a known campsite could be a target for any bandits roaming the area."

[sblock=Rolls]Perception (1d20+12=26)
Survival (1d20+4=9)
Sense Motive (1d20+5=13)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Happy Thanksgiving.  I will be off-line tomorrow


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 21, 2012)

Tonris listens to what Father Renios says, and begins looking around for the Game Trail, trying to see if he can find it succcessfully. "I agree with Tyrien, camping at a known campsite could present dangers. I suggest we find a safer location where we cannot be ambushed so easily, somewhere more defensible than a known campsite." With that said Tonris starts looking for somewhere that meets those requirements as well.

[sblock=rolls]Tonris Perception Roll (Result 18), Survival Roll (Result 19), the Survival Roll was a Natural 20, assuming that matters.
Rex Perception Check (Result 5) result was a natural 1, assuming that matters.[/sblock]
[sblock=tonris, mini stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 36 Current // 36 Total
*BAB:* +2 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Special Resistances:* +2 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divination Effects, and a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +9 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +5
*Movement**Base Land Speed:* 30 feet // *Flying Speed:* 60 feet

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +4 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +1 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (39 Charges remaining), Wand of Neutralize Poison (5 charges remaining), Wand of Daylight (10 charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(1 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy, Enthrall
*Third Level Spells (DC - 17):* Summon Monster III; Spit Venom[/sblock]
[sblock=rex, mini stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 18 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 5d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 25, 2012)

Agno nods his agreement with Tyrien and Tonris.

"I concur with the, hurrr... wisdom of my more traveled companions."




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 38/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Aspect of the Falcon (+3 Perception, +1 to hit (ranged), makes bow crit threat 19-20/x3)

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 28, 2012)

The group finds the path and then the empty campsite. It is back from the road and enclosed by the trees. 

As they search for any hidden "surprises" Father Renios asks with a bit of sarcasm in his voice. "Satisfactory or do you wish to find an inn?"

OOC: Time of day is still a little over an hour till dark so you could go looking for a different place. Just RP if you think somewhere else would be better than a known campsite.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 28, 2012)

Larissa's eyes narrow at the priest's words.  "Father," she observes, her voice carefully neutral.  "Your comrades were taken by surprise.  These creatures are capable of stealth and they value ambush.  My comrades' fears are justified, because if these creatures anticipated an assault like ours they would surely make exactly such preparations.  I believe it wisest to move on to somewhere better concealed."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 28, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien looks to Agno, "How are you at looking for campsites?  I can help, but I am not the most skilled."

"Unless, someone else has some knowledge of the area that knows of an inn around here with one or two hours walk."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 28, 2012)

*OOC:*


Assuming we are indeed looking for another campsite, Tonris made a natural 20 on survival (resulting in a roll of 19) to find another campsite. So if people want to make aid another checks to help him locate another campsite that would be helpful. Unless a 19 is good enough to find another campsite. But just for reference, Tonris was already explicitly looking for an alternative campsite as of my last post.

Also, as it is kind of relevant, how much experience did we earn for the last fight?


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 29, 2012)

Agno's eyes widen in anticipation at Father Reinos' mention of an inn until the tengu realizes that the priest is being sarcastic.  He snaps his beak in irritation and turns to Tyrien who addressed him.

"Hurrr!  I am skilled at the secrets of camp-finding!"  He tilts his head and stares after Tonris and Rex who seem to already be searching for a new camp.  "Perhaps, we should catch up with our, hurrr... hasty companion as I know of no inns near here."

Agno stares unblinkingly at the priest though the effect is ruined by the return of Keeling to the perch on Agno's pack and a wing flapped in the tengu's face.

[sblock=OOC]Agno has a +10 on Survival and could automatically make an Aid Another check.  I'll make a roll below just for curiosities sake...[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 38/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Aspect of the Falcon (+3 Perception, +1 to hit (ranged), makes bow crit threat 19-20/x3)

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 29, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien nods in understanding, "Well, I will help as best I can.  Tonris, wait up."

"Of course is we could fly around, this might be faster and or stop and inn easier.  Just saying."

The archeress is wistful and she thinks about being ale to fly.  Too distracted, she is not much help.

Survival: 1d20+4=8
[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 29, 2012)

Larissa nods to her companions and begins looking around.  However she contributes little to the process.

[sblock=GM]Larissa is trying not to show it, but she is not really looking for another campsite.  She is letting her companions handle that.  She is watching Father Reinos' reaction to the search, and also to see if he is doing anything odd.  In her most paranoid moments, Larissa might suspect the Father of marking a trail from the known campsite to the place they actually sleep.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 30, 2012)

The group spends the next hour searching the woods on both sides of the road. The sun has drifted below the tree tops when Tonris calls everyone to what could be a promising spot.

The large trees keep the underbrush low and the smaller thinner trees help block sight from the road. Plenty of dead fall can be found for a good fire and so the group approaches the sight ready to bed down after a long day.

As the group moves through the darkening woods the hair on the back of their necks rise and the dreadful feeling of being watched starts to consume them.

OOC: Perception and INIT (in case you get a surprise round)

[sblock=Experience]
As of November 30, 2012 (tomorrow):

*Tyrien: *

days played till encounter reward 55 = 2,420 TXP
encounter XP = 300 XP
days till lvl 7; 11 = 484 TXP
Note reach lvl 7 on NOV 24th
remaining days; 6 = 366 TXP
Total XP: 3,570 (23,402xp)
Reaches lvl 8 by Time XP: 174 days (May 23, 2013)

*Agno: *

days played till encounter reward 55 = 1,540  TXP
encounter XP = 300 XP
remaining days 17 = 476 TXP
Total XP: 2,316 (12,427xp)
Reaches lvl 6 by Time XP: 92 days (March 2, 2013)

*Larissa: *

days played till encounter reward 55 = 1,540  TXP
encounter XP = 300 XP
remaining days 17 = 476 TXP
Total XP: 2,316 (14,404xp)
Reaches lvl 6 by Time XP: 22 days (December 22, 2012 <--- ominous)

*Tonris: *

days played till encounter reward 55 = 1,540  TXP
encounter XP = 300 XP
remaining days 17 = 476 TXP
Total XP: 2,316 (13,832xp)
Reaches lvl 6 by Time XP: 42 days (Januray 11, 2013)[/sblock]

[sblock=perrinmiller]congrats on lvl 7 - you may gain your lvl up benefits after the lvl up is approved - hope to see a good post on the change  [/sblock]

[sblock=mfloyd3]Nothing of the sort happens. The padre does actually seem very tired as the group enters the woods. Maybe not use to all the exercise.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 30, 2012)

Larissa eyes the woods carefully before unshouldering her pack.  "I will take the first watch," she offers.





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)            
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength         
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength         
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Protection from Evil, Communal                  
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Bless Weapon    
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 30, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien goes about getting ready to settle in to their campsite, caring for her equipment.  Checking her bows.  

After some rations, she spends some time practicing.  "Agno, if you wish, I can show some things with the bow."

All this time she had been spending channeling arcane energy into her arrows has developed into an interesting side effect.  She no longer has to focus on doing it, suddenly they are doing it automatically.  Surprised, she tries it again and again.  Then she channels in some more arcane energy as before and the two auras swirl together.  "Wow, this is neat!"

Feeling confident in her success, she nocks two arrows at once.  She practices and sure enough, she can fire them both in a dual flight to hit on target together, an inch apart at close range. "Ha, ha. This is great, come here and see this! I might not be able to fly, nor can I get my soul to talk out loud.  But archery? That I can do."

After, she settles in to get some rest, telling Larissa, "I can take the second or third.  Whichever is needed."  Just before bed, she casts a healing spell and removes the acid burns from earlier. She offers her second healing spell to anyone that needs it.

CLW (1d8+1=6)
[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +13 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Enhanced Arrows
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 30, 2012)

Agno eagerly takes the opportunity to learn from Tyrien.  He doesn't yet have the ability to learn the tricks she is showing him but that doesn't stop him from trying and from crowing at Tyrien's successes.

"Hurrr!  Fascinating!  I wonder..."

The tengu draws out an arrow and nocks it then with a look of intense concentration attemps to imbue his arrow with power like he has seen Tyrien do.  Unfortunately he only succeeds in blasting an arrow across the campsite with an arc of lightning.  Despite the ineffectiveness of his attempt he cackles in glee.

With all the blasting and arrow fire Keeling screeches and flies off to land in a tree and settle for the night.

[sblock=OOC]Perception: 1d20+14=29
Initiative: 1d20+3=17
Keeling's Perception: 1d20+18=26[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 38/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


before I make the rolls, I was wondering, HolyMan, would you object if I used my last 2 DM Credits to level up Tonris once before we get to our objective? Or would that screw everything up?


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] I don't wish to say no as you can use your DMC whenever you choose for whatever you wish. Using them today and thus all I have to do is add to the current post XP would be great. 

I still have a headache from all that math. 

I will add whatever XP you gain from the DMC (and thus start your new Time XP flvl Dec 1st), but it will not effect your roll as the actual points, ranks, etc. etc. will not apply till your lvl up is approved.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Should I put game on hold till lvl ups are done or is everyone read to advance.

BTW I think everyone missed the "As the group moves through the darkening woods" camp is not set just yet [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]If this is all a lead up to a combat then I think we might want to wait until Tyrien gets readjusted.  As for the premature roleplaying, just consider us overly anxious to get to the party interaction bits.  Plus, I think we lost some perception and initiative rolls with the lost dice roller.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Oh darn your right - Once more from the top. Perception checks/check ins everyone.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 10, 2012)

[sblock=Larissa rolls]
Good to be back!

Perception:  <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3819112/">Larissa Perception roll (1d20+2=19)</a>
Initiative:  <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3819113/">Larissa Initiative (1d20=6)</a>
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 10, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*







Tyrien looks around.  "What was that?"

Perception (1d20+14=20)
[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]








*OOC:*


I redid her level-up, sorry for the extra delay.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 11, 2012)

[sblock=Tonris Rolls]Perception 1d20-1 (Result: 4)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


EDIT: Due to the problems this site encountered with regards to the malware issue, I was unable to apply the DM Credit prior to now. I am going to go ahead and apply that DM Credit and level Tonris up to level 6. I mainly want to do this because I want to give him the sleep hex which would be incredibly useful in future encounters. If you do not wish to use the updated character information please let me know. I will not update his mini stats until he has been approved for 6th level just so we still have his 5th level stats laying around somewhere.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 14, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]You will have to use your older stats till your level ups are approved. But if that is done during the game they will be avaiable right away and will make for great "power up" posts. [/sblock]

"What was that?" Tyrien asks noticing movement by one of the bigger trees. 

Father Renios looks in the direction and gasps in surprise. "Dark folk! It's a stalker!"

[sblock=Combat]
Percep/Stealth Father R/Monster
Agno auto success to Percep check

Surprise Round (in INIT order)
Agno - 23
Tyrien - 17
Larissa - 6
Father Renios - 4

Tonris is surprised and I need an INIT when you have the time for both you and the familiar.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 14, 2012)

[sblock=Init, Tonris & Rex]Tonris Initiative = 1d20+9 (Result = 25)
Rex Initiative = 1d20+6 (Result = 17)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 17, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien was quick to react and steps to her left.  She has a pair of arcane energy infused arrows nocked and ready to fire.

"What is a stalker? What is it going to do to us."

[sblock=Actions]5ft step to J4, Active Arcane Strike
Ready Ranged Attack if creature breaks cover and gets within 30ft: Many Shot Arrows  (PBS, Deadly Aim) (1d20+14=30,  1d8+12=19,  1d8+12=20)
If creature only breaks cover and appears it will not get closer, fire anyway and subtract PBS +1 from Attack and Damages.
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 18, 2012)

Larissa wastes no time, drawing her sword and charging toward the creature

[sblock=ooc]Double-move to H10[/sblock]





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +0
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)            
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength         
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength         
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Protection from Evil, Communal                  
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Bless Weapon    
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2012)

Agno moves forward to try to catch sight of this 'Stalker' creature since he's never seen one before but also draws and readies an arrow in his bow.

"Hurrr!  A Stalker?!" he says, unconsciously mimicking Tyrien.  "I do not take kindly to being, hurrr... stalked!"

[sblock=OOC]Move: to C8
Standard: arrow fire: 1d20+8=19, 1d6+2=5[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 38/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 24, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I haven't posted any actions because I am surprised and don't know what is going on. But if we need something from Tonris to move us along I would gladly post a speech action as speech is a free action. That said, why haven't we had an update from the DM? Everyone but Tonris, Rex, and the Father have acted as near as I can tell.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 31, 2012)

[sblock=Judge takeover needed?]Well, it looks like HolyMan hasn't logged in for a week now.  And he hasn't touched this thread in three weeks. The good news is that I kept my notes from rewriting and approving the adventure, so I can take it over if necessary.  I figure to give HM another couple days to get past possible holiday issues.  If he hasn't returned by Thursday, I will jump in.  That will give me a little time to read what you have done so far.
-SK[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 13, 2013)

Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=Judge takeover needed?]Well, it looks like HolyMan hasn't logged in for a week now.  And he hasn't touched this thread in three weeks. The good news is that I kept my notes from rewriting and approving the adventure, so I can take it over if necessary.  I figure to give HM another couple days to get past possible holiday issues.  If he hasn't returned by Thursday, I will jump in.  That will give me a little time to read what you have done so far.
> -SK[/sblock]












*OOC:*


It has now been a week and 2 days since the designated Judge Takeover date. Is this happening or not?


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 14, 2013)

DalkonCledwin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> It has now been a week and 2 days since the designated Judge Takeover date. Is this happening or not?




In another thread Perrin asked to give HM a little more time.  I think I'm ready for SK to take-over, though.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 14, 2013)

[sblock=Moving on]Agreed. At the time, I was suggesting to wait more than 2-3 days to let one more weekend go by as HM hardly ever posted weekends.  But, I was ready to move on without him on the 7th.  
But without notifications and slow site load times, I have not been checking here as often.  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 14, 2013)

GM: was HolyMan, replaced by Satin Knights
Takeover date: Jan 14th, 2013, (DOY=380=366+14)
Judge: Satin Knights
Game Start Date: Sept 20th 2012, DOY=264, (table contains DOY-1 start so as to not start counting at zero.)
HolyMan's DMC: (345-263)*0.07 = 5.74
Game End Date: June 11th, 2013 unless we drag out conversations and investigations even further.
Satin Knights' DMC: (528-380)*0.07 = 10.36

Agno Phoenicus played by GlassEye ................. Cleric 1 / Druid 6
263-410 ~ Starting 10,111 XP, ...780 EXP,..1,025 EGP,,.4,116 TXP,.4,557 TGP. Goal 15,000, 147 days at 28/31 Feb 13th
410-485 ~ Starting 15,007 XP, 4,720 EXP,..4,440 EGP,,.3,300 TXP,.3,150 TGP. Goal 23,000, 75 days at 44/42 Apr 29th
485-528 ~ Starting 23,027 XP, 2,666 EXP,..2,633 EGP,,.2,623 TXP,.2,279 TGP. Goal 34,000, Current 28,316 XP 61/53
Finished earning 18,205 XP and 18,152 GP.


Tonris the Vengeful played by DalkonCledwin .....Witch 6
263-335 ~ Starting 11,516 XP, ...300 EXP,.....425 EGP,,.2,016 TXP,.2,232 TGP. Goal 15,000, Nov 30th, 70 days  28/31
2DMC ...~ Starting 13,832 XP, .,..,,..0 EXP,......,,,.0 EGP,,.1,680 TXP,.1,860 TGP. Goal 15,000, Nov 30th, 2 DMCs at 28/31
335....... ~ Starting 15,512 XP, 1,600 EXP,..1,740 EGP,,,4,356 TXP,.4,158 TGP. Goal 23,000, Current 21,468 XP 44/42 
Quit LPF entirely, so I am not bothering with final calculations.


Larissa Kondred played by mfloyd3 ............,,,..... Cleric 6 / Fighter 1
263-357 ~ Starting 12,088 XP, ...300 EXP,.....425 EGP,,.2,632 TXP,.2,914 TGP. Goal 15,000, Dec 22rd, 94 days 28/31
357-475 ~ Starting 15,020 XP,..5,200 EXP,..5,040 EGP,,,5,192 TXP,,4,956 TGP. Goal 23,000, Apr 19th, 118 days 44/42
475-528 ~ Starting 25,412 XP,..2,666 EXP,..2,633 EGP,,,3,233 TXP,.2,809 TGP. Goal 34,000, Current 31,311 XP 61/53
Finished earning 19,223 XP and 18,777 GP.

Tyrien e'Adrianne played by perrinmiller ............ Fighter 6 / Bard 1 / Arcane Archer 1
263-329 ~ Starting 19,832 XP, ...300 EXP,.....425 EGP,,.2,904 TXP,.2,772 TGP. Goal 23,000, Nov 24th, 66 days at  44/42
329-466 ~ Starting 23,036 XP, 2,800 EXP,.,,2,990 EGP,,.8,357 TXP,.7,261 TGP. Goal 34,000, April 10th, 137 days at 61/53
466-528 ~ Starting 34,193 XP, 5,066 EXP,.,,4,683 EGP,,.5,518 TXP,.4,464 TGP. Goal 50,000, Current 44,777 XP 89/72
Finished earning 24,945 XP and 22,595 GP.

as of June 11th, 2013; DOY=528  (366+162)

[sblock=GM Takeover Point]Okay, I will try to get this adventure back on track now.   I have about another 6 pages to read, so it should be about another hour or two. [/sblock]
[sblock=Meta Notes]Accumulated Treasure:
8,310 ~ +1 Mimetic shortsword ~ Larissa, cleaned blade
8,310 ~ +1 mystery shortsword
2,500 ~ Cloak of Elvenkind ~ Larissa
2,500 ~ Cloak of Elvenkind ~ Tyrien, stored, not worn until sneaky time comes.
????? ~ pouch of black poisonous paste
8,310 ~ +1 another mystery shortsword
5,500 ~ boots of striding and springing ~ Larissa
,,,310 ~ masterwork shortsword
...310 ~ masterwork shortsword
plus final rewards handed to them at the end before being shown the door.

Larissa's loot
8,310 ~ +1 Mimetic shortsword ~ Larissa, cleaned blade
2,500 ~ Cloak of Elvenkind ~ Larissa
5,500 ~ boots of striding and springing ~ Larissa
====
16,310 
..2,350 ~ Greatsword +1 (reward at the end)
====
18,660 Treasure + 117 gold pieces

Tyrien's loot
..2,500 ~ Cloak of Elvenkind ~ Tyrien
10,302 ~ Dagger of Doubling ~ Tyrien (reward at the end)
..8,310 ~ +1 another mystery shortsword (+1 Planar)
.....310 ~ Masterwork short sword
?????? ~ pouches of black poisonous paste (turns into the gold)
====
21,422 + 1,173 gold pieces

Dissapearing with Tonris
8,310 ~ +1 mystery shortsword
...310 ~ Masterwork short sword
2,250 ~ cost of Daylight Wand (mostly used up, on body of Relios and lost)
2,100 ~ cost Neutralize Posion wand (on body of Relios and lost)

Agno's loot
18,301 ~ +1 Viscious Spell Storing staff (reward at the end)
=====
18,301 and owes 149 gold pieces to Tyrien


1x Wand of Daylight with 10 charges = 2250 gp, 5 charges used
1x Wand of Neutralize Poison with 5 charges = 2100 gp

Total Cost 4350 gp, taken out of Tonris' piggy bank on the assumption  that the adventure will yield enough treasure to cover the cost of this  purchase at the end of the adventure, and that any charges not used can  be summarily sold back to the pearl at the same value that Tonris paid  for the wands. Wands will be tracked on Tonris' character sheet.

That was the plan.  Then he threw a tizzy and quit.  So, the costs of the wands comes out of his treasure because it is convenient. 
[/sblock][sblock=Relevant NPCs]Amastus Reinos ~ Expedition leader, aka employer.
Gergoi ~ servant[/sblock][sblock=Encounters] Drake Diversion CR 4; 1,200xp /4 (300 xp, 425 gp each eventually)
12/13 - 1/23 2 Dark Stalkers CR4*2; 2,400xp /5 (480 xp, 600 gp each eventually)
1/31 - 2/8 Rabbit; failed, no XP
2/12 - 3/9 Cleric's Pit of Woe CR7, 2 Dark Creepers, CR2*2, 1 Dark Stalker CR4; 5,600xp /5 (1,120 xp, 1,140 gp each eventually) 
3/27 - 4/10 4 Dark Stalkers CR4*4; 4,800xp /4 (1,200 xp, 1,250 gp each eventually) 
4/13 - 4/19 Advanced Celestial Winged Draconic-Lion? CR10 9,600xp /4 (2,400 xp, 2,050 gp each eventually)
4/29 ~ Agno levels by time (but is tied up in a fight.)
4/22 - 5/5 4 guardian statues (4*CR3)+1; 4,800 /3 (1,600 xp, 1,333 gp each)
4/22 - 5/5 The Traitor (CR 7); 3,200 /3 (1,066 xp, 1,300 gp each)
5/6 - 6/11 Talking to paladin's party, found innocent, being shown the door.
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 14, 2013)

The old codger steps forward menacingly while pulling his mace, readying to exact his revenge in the old fashioned way.

The stalker, having lost his element of surprise against a group, mutters a few words in a foul language, and all the light the stars and moon were giving you has disappeared. Tyrien's floating stone of light has gone out, just like it had before.  But, the creature she saw before that was much taller this time. The darkness you feared washes over the area in an eerie blackness that seems to soak into your very eyes.  Footsteps can be heard crunching through the undergrowth towards the center of the group.

Even the darkness cannot hide the grumpiness of an old man. "Well, hurry up and do your thing already.   You insisted!  Now do it!"

[sblock=Combat]
Corrections: That was the surprise round, so move or std.
That backs up Larissa to F7
Agno moved but didn't fire. (reversing to a 5' step and firing would have missed anyways)
Relios: 5' step to E3, draws weapon 
ends surprise round

??/?? AC ?? Stalker: Casts Deeper Darkness, (60' radius covers whole map) and moves

The group is up!  Going on group initiative, as it is far faster that waiting for individuals going in sequence.
Movement greater than 1/2 speed requires a DC 10 Acrobatics roll.

5?/5? AC 16 Relios
36/36 AC 18 Agno
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (airborne)
53/53 AC 21 Larissa
42/42 AC 13 Tonris
21/21 AC 18 Rex
56/56 AC 23 Tyrien
[/sblock][sblock=map] The whole map is dark.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 14, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I don't know if I explicitly mentioned it, but Tonris would have passed the wand of light off to one of the two clerics since he doesn't actually have that spell on his spell list.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 15, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Well, um... No. Tonris showed the others the wand purchases and how to activate them in an emergency, but then didn't hand off the wand of Daylight on page 9.  It is still in his mini-stats as of page 13, so it is still in his haversack.  You didn't have it in hand while searching for a place to camp for the night, so Tonris will need to retrieve it from the haversack first.  At least you are using a Handy Haversack.  Otherwise, I would be having you roll percentages as to which wand you grabbed in the dark.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 15, 2013)

Keeling shrieks his dismay at the sudden encroaching darkness and immediately begins an ascent to escape it.

"Hurrr!  Invoke the light!" yells Agno in a pitch nearly matching that of his disgruntled familiar.  Afraid something will come up on him in the darkness he holds his bow at the ready but whirls at every little sound.

[sblock=Actions]Delay[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 38/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*







Tyrien still has her arrows nocked and ready to fire, but the darkness once again removes her targets from view.  She mutters som curves in elven, something about the sexual habits of orcs with golbins.

She calls over again to Father Relios, "I knew it! Father, what is a stalker? If someone doesn't get that Daylight spell working, we better pull back.  As it is, I cannot see a thing.  Again."

[sblock=Actions]Delay
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]








*OOC:*


I guess we need to be more careful on your role-playing, DC.  I know we can do it from other characters we play.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 15, 2013)

"Hush!  Listen!"  urges Larissa.  "It may be trying to run instead of fight -- It may want to warn its brethren!  We have to stop it."

[sblock=actions]Larissa is making a PER roll to try to figure out where it is, even roughly.

PER to find Stalker (1d20+2=18)

If she gets any kind of bead on it, she will run (not just double move, but run) to get to it.

[/sblock]

[sblock=SK]Thanks for taking over.  I'll hold off on leveling Larissa until the combat is over.[/sblock]





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +0
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)            
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength         
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength         
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Protection from Evil, Communal                  
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Bless Weapon    
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 15, 2013)

[sblock=Larissa]After it cast the deeper darkness, it seems to have  moved towards you.  From the twigs crunching, you think he may be in  G7.  50% miss chance, grappling will provoke[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 15, 2013)

Tonris unslings his handy haversack and pulls open one of the side compartments. With that done he calls out "Wand of Light" once retrieved he attempts to activate the Wand saying the activation word while flourishing the wand in the appropriate manner.

[sblock=Actions]Move Action: Retrieve Wand
Standard Action: Attempt to activate Wand

Use Magic Device Attempt (please note this is why I wanted to hand it off) 1d20+11 Result: 16 four short of what was needed to activate it.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 42 Current // 42 Total
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5
*Special Resistances:* a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +10 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +6
*Movement**Base Land Speed:* 30 feet // *Flying Speed:* 60 feet

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +5 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +2 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (39 Charges remaining), Wand of Neutralize Poison (5 charges remaining), Wand of Daylight (10 charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(1 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.
*Slumber:* causes the target to fall asleep as per the sleep spell. Range 30 feet. The target is granted a will save to negate the effect. If the save fails the target falls asleep for a number of rounds equal to Tonris’ level. This hex can affect a target of any hit dice level. The target will not wake due to noise or light, but it can be roused by a comrade. This hex ends immediately if the target takes damage. Due to Accursed Hex the target can be targeted again if it succeeds on its save the first time. Otherwise it cannot be targeted again with this hex for a full day.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy; Enthrall; not set
*Third Level Spells (DC - 17):* Summon Monster III; Spit Venom; not set[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 18 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 5d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 16, 2013)

In the total darkness, Larissa's eyes widen at the sound of a snapping twig, almost at her feet.  "It's here!" She cries, dropping her sword as she lunges forward to tackle the monster.

[sblock=ooc]Free:  Drop sword to free both hands for grapple (Saints preserve her! 
Std:  Initiate Grapple

Grapple attempt on Stalker (1d20+7=22)

[/sblock]





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +0
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)            
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength         
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength         
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Protection from Evil, Communal                  
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Bless Weapon    
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 16, 2013)

Larissa lunges and gets her arms around the stalker of the night.  Luckily, she twisted the stalker's elbow while grabbing him so his blade twisted out instead of in, harmlessly skidding off of her armor.

[sblock=combat]??/?? AC ?? Stalker: Casts Deeper Darkness, (60' radius covers whole map) and moved, Grappled

Movement greater than 1/2 speed requires a DC 10 Acrobatics roll.
Still round 1:
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ delayed
36/36 AC 18 Agno ~ delayed
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (airborne)
53/53 AC 21 Larissa ~ . Concealment miss chance >50% hits (1d100=81) Grappled. Stalker AoO Shortsword AoO  (1d20+6=13) missed
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~ move: pull wand, std: UMD wand, failed
21/21 AC 18 Rex 
56/56 AC 23 Tyrien ~ delayed
[/sblock][sblock=same map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 17, 2013)

Agno begins moving towards where he last remembers hearing Tonris' voice.  He isn't worried about his footing as much as the possibility of smashing beak-first into a tree.

"Tonris!  Be using your, hurrr... voice!  Keep it up!  You have the wand, correct?  I shall hone in on you."

[sblock=Actions]Move towards Tonris (when he speaks).
Perception: 1d20+14=16[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 38/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 17, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien relaxes the draw and lets go with her right hand, the index finger of her left still curled around the arrows and the bow.

With the funny-haired man right beside her trying the wand, she asks, "What happened? Give me the wand, I can take it to Father Relios. I remember where he was standing. Father! Don't move."

She moves to where Tonris was standing and finds his arm to get the wand, taking it she will head to where the old priest was standing.
[sblock=Actions]Perception (1d20+14=15) -Hahahaha. Figures 
Hoping this is legal interpretation of the mechanics.
Move Action to Take Item
Acrobatics to move at full speed (1d20+9=24)
Move Action to F4, then try to enter E3 and find Father Relios touching him to let him take the wand for his turn.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]








*OOC:*


You could have attempted handing it off to someone that could use it, DC.

Twice, once under each DM, Tyrien has asked the Priest about stalkers and been ignored.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 18, 2013)

Fumbling in the dark, Tyrien finds Tonris' arm and then the wand in it.  Tonris doesn't resist as the item is snatched away from him.  Bouncing deftly thought the woods, she only brushes the sapling trees slightly on her way to the old codger.  After she collides into him, he reachs forward. The priest finds her breastplate first, but it is too cold and metallic to play with now.  Following the shoulder,  to the arm, and finally the wand, he grasps it firmly.  "Illumins novae!" 

The stalkers scream in pain.  The bright light has revealed two stalkers.  One is squirming in the arms of Larissa, while the other was circling the group very quietly.

Agno and Rex still have their actions...
[sblock=ooc]One girl asked what stalkers were, when the party has been planning to fight them for the last two days.  The other girl immediately said "Hush".  Relios obeyed the second girl's command in order to save his own hide.  That's the reason for no response.[/sblock][sblock=Combat]
All of the map is lit in daylight currently.
??/?? AC ?? Stalker 1: Casts Deeper Darkness, (60' radius covered whole map) and moved, Grappled
??/?? AC ?? Stalker 2: Surprise round Stealth (1d20+8=27) + Trying to move quietly and avoid being noticed (by Larissa) (1d20+8=24), 1/2 speed stealthy double move

Movement greater than 1/2 speed requires a DC 10 Acrobatics roll.
Still round 1:
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ move: grab, std: used wand that was delivered
36/36 AC 18 Agno ~ delayed
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (airborne)
53/53 AC 21 Larissa ~ . Concealment miss chance >50% hits (1d100=81) Grappled. Stalker AoO Shortsword AoO  (1d20+6=13) missed
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~ move: pull wand, std: UMD wand, failed
21/21 AC 18 Rex at j3 
56/56 AC 23 Tyrien ~ move: grab wand, move: deliver wand
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 18, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, Eagle-Priest of Issolatha*

When the darkness is dispelled by the wand of light Agno croaks in a bit of shock.  Rapidly blinking his large, golden eyes to readjust them to the light the tengu discovers that Larissa is near him wrestling with a stalker.  The other, though he hears it, is blocked by the tree and so Agno brings his bow to bear on the stalker in front of him.  Not willing yet to try the techniques Tyrien tried to teach him Agno only fires one arrow...

"Hurrr!  Beware, Larissa!"

After he fires his arrow Agno circles round Larissa and the stalker to position himself so that he can see both creatures.

[sblock=Actions]Standard: arrow fire (grappled stalker): 1d20+9=18 1d6+3=6, hit AC 18 for 6 damage.
Move: to J9, avoiding getting too close to the grapplers.[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 38/40 remaining x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Larissa spares no words for the priest as she furiously struggles with the Stalker.  She chooses not to release her grip, lest the creature again call darkness upon them, and instead tries to force it to the ground. 

[sblock=ooc]Maintaining grapple, attempting to pin the creature.  I think this just requires another grapple check, right?

Grapple check w/Stalker (1d20+7=22)

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 19, 2013)

The grappled stalker squirms and tries to repeat his spell.  Even though he does not need to make wide, sweeping gestures, he cannot get the spell off while struggling.  He only leaves himself open for pummeling by Larissa.

The free stalker instinctively casts deeper darkness to get rid of the foul light that is blinding him, then moves towards his quarry, the priest.   Relios, having the light of the wand cancelled out, uses it again "Illumins Novae!", bringing the light back.  The strobing effect is starting to get annoying for all involved.  Once the light has surrounded him, he retreats to the birdman's side.  "Those are stalkers little girl!"

Larissa folds the stalker's other arm in, pinning him.
[sblock=Larissa]Larissa gets an AoO for the failed spell-like casting of the grappled stalker.  Since you dropped your weapon to grapple, it is just an unarmed strike.This happens before your pinning action.[/sblock][sblock=Combat]All of the map is lit in daylight currently.
-6/?? AC 18 Stalker 1:  Grappled, Concentration check DC 20 (1d20+7=8) failed to cast deeper darkness again, Provokes an AoO, blinded
??/?? AC 18 Stalker 2: Cast Deeper Darkness, moves to F2, blinded
Still round 1:
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ Uses wand again, move to C7
36/36 AC 18 Agno ~ 
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (airborne)
53/53 AC 21 Larissa ~ Grapple to Pin successful, AoO available as unarmed strike
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~ 
21/21 AC 18 Rex at j3 (didn't act last round)
56/56 AC 23 Tyrien ~ 

wand charges used: 2
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 19, 2013)

Tonris glances at the Stalker near to Tyrien and says "codladh" to the Stalker, which causes the Stalker to begin getting abnormally drowsy. Rex for his part moves towards Larisa where he would be better situated to assist her.

[sblock=Actions]Slumber Hex on the Stalker in square F-2, that Stalker receives a will save (DC 16) to negate the effect, if it fails the save it immediately falls asleep as per the effect of the sleep spell for 6 rounds or until attacked by one of our characters, or roused by one of it's allies. If it succeeds I can activate the sleep hex again next round on it as per my Accursed Hex feat, but that would be the last time I can activate it on this target.

Rex Moves to G-6 for now. He also readies an attack action for if the Stalker Larisa is grappling breaks free of the grapple.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 42 Current // 42 Total
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5
*Special Resistances:* a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +10 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +6
*Movement**Base Land Speed:* 30 feet // *Flying Speed:* 60 feet

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +5 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +2 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (39 Charges remaining), Wand of Neutralize Poison (5 charges remaining), Wand of Daylight (10 charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(1 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.
*Slumber:* causes the target to fall asleep as per the sleep spell. Range 30 feet. The target is granted a will save to negate the effect. If the save fails the target falls asleep for a number of rounds equal to Tonris’ level. This hex can affect a target of any hit dice level. The target will not wake due to noise or light, but it can be roused by a comrade. This hex ends immediately if the target takes damage. Due to Accursed Hex the target can be targeted again if it succeeds on its save the first time. Otherwise it cannot be targeted again with this hex for a full day.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy; Enthrall; not set
*Third Level Spells (DC - 17):* Summon Monster III; Spit Venom; not set[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 18 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 5d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 19, 2013)

The free stalker wobbles, then crumples to the ground, unconscious.

[sblock=Combat] The tide has turned against the stalkers!!
All of the map is lit in daylight currently.
-6/?? AC 18 Stalker 1:  Grappled, Concentration check DC 20 (1d20+7=8) failed to cast deeper darkness again, Provokes an AoO, blinded
??/?? AC 18 Stalker 2: Cast Deeper Darkness, moves to F2, blinded, Will Save (1d20+2=10) fails, unconscious 6 rounds
Still round 1:
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ Uses wand again, move to C7
36/36 AC 18 Agno ~ 
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (airborne)
53/53 AC 21 Larissa ~ Grapple to Pin successful, AoO available as unarmed strike
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~  Uses Sleep Hex
21/21 AC 18 Rex at G6 Readied attack if stalker 1 frees himself
56/56 AC 23 Tyrien ~ 

wand charges used: 2
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 20, 2013)

As the Stalker attempts to invoke its darkness again, Larissa twists desperately, trying to drive her armored forearm into its throat.  There is a crunching sound as her armor impacts flesh, and the creature gags and sputters.

She plays on the creature's moment of weakness, twisting its arm under it.  Then her hand slips to her weapon belt, drawing her silvered short sword and trying to slip it into the stalker's gullet.

[sblock=ooc]Taking the AoO.  For her action:  Move:  Draw short sword.  Std:  Use short sword on stalker.  I think she takes a -4 penalty for trying to hold the thing 1-handed, though she also has the +5 bonus for continuing the hold.

AoO against stalker (1d20+7=27)
AoO against stalker - confirming crit (1d20+7=22)
crit dmg to Stalker (2d3+3=6)

Short sword attack:
short sword attk on Stalker (1d20+8=14)
If this hits:  short sword dmg on Stalker (1d6+2=6)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 21, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien whirls around and her hands start to blur with the arcane energy charged arrows being drawn and released.

One after another darts in the midst of the grappled pair to attempt to turn that stalker into a pin cushion.

"Father, don't be stubborn. You already told us they are stalkers.  Obviously they have those same dark powers to make day into night.  But what are they?"

[sblock=Actions]Swift Action: Active Arcane Strike
Full Attack on Stalker at G8: Arrows 1&2  (Many Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike, PBS, Precise Shot, Deadly Aim)  (1d20+12=26,  2d8+24=30)
Arrow 3 (Rapid  Shot, Arcane Strike, PBS, Precise Shot, Deadly Aim) (1d20+12=31,   1d8+12=18)
Arrow 4 (Arcane  Strike, PBS, Precise Shot, Deadly Aim) (1d20+7=25,  1d8+12=14)

I think I got that right.  Left off any modifiers for the target being blinded/grappled[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 21, 2013)

Larissa's punch in the stomach got a little "umph" out of the stalker, but her attempt to draw a dagger and stab didn't make it through the armor.  Tyrien's arrows start coming in with pin point accuracy.  After the first two, the stalker goes limp in Larissa's arms.  With two more, this creature is not going to be breathing again.  Larissa's armor gets quite dirty with all the spurts and splatters of blood.

"Umm, they are stalkers.  If you want to know *exactly* what they are, you can go ahead and dissect them."

danger over if you don't wake the other
[sblock=Combat]All of the map is lit in daylight currently.
-70/39 AC 18 Stalker 1: *DEAD*, Concentration check DC 20 (1d20+7=8) failed to cast deeper darkness again, Provokes an AoO, blinded
39/39 AC 18 Stalker 2: Cast Deeper Darkness, moves to F2, blinded, Will Save (1d20+2=10) fails, unconscious 6 rounds
Still round 1:
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ Uses wand again, move to C7
36/36 AC 18 Agno ~ 
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (airborne)
53/53 AC 21 Larissa ~ Grapple to Pin successful, AoO available as unarmed strike
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~  Uses Sleep Hex
21/21 AC 18 Rex at G6 Readied attack if stalker 1 frees himself
56/56 AC 23 Tyrien ~ full archery barrage!!

wand charges used: 2[/sblock][sblock=ooc]I think the arrow damage is a little high.
To hit: +12 = BAB 6 + DEX 5 + MWK 1 + Bracers 1 + PBS 1 + Expert 1 + Weapon Focus 1 + RS (-2) + DA (-2)
Damage: +11 = STR 2 + Arcane Strike 1 + PBS 1 + Weap Specialization 2 + DA 4 + Expert 1
The to hit was correct, but the damage should be +11 with those shots if I got it right.  On her sheet, the base damage looks like it should be 1d8+5. (STR 2 + Weap Spec 2 + Expert 1)
It was still overkill with four arrows.
I think +1 Magic was carried over from the Arcane Archer which didn't go active yet.

Relios is untrained in Kn Local or Kn Dungeoneering.  So, he can't tell you what he doesn't know.

CR4*2 = 2400 XP split 4 ways is 600 XP each and 3,000/4 = 750 gp each.
Grr.  Do I have to count Relios in the fight to make it five way splits?
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Larissa's eyes widen as the arrows thunk unerringly into the creature, one sliding into the beast mere inches from her own neck.  She looks at Tyrien, trying to conceal how disturbed she is by the event.

"You are...quite an aggressive markswoman," she offers, trying to force herself to be complimentary.  "Well done."

She recovers her blade, and eyes the sleeping monster.  "Can they be interrogated?" she asks.

[sblock=ooc]I'll try to level Larissa later this week.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 22, 2013)

With his mace in one hand, and the wand in the other, Relios makes his way over towards the sleeping stalker, taking a few feeble practice swings at the air as his old muscles are not used to this work. "I don't want that thing waking up and casting darkness again and getting the upper hand.  We know where we are going.  Kill it swiftly!  I surely can't in one stroke."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 22, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of the Whisperer*

Agno stares down at the stalker with his head tilted ever so slightly.

"It looks like a, hurrr... beggar.  Ah, even so, I do not think I could kill it easily either.  You seem well-muscled, priestess.  Perhaps the secrets of solitary kills has been granted you."

He blinks expectantly at Larissa saying nothing of his own arrow fired into the stalker as she seems not to have noticed in the scuffle.




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 22, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*







Unconcerned about the discomfiture of Larissa, assuming she is a bit put out by the splatter and gore, Tyrien replies to the cleric, "Thank you."

"I am getting better at this sort of thing.  The last expedition I was on, I missed half of the time.  And, that was only trying to shoot two arrows."

The archeress nocks two arrows and approaches slumbering stalker. Now that they have light and can get a good look at the creature she tries to recall what she knows.

"I have no problem ending the vile creature right now, but is there not a way to prevent it causing the darkness to return?  Is it like a spell or do they just do it?  Because if it requires a gesture of their fingers, that can be dealt with."

"Maybe tying him up might good enough, or we can simply remove his hands.  Death is so... final.  Unless one of you spell casters knows a spell to question the dead."  She looks questioningly at her companions.  The teenage elf is not always the most moral, but there is some pragmatism involved in her thought processes.

[sblock=Actions]Knowledge Local & Dungeoneering (1d20+5=6,  1d20+5=15)
Move Adjacent to Sleeping Stalker[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 22, 2013)

"I unfortunately do not have the skills to question the dead. That is more something a necromancer or a Priest would be able to do. However attempting to tie this creature up would likely wake him up prematurely. So if we do not need to interrogate him, the best option would likely be to kill him instead. Tonris says while looking over to Rex who comes back over to Tonris and coo's for his master's attention specifying that there is nothing to worry about. That said Tonris also says "Larissa, perhaps it would be best if either you or Father Reinos carries the Wand of Light, as I am unable to easily activate it. You would be able to activate it far more easily. The other wand for Neutralizing poison I can hang on to as that is a spell I can eventually learn."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 22, 2013)

As the last of the blood in the first stalker stops pumping, the body starts to sizzle...  

"KA-BOOM!" as flash of blinding white light and fire bursts forth from the body. It singes a few feathers of the tengu as he ducks behind the tree slightly, but the flames have full effect on Larissa and reptile who yelps.

"Oh! Maybe we should step back from the other one before she shoots it."
[sblock=Tyrien]
Tyrien knows that dark stalkers can cast _Deeper Darkness, Detect Magic_ and F_og Cloud _at will as spell-like abilities.  Spell-like requires no vocal, somatic or material components.  So, tied up and gagged, it still can cast.
[/sblock][sblock=Combat]
Larissa's reflex save (1d20+2=3)
Agno's  Reflex save +2 circumstance near edge (1d20+5+2=20)
Rex's reflex save +2 circumstance near edge (1d20+4+2=8)
fire burst 3d6=7 Agno take 3, Larissa and Rex take 7 damage.

Oops!  Forgot the Death Throws earlier.  So, this one was on a bit of a delay. 

All of the map is lit in daylight currently.
*-48*/39 AC 18 Stalker 1: *DEAD*, went boom
39/39 AC 18 Stalker 2: unconscious 6..5.. rounds

5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand
33/36 AC 18 Agno ~ 
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (airborne)
46/53 AC 21 Larissa ~ 
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~ 
14/21 AC 18 Rex ~
56/56 AC 23Tyrien ~ 

wand charges used: 2[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 23, 2013)

"Step back," Larissa advises Father Reinos and Tyrien.  She draws her sword."Master Agno, Mistress Tyrien, if you shoot the beast where it lies, I will stand ready and move in if it rises.  With luck, you can kill it from a distance before it explodes."  Apparently she has concluded that it is too risky to interrogate exploding monsters.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 23, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien's head snaps back around at the bursting of the dead stalker.

"Ewww, that reminds me of the exploding zombies I faced in a crypt a while back.  I hope these things are not disease ridden to boot.  Interrogation is out, it will only be able to cast the spells to try and escape.  Even without hands it will still be able to plunge us back into darkness."

"And to think, Father, you claimed you could handle the darkness spells of the darkfolk and did not want to wait for us to buy the wand.  Good thing we did not listen, eh?"

"Stand back and I will end this one. Perhaps only one arrow will be necessary."

She draws the bow with only a single arrow nocked. Once the others are clear of danger, she fires it into the creature's closed eye. The shot is fatal and she quickly moves back to get out of the blast zone.

[sblock=Actions]Coupe de Grace Critical Hit Arrow (Deadly Aim, PBS) (3d8+33=50)It will be dead in 2-3 rounds and explode.
Move back away to 20 feet.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Oops, got ninja'd.  But it should be okay.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 23, 2013)

Tyrien's aim is true and lethal. The second stalker gurgles, sighs his last breath, then starts to sizzle.  Everyone has had time to step away this time as the body bursts into white hot flame.  After the flash and flame are over, you have two burned out husks, but their weapons and clothing seem to be mysteriously undamaged.  The area around you is still bright as daylight, although the sun has set a while ago.  

"Well, so much for dissection.  I don't think that will tell you more now."
[sblock=ooc]CR 6 fight divided by 5.  The XP table has been updated.
Are you staying here or moving your camp elsewhere?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 23, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno will move forward to riffle through what there is of the stalker's clothing and gear though he gives Father Reinos a sideways glance at the old man's crotchety comment about dissection.  As he paws through the clothing he'll cast detect magic to aid his examination.

"Hurrr... undamaged!  I have not encountered the like before though it is true my experiences have been limited."  He roots around a bit longer before glancing at the area.  "Should we move camp, perhaps?  Though we may bring more attention to ourselves in the moving.  Perhaps we should, hurrr... remain?"

[sblock=SK]On your chart you have 28/31 listed on Agno's line.  I presume that is hit points?  If so, Agno has 36 when at full.[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 33
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 23, 2013)

As Agno roots around in the ashes and charred flesh, he finds several things of interest.  Both of the stalkers' cloaks are strange.  The inside of the cloak glows when scrutinized under detect magic, yet the outside does not.  Each of them was also carrying a magical short sword and a finely crafted, second short sword.  All four swords have a, now dried, black paste applied to them along the blade.  Maybe it was to make them harder to see, maybe not.  They were also carrying non-magical pouches.  Their gloves seem to have traces of the same black paste.
[sblock=GE]The 28/31 is the XP/GP you earn for time.  I keep track of it there so I don't have to go back and look it up on the table each time I calculate the numbers.  
I would have rolled for the identification of the items, but someone doesn't have spellcraft. 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 25, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno hoots at his find.

"These are of a, hurrr... magical nature!" he says pointing out the cloaks and swords.  "And these are finely crafted and valuable.  I must confess, the secrets of discerning magical properties has eluded me thus far.  Perhaps one of you...?"  He offers the items to Tyrien and Tonris to identify.  "And beware, there is some substance upon the blades and gloves."




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 33
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 25, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien pokes around the remains and comments, "I think these are akin to assassins.  What do you want to bet they deal in poison?  I think those other darkfolk I encountered had poisoned blades as well. That is probably the substance we see there on the gloves and weapons."

The half-elven archeress declines to examine the weapons and cloak, hoping the funny-haired man has some arcane skills in that area of expertise.

She gives some thought on the subject of where to sleep and shrugs, "We decided against camping in a known location to avoid being ambushed."

"It made no difference, it looks like. Regardless we are going to have a decent watch set overnight, so we might as well continue as planned."

[sblock=Actions]None[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


No spellcraft on Tyrien.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 25, 2013)

"But now, the light is giving us away," Larissa says, gesturing to the enormous dome of light over them.  "We cannot stay here.  We must gather up the creatures' gear and break camp.  And one of us who is skilled in woodcraft should try to cover out tracks."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 26, 2013)

Tonris says "I agree with Larissa, we are now in a known location. Even with the best watch it is likely we would not get a good night's sleep." With that said Tonris turns his attention to the magic items saying "I do not have the best spell for determining the nature of these magic items memorized today, but I will do what I can none the less." as he begins examining each of the items as carefully as he can while also attempting not to poison himself on the weapons and gloves.

[sblock=Actions]Spellcraft Roll to Identify Magic Items 1d20+13 Result: 18

Assuming an 18 fails, will take 10 on the roll for a result of 23. If that also fails I will wait for later and try again. This of course depends on how many rolls are actually needed to identify the collection of items... if more rolls are necessary let me know and I will roll more.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 42 Current // 42 Total
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5
*Special Resistances:* a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +10 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +6
*Movement**Base Land Speed:* 30 feet // *Flying Speed:* 60 feet

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +5 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +2 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (39 Charges remaining), Wand of Neutralize Poison (5 charges remaining), Wand of Daylight (8 charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(1 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.
*Slumber:* causes the target to fall asleep as per the sleep spell. Range 30 feet. The target is granted a will save to negate the effect. If the save fails the target falls asleep for a number of rounds equal to Tonris’ level. This hex can affect a target of any hit dice level. The target will not wake due to noise or light, but it can be roused by a comrade. This hex ends immediately if the target takes damage. Due to Accursed Hex the target can be targeted again if it succeeds on its save the first time. Otherwise it cannot be targeted again with this hex for a full day.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy; Enthrall; not set
*Third Level Spells (DC - 17):* Summon Monster III; Spit Venom; not set[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 14 / 21 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 6d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 26, 2013)

With the bright light available to him, Tonris examines the items carefully, trying to determine what they do.  The cloaks are easy, for they are fairly common.  Cloaks of the Elvenkind help hide the wearer when they attempt to be sneaky. The second stalker had put that to good use to start with. The first sword stumps Tonris.  He has never seen the aura of this enchantment before, or even anything close to it.  The second one is different.  It has a strange property that copies the energy resistance of the creature struck onto the wielder.  It would surely be useful when fighting fire elementals. 
[sblock=Treasure]spellcraft to id cloak A: original roll (18) succeeds ~ Cloak of Elvenkind ~ 2,500 gp
Spellcraft to identify cloak B (1d20+13=19) succeeds ~ Cloak of Elvenkind ~ 2,500 gp
Spellcraft to id sword A (1d20+13=14) fails utterly
spellcraft to id sword B (1d20+13=33) succeeds +1 Mimetic shortsword ~ 8,310 gp
2 masterwork shortswords ~ 310 gp each
2 pouches of likely poison ~ ?? gp

Identify has a chance to trigger curses, so no Take 10. You have to beat the DC by 10 to be sure an item is not cursed.  You only succeed there on the second sword.

If it was a contact poison instead of injury poison, I would have put that nat 1 to better use.  [/sblock][sblock=plans]Stay in the bright light and not get sleep for a while, or move?
Who is taking which items?
Watch order?[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 26, 2013)

Tonris reports to the others what it is that he has found. Indicating that the one sword was beyond his ability to identify. He then says "This sword would probably be very useful if we were to face anything with elemental resistances to the types of attacks it makes. Dragons for example."

[sblock=OOC]I say we move, just because it would be inconvenient to try to get to sleep with a magical ball of daylight hanging right in our eyes all night. Not to mention the fact that said ball of daylight can probably be seen from miles around.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 42 Current // 42 Total
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5
*Special Resistances:* a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +10 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +6
*Movement**Base Land Speed:* 30 feet // *Flying Speed:* 60 feet

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +5 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +2 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (39 Charges remaining), Wand of Neutralize Poison (5 charges remaining), Wand of Daylight (8 charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(1 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.
*Slumber:* causes the target to fall asleep as per the sleep spell. Range 30 feet. The target is granted a will save to negate the effect. If the save fails the target falls asleep for a number of rounds equal to Tonris’ level. This hex can affect a target of any hit dice level. The target will not wake due to noise or light, but it can be roused by a comrade. This hex ends immediately if the target takes damage. Due to Accursed Hex the target can be targeted again if it succeeds on its save the first time. Otherwise it cannot be targeted again with this hex for a full day.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy; Enthrall; not set
*Third Level Spells (DC - 17):* Summon Monster III; Spit Venom; not set[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 14 / 21 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 6d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2013)

*OOC:*


Looking back, it was just about time to stop for the night and we have not set up camp, nor arrived at the site we were looking for, I think.  Daylight only lasts 50 minutes, btw.  So we might as well move along.  Do we need new Survival Rolls?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien shrugs, "Well the daylight will not last for very long.  But who is going to find us?  We just killed those two, if there are more out there, maybe we should get them to come to us and then deal with them as well."

But, she is not really adamant about camping here where they just fought the battle anyway.

After hearing what the cloaks are, she points out, "I suppose one of those would be useful if I need to do scouting work.  I am good at it, but if the cloak is magically enhanced to help, perhaps it will make me practically invisible."

[sblock=Actions]None[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 28, 2013)

"Our goal is not to fight these creatures," observes Larissa.  "Our mission requires stealth.  Our success will already tell the enemy that there is a force with the ability to oppose them about.  I see no reason to give them further intelligence, or to fight their masses.  We can gain victory by slipping off and completing our first plan."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 29, 2013)

After a couple minutes, the group comes to a lazy consensus that staying here under a spotlight is the worst possibility of what to do.  So, they gather up the valuables and head out looking for the original known campsite that they expected to go to first.  But, along the way, Tyrien spots a crag in hillside.  Upon further investigation, below the crag is a small, defensible cave that is well hidden from the outside by heavy brush and undergrowth.  The twists in the entrance will even block flickering light from escaping. 

[sblock=ooc]As to rolls, feel free to add any rolls you think might be useful at any time.  Asking and then waiting will slow us down a tad bit.  I will also be making several rolls for you based on your mini-stats/wiki sheets.  These will be rolls like perception, knowledge nature, sense motive, etc.  It is faster to write the narrative if I make the roll continue with what you found out that to do a "Everyone roll perception." and wait. So, when you start a fight against a creature, I will (most of the time) roll the appropriate knowledges and the characters that succeed will get the info relayed to them. But as I just said, if you think of something, feel free to add in your own roll at any time, especially perception.

Agno Survival to find good campsite (1d20+10=16)
Tyrien survival to find a good campsite (1d20+5=25)
didn't bother rolling more after that. 

How are you splitting the treasure?  Which characters are getting which items?
Are you keeping the poison?
What is the watch order for sleep?  You have a nice secluded cave if you care to use it.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno cackles which sets Keeling to flapping his wings in agitation on his perch on a nearby tree branch.

"If stealth is to be our method of advance, then Larissa should take a cloak.  Her armor clanks like the, hurrr... bell of a bovine creature."  He makes a shooing motion with one hand towards the swords.  "Swords are not my favored weapon so someone who favors them more should wield one, if they choose."  He cocks his head to one side as he contemplates.  "But if none other want the blades I shall wear one.  In the, hurrr... event it becomes needed."

When Tyrien points out the crag and the cave is discovered Agno nods as if he expected no less.

"Secrets are revealed in the proper time."

[sblock=OOC]Treasure: whoever wants can use it now as far as I am concerned.  Later we can decide who keeps items on a permanent basis or what gets sold to split among everyone.  Agno is skittish about the poison and won't use it but won't object if someone else uses it.  He won't bother collecting it, though.

Agno is in favor of camping in the cave. Keeling will sleep in the trees outside the cave and provide another layer of defense (of sorts).  His perception is +18 before any penalties for sleep, etc.  Agno has only used one spell and so will take any watch.  If being interrupted/not getting enough sleep prevents the recovery of that spell it isn't that big of a loss.[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 33
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 29, 2013)

Larissa looks to the tengu, then reluctantly nods agreement.  "I will surely need one of the cloaks," she says, folding away her own white cloak and donning one of the creatures'.  "And I could make use of one of the blades."

She takes one of the blades, and tears a strip of cloth away from the remaining clothing of one of the stalkers.  She carefully wipes the black material off of the blade, taking great care not to cut herself, and leaves the strip of cloth on the ground.

[sblock=ooc]Fine with moving things ahead.  I think Tyrien has the highest PER roll, so I nominate her for first watch (when we are most likely to be tracked, I think).  After that, Larissa, Agno and Tonris, in that order, unless there are objections.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 29, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*







Tyrien packs a cloak away, saying, "I cannot use it always, this cloak I am wearing is always magical.  But when I need to scout ahead by myself, I will change them."

"If we plan to all go stealthy, then I can give it to someone else that sneaks around like a clumsy elephant."

She will take the first watch as suggested.

[sblock=OOC]Watch rotation is fine
Are you suggesting we take precautions on handling the poison if we take it? Tyrien is not planing on using it, but if it valuable to sell, then it would not be left behind.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 30, 2013)

The party carefully weave their way through the underbrush into their secluded cave for the evening.  Keeling takes a high perch in the trees and settles in for the night.  Relios takes to the back of the small cave and kneels with his back to you.  Grasping his mace with both hands, he mutters a prayer softly and the mace glows softly for a moment, shedding a bit of light upon the rocks before fading back to normal.  Placing it on the ground, then a bedroll beside it, "This old man needs *all* his sleep, so don't wake me unless it's a fight."  He lays down, and proceeds to start lightly snoring quite quickly.

(your mundane night prep)

All is peaceful and relatively quiet for Tyrien on the first watch as the others sleep.  

Larissa's watch is not so peaceful.  Deep in the blackest of the night, a single mighty roar echoes across the valley.  Larissa peeks out of the cave entrance, and all is still in the valley.  Just when her nerves are about to settle and write off the incident as isolated, two more roars, back to back come bellowing and echoing across the valley.  Although she cannot see, the general direction is that of the keep the group is headed for.  Since the distance seems to be miles away, she elects to not wake the others yet. 

Upon waking Agno and Tonris, she relates the tale of the three roars.  Their watch is not as eventful.  The dawn is rather silent as it creeps up to slay the night.

[sblock=ooc]For those without poison use as a class ability, a natural 1 can result in accidentally poisoning yourself.  This would be anytime you use a weapon coated with poison, attempt to apply a poison, or maybe even fall while climbing a rope and break the container open.  So, yeah, poison has its drawbacks.

Meta-Meta-gaming advice: You are on a fixed income. I have to give you X amount of treasure based on encounters and Y based on time.  If you don't carry the poison back to town, or the 12 large wooden shields, or 11,000 copper pieces back to town, it doesn't matter.  You end up getting the same amount of treasure as if you had, because something else you did keep was worth a little bit more.  At least I assume we have a "not bothering with a mule and scrap junk cart" unspoken rule. As long as you carry the actual valuables home, ie. not passing on a +1 sword because you already have a +2, I am not going to nickle and dime you on the little things.

So, keeping the poison has its drawbacks, but finances are not one of them.

Dawn has arisen. Her golden hair and bouncy...  Wrong board. [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 30, 2013)

*OOC:*


Larissa favors ditching the poison, and will not carry it herself, but will not actually stop anyone else from carrying it.







Larissa looks once more across the valley.  "I don't know what to make of those roars," she tells the others, after recounting the even over the group's quick breakfast.  "What do you make of it, Father?  Is it the beast that came with the Dark Folk?  Hunting perhaps?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 31, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno munches on his breakfast but his wide eyes watch Father Reinos when Larissa asks her questions.  Choosing to eat rather than interrupt with questions of his own, Agno waits for answers.  Meanwhile, Keeling hunts his own breakfast.




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 31, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien munches some flat bread, and starts talking with her mouth full.

"Do you think... it might be our dragon... or wyvern?... Or was it like... bears or lions?  Oooo, maybe it was another drake looking for its lost mate...  The roars of the forlorn...  How romantic."

She finishes up her breakfast and gets her kit ready.  The squatting behind a tree was accomplished before breaking fast and the half-elven archer is pretty much ready to go.

"How much farther is it, Father?" She begins some scouting around to determine if there are any tracks to be seen from over night.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Okay, ditch the poison.  I was intentionally ignoring the meta-gaming.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 1, 2013)

"How am I to know what roared?  I was asleep.  Silly children.  You can assume you have a beast to fight when we get there.  Oh, children of the dark too.  You can safely assume they will be there.  That is the only safe thing about this whole trek."  Master Relios hurries through eating his meal.  He steps outside into the sunlight and finds a secluded spot for his morning prayers.  Even these he seems to hurry through, murmuring quietly in an unfamiliar language. He shoes away anyone that attempts to approach and disturb his prayers.  At one point, he pulls out a couple of scrolls and reads them before putting the now blank parchment away.

Once finished,  "Well, let's get going.  It is only a couple more hours to the cavern.  If we are lucky, we should make it through the cavern and to the walls of Stoneblade before noon.  Even arrow slits will provide us a little light as we climb the interior of the tower."  The crotchety old priest starts wandering away towards his goal, whether or not you are ready.

After a couple of hours of brisk walking, Relios stops inside the treeline of a clearing.  Pointing, "That hill there, just around the other side is the cavern entrance.  It was clear of dark stalkers when Gergoi and I came out, but if they found how we escaped in the last week, they could have it guarded."

[sblock=ooc]No tracks at the cave you are leaving except your own.

You get to choose how you want to approach this new cavern.  Relios gave you enough warning that you are coming from concealment/cover.  It is about 9am.[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 1, 2013)

"Does one of you want to scout ahead?" asks Larissa.  Her armor clanks despite the effects of the cloak.  She eyes the hawk.  "Perhaps Keeling?  Could he warn us?"


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 1, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno looks absolutely ecstatic that Larissa has asked him to scout, even if it is actually Keeling who does the scouting.  He eagerly turns to the tree where Keeling is perched and begins explaining at length what they are wanting him to do.  After a moment the hawk launches himself into the air to fly out from under cover.

"Hurrr!  Yes, Keeling will scout!  He is eager to show his usefulness other than to provide meat for mouse soup, haha!"

Keeling flies out, circles round the hill at great distance and over the scattered trees and after a couple of circles round the hill will stoop on some small creature to get a better look at the mouth of the cavern.




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 4/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien spent the first half hour of the march ranging around the front of their advancement, and occasionally murmuring things that drift back to the main body of the group.  "... Mister grumbly..."
"...ol' fart..."
"...cheerful as..."
"...preaching to pigs..."
"...stick up his..."

Finally when they arrive, the archeress nods in agreement with Larissa.

"Definitely a look around would be useful.  The hawk's eye view would be great.  Will you be able to understand her findings, Agno?"

"What about Rex, Tonris?  He can sneak around pretty much unnoticed, and probably would not arouse suspicions if he was."

She switches out her cloaks to prepare to do her own reconnaissance as well.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Heh, I gotta stop drafting from work.  I keep getting Ninja'd
Moving to Roughly K8 for now


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 2, 2013)

Keeling takes flight and circles around the area for a while.  He then  swoops down behind the hill and is out of sight for a couple tense  moments.  Returning to the air, he circles again before returning to  Agno.  Keeling squawks and chitters with Agno, reporting what he saw.

[sblock=Agno]Two baby mice.  Small nibbles.  Tasty nibbles.
Heavy rabbit.  Juicy rabbit.  On hill. We get rabbit?
No humans.  Cave dark.  Cave empty.  We get rabbit?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 2, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

When Keeling returns Agno takes a moment in what seems to be meditation until true feathers suddenly sprout round his eyes.  When he opens his eyes they seem to have grown larger and become even more golden and birdlike.  He then carries on a lengthy, ear-piercing conversation with Keeling.  Finally the tengu turns back to the others and with a few blinks his eyes resume their normal shape.

"Keeling sees nothing in the cave."

[sblock=OOC]Communication with familiars at this level is only empathic.   Luckily, I can spend a minute of his Totem Transformation to get Speak with Animals and get the information you've given.  In order to communicate what Agno needed in the first place he probably had to use a minute before Keeling went out to scout.  SHould have thought to mention that earlier but I didn't.[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 3, 2013)

Larissa nods, but she still looks concerned.  "They may have powers of concealment," observes Larissa.  "I can call on the Host to identify evildoers, but if I seek their aid now we will not have it later.  What say you all?"


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 4, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

"That is a, hurrr... danger," says Agno nodding sagely.  "But perhaps it would be best to wait until later, once we are inside and are certain evildoers lurk in their dark nests."

The tengu looks around at his companions to make sure they are all ready to go.  He looks like he is ready to make the dash to the cave but transfers Keeling from his perch to the perch at the top of his backpack.

"Shall we make haste?"




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: cat's grace, chill metal, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 5, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien was crouched up ahead a short distance and returned when Keeling did. With nothing being reported as a threat, the half-elven archess nods in agreement.

"Yes, let us move forward and investigate for ourselves."

"I think Agno is correct, Larissa.  I would hold off on the spell casting for now."

"I will move ahead and approach from the blind and then climb the hillock to cover the entrance of the cave from above. If keeling can fly overhead and cry out if there is danger, I will have assistance."

"The rest of you can approach at a slower pace off to the West and then turn in around the edge of the hillock.  As long as you can see me, I can provide warning if there is something spotted to worry about."

"Sound like a plan?" 

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


I was waiting on DC to reply with Tonris to do some familiar scouting. I guess he is busy.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 5, 2013)

"A sound plan," replies Larissa.  "We will await your signal, and then approach."


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 6, 2013)

[sblock=Agno]You have missed one of your most awesome spells.  I will  let you swap it in for today's spell list if you desire.  Share  Language. This will give Keeling the ability to understand Common, or  any other language you have that you choose.  His voice is a bit squeaky  like a parrot or crow, but with an INT 7, he gets full simple  sentences. It also lasts 24 hours.  Share Language should be an automatically taken spell for any  druid with a pet, or low level wizard with a familiar.[/sblock]
With a plan set, Tyrien stalks and sneaks her way to the hillock and then over the top.  As she comes over the top of the hill, she spots a tree stump.  Just behind the stump, with its head pointing down and away, a plump, juicy rabbit is feeding on the grass.  Keeling circles overhead in anticipation.

[sblock=combat]
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand
33/36 AC 18 Agno ~ 
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (airborne)
62/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ 
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~ 
20/21 AC 18 Rex ~
56/56 AC 23 Tyrien ~ stealth (1d20+19=39)

??/?? AC ?? rabbit ~
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 6, 2013)

[sblock=SK]I will definitely take you up on that offer, and have Agno exchange Cat's Grace for Share Language.  The usefulness of that spell frequently slips under my radar.  Thanks for reminding me of it.  Agno will select Common so that Keeling can understand everyone and converse with them.  Casting Share Language will be added to Agno's morning SOP.




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 6, 2013)

Larissa draws her sword and takes the lead, approaching the cave at a steady pace, making sure her companions are close behind.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 6, 2013)

Tonris shrugs as the group approaches the cave. Apparently in their haste they had not actually needed his assistance in scouting anything. Rex just passively squawks at everyone in the area, slightly displeased at having not been allowed to 'scout.' Upon seeing the Rabbit, Tonris takes a defensive posture with his quarterstaff waiting for the others to take any offensive actions.

[sblock=OOC]My apologies. I have been very busy. School has just started up again and my professor has laid a huge work load on me, so my ability to post in my various games has been sorely weakened as of late. So while I will try to keep up with everyone, I may have days where I will disappear for a little while as I am being forced to read several books and articles for this course and I have no choice in the matter at this juncture. Add to the fact that my birthday is this week so I have been a bit over hyped.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 42 Current // 42 Total
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5
*Special Resistances:* a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +10 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +6
*Movement**Base Land Speed:* 30 feet // *Flying Speed:* 60 feet

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +5 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +2 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (39 Charges remaining), Wand of Neutralize Poison (5 charges remaining), Wand of Daylight (8 charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(1 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.
*Slumber:* causes the target to fall asleep as per the sleep spell. Range 30 feet. The target is granted a will save to negate the effect. If the save fails the target falls asleep for a number of rounds equal to Tonris’ level. This hex can affect a target of any hit dice level. The target will not wake due to noise or light, but it can be roused by a comrade. This hex ends immediately if the target takes damage. Due to Accursed Hex the target can be targeted again if it succeeds on its save the first time. Otherwise it cannot be targeted again with this hex for a full day.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy; Enthrall; not set
*Third Level Spells (DC - 17):* Summon Monster III; Spit Venom; not set[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 14 / 21 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 6d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 7, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*







Tyrien nocks an arrow and keeps it trained on the rabbit as she cautiously stalks her way at an angle towards the cave entrance.  

While she finds it unlikely the rabbit is the hostile kind, it would not be completely unheard of for a magician to have one in its hat as a familiar.  Better to ready an arrow should it suddenly act strange, exhibiting more that simple reproductive intelligence.

She signals the others to approach the cave entrance from the West.

[sblock=Actions]Move from AS14 ->AU16
Stealth (1d20+19=20)
Perception (1d20+14=19)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 8, 2013)

The rabbit notices Tyrien as she creeps forward a bit more.  Not knowing what a bow is, the rabbit keeps munching on its grass.  But when the shadow of the hawk passes across the hill, the rabbit bolts and scampers off into its own barrow.  Keeling, high above, screeches his disappointment in the elf.  

Sneaking up carefully, the party finds an empty cavern entrance.  The path inside is narrow and dark.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 8, 2013)

*OOC:*


I think we all just got punked. I mean were we really expecting it to go down like this


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 9, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I don't have official stats on a Vorpal Bunny.  The proper _Wolf in Sheep's Clothing_ would be a bit of a tough fight at the moment.  That, and he is not in the script, so I just left it there, dangling as bait.   Expect the unexpected.  When I approved this script, I did a major overhaul rewrite for HM to bring it down from impossible to simply vicious.  

So, light sources?  Marching order?  Prep buffs before entering the cavern?[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 9, 2013)

Larissa draws her blade, and casts a light on the pommel.  "How long is the tunnel?" She asks the Father quietly, as she takes her place at the head of the group.

[sblock=ooc]Need to know length of tunnel before deciding on buffs.  Proposed marching order:  Larissa -- Agno -- Tonris -- Father Reinos -- Tyrien.  I favor giving the Lightstick to Agno.

With her new spell level, Larissa has a very important buff she wants to put on Tyrien and Agno's arrows.  But that should probably go on as we near the end of the tunnel.

As for getting punked, it's better if the GM is laughing because you were too scared, rather than not scared enough. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 9, 2013)

"It took me about an hour to walk out when we left.  Escape tunnels are no good if they let out where the sieging army stands."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 9, 2013)

Larissa nods.  "Warn me when we get close to the other end," she tells the Father.  "I have some preparations I would like to make before we encounter the enemy."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno advances with the others when Tyrien signals them to do so.  He calls Keeling down to perch so they can travel the tunnel which Keeling is sure to let Agno know that he objects to entering, let alone doing so for for any length of time.  The tengu sighs.

"Perhaps it is not such a good, hurrr... idea giving you the tongues for speech..."

Agno lines up where directed and accepts the wand of light.  He holds it in his left hand ready to counter any darkness from those stalker creatures but seems conflicted on holding the wand ready or holding his bow ready.  He fumbles his gear around in his hands then casts light upon his cloak.

[sblock=OOC]I presume you meant the wand when you said lightstick?[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien relaxes the draw on her bow as Larissa is looking to lead the way into the tunnel.

Before they proceed, she pulls out her Ioun Stone and set is to orbit her head as she asks, "Father, how wide is the tunnel?  Do we need to go single file?"

"Any traps we need to know about?  What about the possibility of the enemy finding this escape route?  Is that likely?"

[sblock=Actions]Using Ioun Torch, switch back Cloak to one of Resistance[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


I don't disagree with the OOC suggestions.  But, those should be proposed in character or Tyrien will not know.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 11, 2013)

"Well, it is easiest walking single file unless you like walking on rough rocks.  When the cavern widens, stop.  It will get forty feet wide for a stretch of about sixty feet.  Do not enter there.  If you do without being prepared, more than despair will swallow you.  That is all you need to know until we get there."

"I don't know if they found our way out.  If they did, they may have also found the defenses the hard way.  Not likely they could have bypassed them, so we should be safe up to that point.  Well, if they didn't find the outside entrance.  Well, I don't know.  Seers was a different division.  I worked in bindings and acquisitions."

With a light before and one aft, Relios is fine walking in the shadows between.  

"Well child, if you aren't going to hide under that cloak, may I?  It is most important that at least I get to the interior tower to light the way and drive these creatures out.  Sneaking is the best bet for an old man like me.  This chain shirt hasn't been oiled in years.  Need something to keep its clattering down."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 11, 2013)

Larissa nods at the Father's explanation.  "I will take the lead," she says.  "Tyrien, you take the rear.  The rest of you, stay between us and stay alert."  Her gray cloak has muffled her armor, but has not diminished her confident manner.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 12, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien stops putting the elven cloak away in her haversack and hands it over to the old man, "Sure, if it will help.  You sound a bit creaking.  I just thought that was your old bones, not your rusty armor. Hee, hee."

"Okay, Larissa.  I will cover the rear and our back trail.  We might as well get started before the wererabbit comes back to decide we are really just walking carrots."

With longbow in hand, Tyrien brings up the rear of the procession, just behind Tonris the funny-haired mage and his little friend.  She whispers, "Does Rex see in the dark?"

[sblock=Actions]Lend cloak to the old priest[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 12, 2013)

Tonris shakes his head no at Tyrien's question.  All along this cavern, the path has been rough and requiring a careful step.  If it has been traveled more than a few times since its creation, you cannot tell.  After a long walk in  relative quiet, Larissa halts the party.  She spreads her arms to  indicate the cavern is widening out and looks back at Relios for  instruction.  He waves her back so the group can huddle and discuss what  is ahead.  

Whispering, "Ah so far, so easy.  Not any more.   Lady Larissa, I need you to maintain your lead. That room is a pit with an  illusion over it.  The bottom is deep and slimy.  What kind, I don't  remember, and I don't want to find out.  To solidify the illusion,  Larissa you must channel your healing energies.  Then walk quickly and  carefully to the the edge near where you can effect and channel again.   Tis safer to do it three times to get across.  Don't want to miss by a  step and fall.  Everyone must move quickly, because the solid nature  bleeds away and lasts only as long as the healing you put in."

Continuing in whispers, "If our enemy is in this cavern, they will be waiting on the other side.  Now is the time to prepare for a fight.  What was that other part...  Ah, of course.  The easy path leads to failure.  Just like life."

[sblock=status]Terrain: Brown: rocky rough walls; smooth gray: normal; rough gray: difficult terrain

5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace 
62/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ light on weapon
33/36 AC 18 Agno ~ wand in one hand, bow in other, light on cloak
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (on Agno's shoulder perch)
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~ 
20/21 AC 18 Rex ~
56/56 AC 23 Tyrien ~ ioun stone
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 13, 2013)

"Lay out your arrows for me," Larissa says quietly to Agno and Tyrien.  "I can enchant four score and ten to deliver powerful radiant energy against our foes.  The spell will last a little less then an hour, but it will suffice for this fight, and perhaps see us to the grotto."

As Agno and Tyrien consider this, Larissa continues.  It is clear as she speaks that she has led troops in combat before.  "We will be vulnerable as we cross the pit," she tells her comrades.  "I will do as Father Relios says, and use the energies of the Host to see our footing to the other side.  But if we encounter resistance at the other end, I will charge, and attempt to engage in hand to hand combat.  Agno, if I do, I leave it to you to maintain the surface of the pit with your energies while Tyrien puts her skills to work.

"Tonris," she continues.  "Can you see well enough in the dark to scout across the chasm?  Your ability to take to the air might be of great value here."

[sblock=ooc]Casting Daybreak's Arrow on Tyrien and Agno's arrows, a total of 50 between them.  Larissa also wants to cast Heroism on herself.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

When Agno realizes that Larissa means to enchant some of his arrows he gets rather excited and spills a bunch onto the ground.  He hastily picks up the excess and puts them back in his quiver motioning to Tyrien.

"Tyrien is the better archer.  Her arrows find the mark more readily than mine; the magics should go mostly to her.  Though I will take a few and with your, hurrr... thanks.  Errr... my thanks.  And I shall be ready with Issolatha's divine power just in case."  The tengu shifts uncomfortably then blurts out more.  "Though I know many secrets of using Issolatha's power I am weak in the using of her _pure_ power."

Keeling twists his head from side to side clearly uneasy with the dim light and the enclosed space.




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 14, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien takes the enchanted arrows back, collecting 40 out of the 50, whispering, "I shoot through them pretty quickly.  I could use all of them up in a minute of fighting."

"I am wondering why the Father cannot use his own divine channeling to help hold the illusion solid as we reach the far side so Larissa can focus on facing the enemy as we close in the expected location of their ambush.  Surely he can hand that will we do the fighting."

She signals she is ready to cross the chamber ahead with two of the newly enchanted arrows already nocked in her bow. 


[sblock=Actions]Get 40 Arrows enchanted[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 14, 2013)

"Because little girl, I have to reserve my channeling for lighting the Light of Helerion at the end of the battle. A child of the Whisperer is not going to be able to light one of our holy artifacts, nor a champion of the Sword Saints.  I must have the energy stored and ready for then.  I cannot use what I have now."

"Agno, give me back the wand of Daylight.  I don't think you want to shoot it with your bow by mistake.  Now, are we ready?"
[sblock=Status]
62/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ Light on weapon ~  Heroism
56/56 AC 23 Tyrien ~ Ioun stone ~ 40 enchanted arrows
33/36 AC 18 Agno ~ Light on cloak ~ 10 enchanted arrows
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~ 
20/21 AC 18 Rex ~
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 14, 2013)

"Wait," objects Larissa.  "Tonris can gather us intelligence.  And we may be able to make use of the illusion.  You said the pit was deep.  Tonris could fly under the illusion, above the bottom of the pit.  He makes his way to the end of the room undetected.  If he cannot see through the illusion, he must surface briefly, but he need not make a target of himself.  If he needs light, Tyrien can fire an arrow with a light spell on it across the room -- Our master archer could surely do such a thing.  Then he returns to us, and can warn us of danger.  And if there is danger, he can shadow us under the surface of the illusion and surprise our enemies when they seek to ambush us."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno giggles with a high pitched sound, quite odd coming from his avian throat, at Relios' joke.  At least Agno _thinks_ it is a joke.  The tengu does seem relieved to be rid of the responsibility of carrying the wand and back to holding his bow ready.

"I am, hurrr... ready to proceed," says Agno.




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 15, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien shrugs as the crotchety old fart changes his tune again, only helping by using and carrying the wand they had to cajole him into letting them buy.  She mutters to the Tengu after the old priest issues orders to hand over the wand while making fun of his archery.

"Hmmm, first he declared we would not need the wand and we know that was a mistake. He declared that he would take care of needing to deal with the darkness and poisons and such, but now Larissa has to use her channeling energies. I think something smells.  Not just the stink of old moldy people either.  It is worth watching, anyway."

At the plan, the archeress agrees, "Sure, I can shoot a lighted arrow for the aerial scouting by Tonris."

"However, would it not make more sense to draw the enemy to us if they are waiting right now?  Then they fall through the illusion and into the pit."


[sblock=Actions]Waiting on Tonris[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 17, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno's eyes are wide and gleam in the semi-darkness as he considers Tyrien's suspicions.

"If you do not trust the father I shall endeavor to keep him under observation."  He pauses and cocks his head to one side as he considers that in relation to some other issue he has thought of.  "In that case, is it wise for the father to carry our wand?  Hurrr, I shall be near him, just in case."




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
10 arrows w/
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 17, 2013)

"If they are waiting, it means they discovered the tunnel and the illusion -- Possibly to their sorrow," Larissa points out.  "If they pit stymied them, they were unlikely to find the exit.  So the natural place to post guards is at the edge of the illusion."


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 18, 2013)

"Don't trust me?  Don't trust me?!?  I am the one showing you how to break into *MY* citadel.  I am the one telling you how to get past the deadly trap.  And you whine you don't trust me behind my back while I am standing right in front of you? Sheesh!  Shut up, do exactly, I said exactly as I said and go kill the dark critters.  I did hire you to do exactly that, didn't I?"

"At least Lady Larissa is not a fool.  Of course I expect are enemy is on the other side of the pit.  I even told you so. Tricking them into falling in won't work if they already know its there.   So, get ready to shoot and slice them up."

"Ready yet?  Lady Larissa, have at it."
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 18, 2013)

"Father, stay your anger and your haste," cautions Larissa, looking both to him and her companions.  "As all of us should mind our own distrust.  We cannot let our own fears do the work of the Dark Ones for them."

She frowns, thinking again of the possibility of scouting, but decides it wiser not to leave more time for tongues to wag.  "Let us proceed, single file, in the same order we have taken so far."

The swordmaiden leads the group down the hall, testing her footing carefully as she goes until she finds the very edge of the pit with the toe of her boot.  "Lady Kamara, share your strength with me," she murmurs, channeling the energies into their surroundings.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 18, 2013)

Larissa's eyes tell her nothing has changed after summoning Kamara's strength, but her toes tell her different.  Where there was a drop off, now it is solid.  The light of her weapon only shines part way across the cavern.  Tyrien's elven eyes are able to use the dim light to see to the far side.  Yes, indeed there are two short creatures in ragged clothes.  These look like the same ones she had fought in, well under, a desert town a while ago.  

With a group coming at them, one of the creatures invokes and uses their standard defense against the surface dwellers.  What Tyrien saw at the other side falls into darkness, even for her eyes.

[sblock=combat]
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ channeled  channel (3d6=12)
33/36 AC 18 Agno ~ bow ready ~ 10 daybreak arrows
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~ 
20/21 AC 18 Rex ~
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand
56/56 AC 23 Tyrien ~ bow ready ~ 40 daybreak arrows Kn Local (1d20+5=19) Dark Creepers burst into light and use poison

19/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper A ~ cast Darkness
19/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper B
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 18, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno nocks one of his daybreak arrows and holds his bow ready for the moment that he can see a target.

"I wish Iago were here," mutters the tengu.  _He_ would light up those, hurrr... stalkers."

Agno advances with the others as they move forward.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Standard: Ready action to fire at stalker when it becomes visible.[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
10 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Larissa murmurs a prayer to the Host, and then proceeds out across the floor.  She checks her footing carefully, wanting to find the furthest edge of the effect before drawing upon the Saints' power again.

[sblock=ooc]If I understood Reinos correctly, the channeling should make about 30' of the surface solid, correct?  For Larissa, that makes it a double move to reach the edge, meaning she must channel again at the top of the next round, followed by a Move, then a Move and then channel again.
[/sblock]





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +0
AC: 22 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 63 Current: 63
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +6 (currently wearing Cloak of Elvenkind, not Protection)
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)       Level 01 (4+1)         Level 02 (3+1)        Level 03 (1+1)
* Detect Magic    * Bless                       * Bull's Strength     CAST:* Daybreak Arrow
* Read Magic      * Protection from Evil * Bull's Strength     CAST: * D:  Heroism
* Light                  * Detect Evil               * Grace                
* Guidance         * Remove Fear          * D:  Bless Weapon    
                          * D:  Shield of Faith



Channeling at current level: Channel 3d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 19, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






With the front ranks advancing into the chamber, Tyrien hisses at the crotchety old man, "Your fee has now doubled, or you can liberate your citadel on your own.  We will finish this discussion later, you old fart."

With a daybreak arrow nocked, she moves past Larissa to send it towards the last known position of the creatures.

"Be careful of these things.  Obviously they use the cover of magical darkness... again. And, they like poison as well."

[sblock=Actions]Activate Arcane Strike
Move to D5
Ranged Attack on CreeperA: Daybreak Arrow  (DA/AS/Miss on 51-100) (1d20+13=17,  1d8+11=16,  1d100=13)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Sorry, with DC busy I was expecting to have some RPing while we waited.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 19, 2013)

After making the illusion solid, Larissa moves forward gingerly, looking for the new edge.  Agno follows in lock step, waiting for a target that he can see.  Having seen briefly where is quarry is, Tyrien moves up for a cleaner shot, then fires.  The arrow, sticking firmly in the chest of the creeper lights up the other side of the cavern.  The exit and and two creepers guarding it are now visible.

[sblock=ooc]Larissa: Short answer, basically yes.  But, channel move.  move channel.  move move. channel finish line should do it.

Timing corrections: The party decides to go with the old fart's plan.  Everyone moves up slowly until Larissa finds the edge.  Larissa takes a deep breath and triggers combat.  All of the rough grey is difficult terrain.  The smooth light grey is normal terrain, but the old fart warned you "The easy path leads to failure".
Larissa channels (std) and move (15 forward)
creeper A's Darkness goes off
Agno moves 15 forward and readies
Tyrien moves 15 forward and shoots, hits and lights up other side, negating darkness momentarily.
targets available for Agno now for ready to go off
rest still have first round to act

I have been checking on DC.  He is at least logging in and posting in other games, so I am proceeding.  If he doesn't post actions, I will pick something relatively useful for him as a default and continue on.
[/sblock][sblock=Combat]Still Round 1
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ channeled  channel (3d6=12) and moved 15'
33/36 AC 18 Agno ~ bow ready ~ 10 daybreak arrows, moved 15' readied
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~ 
20/21 AC 18 Rex ~
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand
56/56 AC 23Tyrien ~ bow ready ~ 40 daybreak arrows Kn Local (1d20+5=19) Dark Creepers burst into light and use poison. moved 15, shot and hit

19/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper A ~ cast Darkness
19/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper B
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 20, 2013)

Rex starts jabbering "COOOO COOO COOO GREEE GRRR" it is an incomprehensible series of noises to anyone other than Tonris who realizes Rex is saying 'Master, why do we have to put up with this silly human who is leading us into a trap.' Tonris for his part simply laughs at his comrade in arms. In the mean time, both Rex and Tonris move into a better position from which to assault the stupid Darkstalkers. Rex moving up closer to Larissa, while Tonris flies into the darkness between the Darkstalkers and the party.

[sblock=OOC]Tonris Standard Action: Activate the Flight Hex
Tonris Move Action: Fly to -A11

Rex Free Action: Speak with Master
Rex Move Action: Move to E6

Apologies for my inactivity. I had been taking a college course that was stressing me out way too much and asking way too much from me. I just caught up with my games on all my forums after having dropped out of the college course due to stress reasons, and should now be more than capable of keeping up... hopefully.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 42 Current // 42 Total
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5
*Special Resistances:* a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +10 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +6
*Movement**Base Land Speed:* 30 feet // *Flying Speed:* 60 feet

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +5 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +2 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (39 Charges remaining), Wand of Neutralize Poison (5 charges remaining), Wand of Daylight (8 charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(0 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.
*Slumber:* causes the target to fall asleep as per the sleep spell. Range 30 feet. The target is granted a will save to negate the effect. If the save fails the target falls asleep for a number of rounds equal to Tonris’ level. This hex can affect a target of any hit dice level. The target will not wake due to noise or light, but it can be roused by a comrade. This hex ends immediately if the target takes damage. Due to Accursed Hex the target can be targeted again if it succeeds on its save the first time. Otherwise it cannot be targeted again with this hex for a full day.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy; Enthrall; not set
*Third Level Spells (DC - 17):* Summon Monster III; Spit Venom; not set[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 14 / 21 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 6d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 20, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

As soon as the stalker comes into view Agno releases his arrow.  Too soon as it turns out.  The arrow flies wide clattering off the stone wall of the cavern.

"Pah!  One would think the secrets of archery escape me, with a shot like that!"

The tengu shakes his head and considers how else he might assist in the battle beyond his archery.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Readied Action: Ranged attack: 1d20+6=10, 1d6+2=5.
Pretty sure that misses.[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
10 arrows w/daybreak x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 20, 2013)

As the witch flies towards one edge of the room, a burst of energy floods the center of the room, punching a hole through the illusion to show the dark pit below.  
Relios moves to the original edge of the room and shouts, "Damn fool!  I told you not to take the easy way!"

Muttering to himself, "If Helerion sees me through this I swear I chastise Georgio for bringing me such fools."

Agno lets loose his arrow, but it skitters off the rock wall instead of hitting its target. 

Blinded by the bright light, both of the creepers retreat into their end of the cavern.  One bounces off the back wall instead of making a turn, while the other trips before getting to the bend in the cavern.

[sblock=Combat]Round 2
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~  Spellcraft (1d20+7=13) to ID burst missed
33/36 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, 
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~  Spellcraft (1d20+13=20) to ID burst missed
20/21 AC 18Rex ~ 
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand,
56/56 AC 23Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 39 daybreak arrows 
,,3/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper A ~ light blindness, retreated
19/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper B ~ light blindness, retreated, tripped (blue) prone
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 20, 2013)

"Keep firing!"  Larissa urges.  "Don't let them get oriented!  If they warn the others, our mission will fail."

Larissa calls on the host again, channeling energy through herself.  But she looks uncertainly at the hole before her and tests it with her foot before proceeding.

[sblock=ooc] Std:  Channel energy.  If it counts as a free action, she'll try her footing on the big, void space.  Assuming that she finds it not solid, she will make her way around the rim as far as her footing extends.  Would that be G8?
[/sblock]





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +0
AC: 22 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 63 Current: 63
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +6 (currently wearing Cloak of Elvenkind, not Protection)
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)       Level 01 (4+1)         Level 02 (3+1)        Level 03 (1+1)
* Detect Magic    * Bless                       * Bull's Strength     CAST:* Daybreak Arrow
* Read Magic      * Protection from Evil * Bull's Strength     CAST: * D:  Heroism
* Light                  * Detect Evil               * Grace                
* Guidance         * Remove Fear          * D:  Bless Weapon    
                          * D:  Shield of Faith



Channeling at current level: Channel 3d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 20, 2013)

[sblock=Larissa]The hole didn't heal.  It is as if that part of the illusion was ripped away and destroyed. Moving south over difficult terrain gets you E6 F6 G7.  At the edge of your light spell where it starts to dim, you see that the ledge of illusionary rock is going to be less than a foot wide. (needing an acrobatics roll)
From your angle, you see a third individual in exit corridor.  This one is taller than the two and looks quite similar to the stalkers you fought in the woods.
[/sblock]Larissa brings forth the warmth of Lady Kamara again, but that does not heal the gaping hole in the center of the room.  Testing a step, the hold feels real and would lead to a long fall.   So instead, she changes course, where her footing is solid as she moves south around the pit.

Knowing he has to start proceeding, for the solidity of the bridge won't last long, Relios taps the ground before him at each step with his mace, as he crosses the smooth area.   "Too narrow that way!"
[sblock=Combat]Round 2
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~  Spellcraft (1d20+7=13) to ID burst missed, channel (3d6=9) moved 15' to G7
33/36 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, 
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~  Spellcraft (1d20+13=20) to ID burst missed
20/21 AC 18Rex ~ 
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand, carefully slow double move
56/56 AC 23Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 39 daybreak arrows 
,,3/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper A ~ light blindness, retreated
19/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper B ~ light blindness, retreated, tripped (blue) prone
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 20, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I is confused, are we allowed to take actions again?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 20, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Yes.  In general, if your name is in color in the Combat block, you can take an action.  If it is greyed out, you have already used your actions for this round. Post 252 moved from round one to round two.  The bad guys were blinded by the light and retreated blindly.  So, the party is up again.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 21, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Okay, next question, are we allowed to roll our own spellcraft checks to see if we identify the magic effect or whatever it was that was shot through the illusion. Or are you going to force us to keep the roll that you rolled for us?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 21, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]We are going to keep the rolls that I made.
a) Spellcraft to identify a spell as its being cast is a one shot without retry.
b) It is the same die roller whether you clicked the button or I did.
c) Turn around time is why I am making the rolls when it seems appropriate for Knowledge skills and gather information/sense motive/spellcraft.  If I don't, and let you roll, it comes out as:
A) situation happens,
1-12 hours
B) you roll one die to get pertinent information, if you think to make the roll instead of just going ahead and acting
1-12 hours
C) I respond with the info
1-12 hours 
D) You react to the info and make your post.
My method shaves 2-24 hours off of the game time.  I am attempting to do these on the "you are entitled to an automatic (no action) check" skills. And, Yes, I make more rolls than I show.  If you miss a Perception or Sense Motive check, and the situation is not obvious, I will not post the check as it is a clue to "stop, turn around and try that again."  Those are "behind the GM screen" rolls.

Now, if you think there is a skill check I missed, by all means roll it and I will squeeze in the data you glean when I can.  As it was, Tonris automatically failed the DC 30 to spot the trigger of upper part of the trap in the dim light that he had.

For this particular situation, Tonris *could* cast detect magic and study the residual auras for three rounds to find out what that spell was.  That is not the best use of his resources in combat though.   Spellcraft is easy for Tonris, as it is one of his specialties, and yet, this was a 'What the he77 was that!?' moment for him.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

"It would have been good to know what, hurrr... constitutes the easy way _beforehand_," mutters Agno.

The tengu shakes his head again in what seems to be resignation and begins muttering prayers to Issolatha.  His eyes gleam momentarily and then he moves quickly and unimpeded across the rocky ground until he comes to an abrupt halt, presumably at the edge of the solid ground.  He calls on Issolatha's power and it rolls outward from the tengu to solidify the illusion.

"Come, friends!  Larissa!  This way.  Let me bring the ground beneath your, hurrr... feet!  I can with greater ease, perform this task for your increasing speed!"

Agno continues jabbering on about how he has an easier time of traveling over inconstant ground so he will solidify the illusion so his companions can move more quickly over the trap to catch the stalkers.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Free: activate Agile Feet (ignores difficult terrain for one round)
Move: to -B9 or as far as he can get before needing a channel energy
Standard: channel energy to the environment to solidify the illusion

Ok.  The idea is that Agno will use his channel energy, agile feet, and greater move to move quickly, keep the floor solid, and allow his companions to make double moves in order to cross the trap more quickly.[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
10 arrows w/daybreak x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 3/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 21, 2013)

"I didn't know it would do that!  I followed the ancient scriptures.  They got _*me*_ out."  Relios is getting flustered.
[sblock=Combat] Still Round 2
Made it to -B8 is solid, -B9 half of the square is missing.

63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~  Spellcraft (1d20+7=13) to ID burst missed, channel (3d6=9) moved 15' to G7
33/36 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, moved quickly to -B8, channeled  
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~  Spellcraft (1d20+13=20) to ID burst missed
20/21 AC 18Rex ~ 
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand, carefully slow double move
56/56 AC 23Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 39 daybreak arrows 
,,3/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper A ~ light blindness, retreated
19/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper B ~ light blindness, retreated, tripped (blue) prone[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*







Tyrien nocks and draws another arcane energy infused arrow, releasing it to fly at the wounded creature that bounced off the wall in an attempt to finish him off with another daybreak arrow.

Then she moves after the Tengu as she comments snarkily, "Ill prepared and uninformed strikes again. Good thing we are getting paid double for this."

[sblock=Actions]Activate Arcane Strike
Ranged Attack on Creeper A: Daybreak Arrow (AS) (1d20+15=25,  1d8+7=13) - She should still see him, I think.  Otherwise Creeper B.
Move to A6 or as far as she can towards it.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (38/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 21, 2013)

Now with two arrows in him, the first creeper falls.

"Bursts of ...  Screw that! I am not reciting the mantra in front of the enemy.  Kill them and then we'll solve this."

OOC: Waiting on Tonris' and Rex's actions to finish out the round.
[sblock=Combat]
Still Round 2  (Keeling could still act too. )
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~  Spellcraft (1d20+7=13) to ID burst missed, channel (3d6=9) moved 15' to G7
33/36 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, moved quickly to -B8, channeled  
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~  Spellcraft (1d20+13=20) to ID burst missed
20/21 AC 18 Rex ~ 
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand, carefully slow double move
56/56 AC 23Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 38 daybreak arrows, shot and moved 
*-10*/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper A ~ bleeding out
19/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper B ~ light blindness, retreated, tripped (blue) prone[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 22, 2013)

Rex begins moving cautiously over towards Keeling and Agno. Meanwhile Tonris swoops closer towards the edge of the darkness where he begins chanting in a weird arcane language that is unknown to most of the world. "Kuš, maz bērnu, nav teikt vārdu, Tētis ir gonna nopirkt jums Mockingbird. Un, ja tas Mockingbird ne dziedāt, Tētis ir gonna nopirkt jums dimanta gredzenu. Un, ja tas dimanta gredzens griežas misiņš, Tētis ir gonna nopirkt jums spogulis. Un, ja tas spogulis kļūst izputējis, Papa ir gonna nopirkt jums āzis, Un, ja tas āzis neievelk, Tētis ir gonna nopirkt jums grozam un vērša mugurā. Un, ja tas grozā un bullis apgāzties, Tētis ir gonna nopirkt jums suns nosaukts Rover. Un, ja tas suns nosaukts Rover nav ries, Papa ir gonna nopirkt jums zirgu un ratiņi. Un, ja tas zirgs un ratiņi nokrist, Nu jūs joprojām saldākā bērnam pilsētā" the droning sound of this arcane noise is enough to put anyone to sleep, but the intended target is the dark creeper who is only thirty feet away from Tonris now.

[sblock=Actions]Tonris Move Action: Go to C14
Standard Action: Activate Slumber Hex targeting Dark Creeper B (must succeed on a DC 16 Will Save or fall into a magical slumber for 6 rounds or until it takes damage or is roused by a comrade. If the target succeeds on it's will save Tonris can attempt to cast the hex on the creature a second time due to the Accursed Hex feat).

Rex Move Action: Go to -A7[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 42 Current // 42 Total
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5
*Special Resistances:* a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +10 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +6
*Movement**Base Land Speed:* 30 feet // *Flying Speed:* 60 feet

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +5 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +2 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (39 Charges remaining), Wand of Neutralize Poison (5 charges remaining), Wand of Daylight (8 charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(0 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.
*Slumber:* causes the target to fall asleep as per the sleep spell. Range 30 feet. The target is granted a will save to negate the effect. If the save fails the target falls asleep for a number of rounds equal to Tonris’ level. This hex can affect a target of any hit dice level. The target will not wake due to noise or light, but it can be roused by a comrade. This hex ends immediately if the target takes damage. Due to Accursed Hex the target can be targeted again if it succeeds on its save the first time. Otherwise it cannot be targeted again with this hex for a full day.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy; Enthrall; not set
*Third Level Spells (DC - 17):* Summon Monster III; Spit Venom; not set[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 14 / 21 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 6d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 23, 2013)

The creeper who was already on the ground, finding the rocks comfortable enough, starts snoring.  The third occupant of the exit does his best to turn things to his advantage.  Darkness pours out of the exit, engulfing the flying witch.[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
"Two can play at that game!  Illuminus Novae!"  While not reaching back into the depths of the exit, the daylight spell at least makes sure the witch is not flying blind.[sblock=Agno]The ground before you (-B9) is squishy and not safe.  Agno's channel (1d6=1) It seems to only have solidified for half a round. (maybe you rolling next time will turn out better.  )[/sblock][sblock=Combat]Start of Round 3 
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~  
33/36 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, 
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~
20/21 AC 18 Rex ~ 
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand, used wand, moved 15' 
56/56 AC 23 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 38 daybreak arrows,
*-11*/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper A ~ bleeding out stabilize (1d20+2=13) vs DC 20 failed
19/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper B ~ Will (1d20+1=13) failed, snoring 6 rds
39/39 AC 18 ~ Dark Stalker ~ cast deeper darkness and something else
[/sblock][sblock=second map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Larissa curses her mistake and immediately backtracks, sword still in-hand.

[sblock=ooc]double move to: -A6[/sblock]





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +0
AC: 22 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 63 Current: 63
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +6 (currently wearing Cloak of Elvenkind, not Protection)
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)       Level 01 (4+1)         Level 02 (3+1)        Level 03 (1+1)
* Detect Magic    * Bless                       * Bull's Strength     CAST:* Daybreak Arrow
* Read Magic      * Protection from Evil * Bull's Strength     CAST: * D:  Heroism
* Light                  * Detect Evil               * Grace                
* Guidance         * Remove Fear          * D:  Bless Weapon    
                          * D:  Shield of Faith



Channeling at current level: Channel 3d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 24, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Larissa is a slowpoke at 20' move, unless I missed something, so a double move puts her at C6.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 24, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno begins to take a step forward but his foot pushes through the illusion only half-supported by the fading reality brought into being by his divine energy.  He stumbles back a step causing Keeling to lose his balance and flap his wings in Agno's face.  Sputtering Agno looks worriedly at the illusion.

"Hurrr!  It didn't work!  It is not solid enough to support my weight.  What do I do?"

The tengu doesn't voice the fear that his faith isn't strong enough to grant the group passage across the trap but it is clear in his tone.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]  Well, that was a waste.[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
10 arrows w/daybreak x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 3/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 24, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Now I'm confused.  A double move w/20' move means 40' total.  Are the squares on the map 5', or 10'?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien moves up beside Agno and remarks ruefully, "We are doing just fine. Really good.  Experts in all that we do."

"Masters of... Yeah, we are not doing that great at getting through quickly."

She fires another daybreak arrow into the darkness to help Tonris.

[sblock=Actions]Move to -A8, assuming she can step there
Shoot arrow at D21 to light up the way ahead: Arrow (1d20+15=22)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (37/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 24, 2013)

Tyrien's arrow show that the one conscious opponent is attempting to leave, but has as hard as time as you moving through the rough rubble of this cavern.
[sblock=confused]The other half slowing you down is the difficult terrain.  The rough gray is difficult terrain. Smooth white (easy path) is normal.  Black pit is express route to the afterlife![/sblock][sblock=Combat]Start of Round 3 
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~  double moved
33/36 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, Pondering...
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~
20/21 AC 18 Rex ~ 
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand, used wand, moved 15' 
56/56 AC 23Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 38 daybreak arrows, moved and shot
*-11*/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper A ~ bleeding out stabilize (1d20+2=13) vs DC 20 failed
19/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper B ~ Will (1d20+1=13) failed, snoring 6 rds
39/39 AC 18 ~ Dark Stalker ~ cast deeper darkness and something else[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 25, 2013)

Tonris swoops closer to the sole remaining conscious dark creeper and proceeds to use his chant from before to try to put it to sleep as well. "Kuš, maz bērnu, nav teikt vārdu, Tētis ir gonna nopirkt jums Mockingbird. Un, ja tas Mockingbird ne dziedāt, Tētis ir gonna nopirkt jums dimanta gredzenu. Un, ja tas dimanta gredzens griežas misiņš, Tētis ir gonna nopirkt jums spogulis. Un, ja tas spogulis kļūst izputējis, Papa ir gonna nopirkt jums āzis, Un, ja tas āzis neievelk, Tētis ir gonna nopirkt jums grozam un vērša mugurā. Un, ja tas grozā un bullis apgāzties, Tētis ir gonna nopirkt jums suns nosaukts Rover. Un, ja tas suns nosaukts Rover nav ries, Papa ir gonna nopirkt jums zirgu un ratiņi. Un, ja tas zirgs un ratiņi nokrist, Nu jūs joprojām saldākā bērnam pilsētā" he chants in a droning tone.

[sblock=Actions]Move to C17
Activate the slumber Hex again this time on the Dark Stalker. Same rules as before apply this time. DC 16 Will save to negate or the creature falls asleep for 6 rounds.

Delaying Rex until after Agno channels.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 42 Current // 42 Total
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5
*Special Resistances:* a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +10 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +6
*Movement**Base Land Speed:* 30 feet // *Flying Speed:* 60 feet

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +5 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +2 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (39 Charges remaining), Wand of Neutralize Poison (5 charges remaining), Wand of Daylight (8 charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(0 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.
*Slumber:* causes the target to fall asleep as per the sleep spell. Range 30 feet. The target is granted a will save to negate the effect. If the save fails the target falls asleep for a number of rounds equal to Tonris’ level. This hex can affect a target of any hit dice level. The target will not wake due to noise or light, but it can be roused by a comrade. This hex ends immediately if the target takes damage. Due to Accursed Hex the target can be targeted again if it succeeds on its save the first time. Otherwise it cannot be targeted again with this hex for a full day.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy; Enthrall; not set
*Third Level Spells (DC - 17):* Summon Monster III; Spit Venom; not set[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 14 / 21 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 6d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 25, 2013)

The fleeing stalker feints and slumps to the ground.  All the enemies that the witch can see are unconscious at the moment and not posing a threat.

[sblock=Combat]Agno has a chance to act now or delay until next round...
Still Round 3 
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~  double moved
33/36 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, Pondering...
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~ move and another sleep hex
20/21 AC 18 Rex ~ delay
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand, used wand, moved 15' 
56/56 AC 23Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 38 daybreak arrows, moved and shot
*-11*/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper A ~ bleeding out stabilize (1d20+2=13) vs DC 20 failed
19/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper B ~ snoring 5 rds
39/39 AC 18 ~ Dark Stalker ~ cast deeper darkness and something else, Will save (1d20+2=11) failed, snoring 6 rounds[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 25, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Steeling himself Agno lets Issolatha's divine power flood the area while Keeling maintains his perch.

"Solidify the ground beneath my feet, Goddess!"

He plunges forward trying to move as far as possible but looks back encouragingly to his companions.

"Hurry, friends!"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Standard: Channel (1d6) I'd rather not know with certainty; please make the roll for me.
Free: activate Agile Feet
Move: to A15 or as far as possible.[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
10 arrows w/daybreak x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 5/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 25, 2013)

Agno steps forward gingerly, then races across the newly solid stone until he finds a new edge.

Unconscious, the opposition puts up no resistance to your advances.

Relios follows Agno's beckoning, staying close to, but never touching the outer wall as he moves.

[sblock=Combat]Start Round 4 
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ 
33/36 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, 
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~ 
20/21 AC 18 Rex ~ 
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand, double moved
56/56 AC 23 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 38 daybreak arrows, 
*-12*/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper A ~ bleeding out stabilize? (1d20+2=4) vs DC 21 failed
19/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper B ~ snoring 5 rounds
39/39 AC 18 ~ Dark Stalker ~ snoring 6 rounds
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 25, 2013)

Tonris calls out to the others in a voice loud enough to carry to them, but not so loud as to rouse the sleeping dark creepers "We are no longer in any immediate danger of being discovered. The Dark Folk in this cavern are either unconscious or sound asleep. The sleeping ones will not wake unless violently roused." He then takes the time to look for solid footing that isn't an illusion, preferably in the general vicinity (but not on top of) the sleeping and unconscious dark stalkers, rationalizing that an unconscious individual cannot logically believe in an illusion sufficiently for said illusion to support their weight. 

Rex meanwhile follows Agno along the path that he has created.

[sblock=Actions]Tonris Free Action: Speak back to the others
Tonris Move Action: Move to C21

Rex Move Action: Move to -B13[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 42 Current // 42 Total
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5
*Special Resistances:* a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +10 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +6
*Movement**Base Land Speed:* 30 feet // *Flying Speed:* 60 feet

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +5 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +2 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (39 Charges remaining), Wand of Neutralize Poison (5 charges remaining), Wand of Daylight (8 charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(1 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.
*Slumber:* causes the target to fall asleep as per the sleep spell. Range 30 feet. The target is granted a will save to negate the effect. If the save fails the target falls asleep for a number of rounds equal to Tonris’ level. This hex can affect a target of any hit dice level. The target will not wake due to noise or light, but it can be roused by a comrade. This hex ends immediately if the target takes damage. Due to Accursed Hex the target can be targeted again if it succeeds on its save the first time. Otherwise it cannot be targeted again with this hex for a full day.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy; Enthrall; not set
*Third Level Spells (DC - 17):* Summon Monster III; Spit Venom; not set[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 14 / 21 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 6d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 25, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien moves up beside Agno again and smiles wickedly, "You don't say, Tonris.  Well I will be happy to put an arrow into the darkfolk's eyes again."

"But, I say we gently toss them into the pit after taking their valuables. Easier to do, particularly if that one over there is going to explode again."

[sblock=Actions]Move to A14, assuming she can step there and it is safe
Otherwise stop at -A13[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (37/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 25, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

"Good work, Tonris!  And I, hurrr... agree, Tyrien."  Agno peers downward into the pit.  "As long as it is deep enough."

Turning his attention back to the solid floor and illusion Agno again channels Issolatha's power to extend the solidity of the illusion, hopefully for the last time.  Again he uses his god-granted agility to traverse the difficult terrain to move quickly to permanently solid ground.

"Hurry, friends, I do not know how long this floor will last."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Standard: Channel (1d6) again, please make the roll for me.
Free: activate Agile Feet
Move: to C21[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
10 arrows w/daybreak x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 25, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> "Good work, Tonris!  And I, hurrr... agree, Cythera."  Agno peers downward into the pit.  "As long as it is deep enough."




"Who's Cythera?" Tonris asks with a weird look on his face.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 25, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Oops.  Wrong perrinmiller character.  Hey!  I'm in three games with PM!  I'm allowed to get mixed up once in a while. [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 25, 2013)

Larissa continues to run forward, her mail clanking despite the cloak as she tries to catch up to the others.

[sblock=ooc]Double move to -A8[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 25, 2013)

Even as Tyrien and is planning your looting and executions, Tonris and  the exit are plunged into darkness  again.[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]  Agno channels the strength of his goddess again and dances his way  lightly to the exit.  The arrows he is carrying is able to break the  darkness. Looking past the bend, no more dark ones seem to be approaching currently.

"Hurry Lady!   The strength of stone bleeds away quickly.  The scriptures are clear.  Hurry!"  With a hop step over the smooth spot at the end, Relios makes it to the safety of the other side.  "This side is failing."
[sblock=Tyrien]Your footing is solid.  The next step is spongy.[/sblock][sblock=Combat]Start Round 5
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ 
33/36 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, 
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~ 
20/21 AC 18 Rex ~ 
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand, double moved to safety
56/56 AC 23 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 38 daybreak arrows, 
*-13*/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper A ~ bleeding outstabilize? (1d20+2=4) vs DC 22 failed
19/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper B ~ snoring 4 rounds
39/39 AC 18 ~ Dark Stalker ~ snoring 5 rounds
[/sblock][sblock=map2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 25, 2013)

[Sblock=OOC]I provided two different Coordinates, A14 or -A13, neither of which is where the map has Tyrien.  I wanted to take advantage of the light colored terrain and not be stuck in the slower difficult terrain any longer than necessary.  Is there a reason she is in -B14 instead? If that gets her out of the danger area faster, I do not have a problem with it.[/Sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 25, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]A14 had less than 30%, so was unsafe, requiring a reflex save.  I had went max forward on safe ground by mistake.  Map fixed with you at -A13.
A14 is part solid and part spongy, but better that a thin sliver the previous round.
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 26, 2013)

Larissa meets Father Reinos' eyes across the cavern, but does not pause.  She moves forward, but stops, calling down the strength of the host once more.

[sblock=ooc]Move to -B11, Std:  Channel

Channel Check (3d6=11)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 26, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






"Hurry it up Larissa!" The half-elven lass calls over her shoulder.

Tyrien nocks another daybreak arrow and moves after Agno, "Start stripping the dark folk that might explode then for some decent gear.  I think that creeper thing can just be killed by bashing its head in.  The other one did not explode... yet."

[sblock=Actions]Move to D21 if possible, otherwise D19[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (37/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 26, 2013)

With Larissa shoring up the spongy ground, Tyrien speeds to safety.
[sblock=Combat]
Middle of Round 5
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ move and channel
33/36 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, 
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~ 
20/21 AC 18 Rex ~ 
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand, double moved to safety
56/56 AC 23Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 38 daybreak arrows, double move to safety
*-13*/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper A ~ bleeding out stabilize? (1d20+2=4) vs DC 22 failed
19/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper B ~ snoring 4 rounds
39/39 AC 18 ~ Dark Stalker ~ snoring 5 rounds
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 27, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno begins quickly rifling through the dark ones' possessions looking for valuables.

"Keep watch, Keeling, my friend."

The tengu strips whatever he finds from the helpless bodies and sets it on the floor for someone else to examine.




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
10 arrows w/daybreak x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 2, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I am going to delay actions until the others catch up. Tonris will not murder or loot from sleeping and thus helpless enemies. Especially enemies who did not even get an opportunity to attack us in the first place. Tonris is an agent of Vengeance, he is not a murderer or a thief.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 5, 2013)

sssssss.... BOOM! Tyrien's plans of tossing the dying one into the pit did not see fruition before he burst into a blinding pyre of white light.  Standing right in front of it, Tonris takes the brunt of the effect and is blinded by the flash.  

Relios moves to the smaller of the remaining victims.  "Hurry, we need to toss these others in the pit before they wake!"  He races Agno at relieving the dark ones of the last of their possessions.

[sblock=Combat]Start of Round 6
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~
33/36 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, 
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch) 
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~ Fort save (1d20+4=5) fails, Blind!
20/21 AC 18 Rex ~ 
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand,
56/56 AC 23Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 38 daybreak arrows, Fort save (1d20+6=25) saves
*-14*/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper A ~ *Immolated* in white light
19/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper B ~ snoring 3 rounds
39/39 AC 18 ~ Dark Stalker ~ snoring 4 rounds
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 5, 2013)

"GAH!!!" Tonris shouts as the world around him vanishes into a bright white haze and he collapses to his knees unable to do much of anything at the moment.

[sblock=OOC]so totally should have attempted to stabilize the dying one. Anyways, how long does the blindness last? Assuming I am allowed to know.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno squawks in startlement at the flash of light that he barely avoided.  Keeling flaps his wings in his own agitation battering Agno lightly on the head.

"Tonris!  Are you alive?"

Despite the disruption, Agno continues to hurriedly pull gear off the sleeping creature.  Once finished he'll drag the creature over to the edge and leave him on the illusionary ground.




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
10 arrows w/daybreak x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 6, 2013)

Agno starts dragging the stalker across the rough rocks of the cavern floor towards the pit.  Lady Larissa, taking careful steps, moves forward towards the cavern exit almost getting to the assumed safe section.
[sblock=Tonris]You are pretty sure the blindness is short term, counted in rounds, but don't know exactly how long before your sight returns.[/sblock][sblock=Combat]Mid Round 6
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ double move (mfloyd busy at the moment)
33/36 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, loot and drag body
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch) 
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~ Fort save (1d20+4=5) fails, Blind! collapses to knees
20/21 AC 18 Rex ~ 
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand, move and loot smaller body
56/56 AC 23 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 38 daybreak arrows, Fort save (1d20+6=25) saves
*-14*/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper A ~ *Immolated* in white light
19/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper B ~ snoring 3 rounds
39/39 AC 18 ~ Dark Stalker ~ snoring 4 rounds *
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 7, 2013)

"Um... yes... yes I am alive. But... I can't see anything." Tonris explains to those in his group who still had the falculty of sight. Rex thankfully is able to calm his masters nerves by providing an empathic understanding of his immediate surroundings, but that understanding is not a full awareness of the area.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien blinks and considers herself lucky, "Well, these other ones are nasty in death too.  I was considering to just put an arrow into this one's eye and finish him. I guess I better not."

"Well no time for armor. Anyone cast detect magic yet to see if what they have?" 

She starts taking things off the sleeping dark creeper and unfastening things to let them stay behind when they lift the creature up to toss it into the pit.

[sblock=Actions]Full round to begin unfastening cloaks, belts, etc... from bodies[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (37/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 7, 2013)

"I would cast detect magic, but seeing as how my eyes are currently indisposed, I doubt it would do us much good." Tonris said to the less than sympathetic Tyrien.

[sblock=OOC]I so wanted to say "But seeing as how my optic nerves are currently on fire" instead of what I did say. But I figured that knowledge of the optic nerves may not be present in the typical D&D/pathfinder universe.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 7, 2013)

As Relios had already been stripping the creeper, Tyrien's help finishes  that job off so that Tyrien is able to pick up the ugly, naked body.  

Larissa makes it the rest of the way.  "Channel again!  They are stepping back out there again." Larissa obeys Relios' orders and solidifies the bridge from this end.  "Detect magic?  Heh.  They will be awake before that tells us which items are magical."
[sblock=Combat]Start Round 7
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ single move and channel (mfloyd busy at the moment)
33/36 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in one hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, stalker in grip to drag 
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch) 
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~ blindness goes away
20/21 AC 18 Rex ~ 
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in one hand (unwielded), talking
56/56 AC 23 Tyrien ~ 38 daybreak arrows, creeper in arms to carry
*-14*/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper A ~ *Immolated* in white light
19/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper B ~ snoring 2 rounds
39/39 AC 18 ~ Dark Stalker ~ snoring 3 rounds 
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

"Hurrr!  Don't waste it!" interrupts Agno hoping to catch Larissa before she channels.  "We are safely upon solid ground and only need to dump these stalkers over the edge."

Having said as much Agno continues dragging the stalker to the edge then swings the disgusting creature and lets it tumble into the hole.  Keeling tilts his head and stares with wide unblinking eyes at Tonris with what might be liberally called avian pity.  Agno catches a bit of the sentiment and hurries back to Tonris to peer into his eyes and hold up two callused, claw-like fingers.

"How many, hurrr... digits am I presenting?"




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
10 arrows w/daybreak x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 8, 2013)

"For all I can tell you're holding up a thousand digits. But Rex has informed me it is actually just two." Tonris says with exceedingly dry humor.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 9, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Back again.  SK, thanks for NPCing Larissa, her actions fine, will post actions next round.[/ooc]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 9, 2013)

The clothing of the stalker catches on the rough rocky floor, making it difficult to drag the underdark creature to the pit.  But, persevering, Agno gets him to the edge without waking him and rolls him over the edge.  A thud with a slight splash is heard from far below, followed by screams and splashing screeches.  It seems the stalker survived the fall, but something is down there in the darkness with him.

Lugging the smaller creeper, Tyrien is able to get to the edge as well and drop the gnome sized creature into the pit.

While it is still fuzzy, Tonris' sight returns.  Relios calls out, "Where's the rodent!  Witch call your lizard before he drops in with them."  At Tonris' beckoning, the little lizard makes it to safety.

Shortly after Agno and Tyrien make it back to safety, a white flash of light, a final scream and then the boom and flash of a fireball flickers from the pit.  

[sblock=Combat]mid Round 7, 

Taking liberties with Tyrien's action, I went ahead and finished it out, as the opponents had no defense.  The stalker that was being dragged missed two opportunities to wake.  The carried one didn't get a chance.  

63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ single move and channel (mfloyd's back!!)
33/36 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in one hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, dumps stalker over edge of pit 
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch) 
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~talked blindness goes away, calls Rex
20/21 AC 18 Rex ~ finally comes to safety
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in one hand (unwielded), talked
56/56 AC 23 Tyrien ~ 38 daybreak arrows, Dark Creeper B in arms to carry, double move, drop into pit
*-14*/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper A ~ *Immolated* in white light
*-10*/19 AC 16  ~ Dark Creeper B ~ unconscious from fall damage, drowning in ooze
*7*/39 AC 18 ~ Dark Stalker ~ fallen, flailing in pit of OUCH!

returned to safety on round 8, out of combat.
[/sblock][sblock=map round 7]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=GM version]dice indicate HP left at each edge
The ground was taking bleed 2.  Without the last channel in red, D16 was a hole.  The green line was Agno's channel that didn't last long.





[/sblock][sblock=map round 8]All safe





[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 9, 2013)

*OOC:*


No problem from me.  Can we see the injured Dark Stalker? Or was he killed and the 7HP is not accurate any more?


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 9, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Please do not god mod my actions for me. Despite being the DM you have no right to tell me what Tonris or Rex do. Also, Rex was in hot pursuit of Agno at Tonris' explicit orders (having the Speak with Master trait Tonris can give Rex exacting detail in what he is supposed to do). As such Rex was completely safe by the time everyone had made it across and was standing on the ground next to Tonris at the exact moment that Agno asked Tonris how many fingers he was holding up. This is why Rex was able to tell Tonris exactly how many fingers Agno was holding up with no error whatsoever. While I appreciate the god modding when it is appropriate to do so (like if one of us is unable to post for an extended period) doing it while we are actively participating in the thread is slightly annoying.

For reference I have decided that the speak with master trait of Tonris and Rex is done via the empathic link that they have with each other. This is especially true seeing as how Rex does not have the proper vocal cords for verbal speech patterns of any sort.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 9, 2013)

Larissa is breathing heavily but not winded, her intense physical conditioning giving her the stamina to run far greater distances in her armor.  She looks to her companions.  "Well enough done," she tells them.  "But we should press on.  Those arrows in Lady Tyrien's and Master Agno's hands seem our best weapons, but Lady Firecast's power will fade too soon for our safety.  How much further is it to the grotto?" She asks of Father Relios.

[sblock=SK]SK, by my count, Larissa is now out of channel uses, correct?  Just wanted to confirm.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 9, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Tyrien: The stalker was at 7 HP at the end of round seven and fighting and ooze or slime.  Taking 2d6+4 each round, he is dead and blows up in his death throws fireball by round nine, maybe ten.  You didn't want to wait on the edge of a pit that will crumble away soon to watch the fight. 

Tonris: Okay, I will keep that in mind for the future.  But I and the map had you moving Rex along until -B13, then delaying him.  He could see Agno put up two fingers, as Agno only had enough actions to get to the pit and dump the stalker on round 7.  So, Rex could see Agno at the edge of the pit, but not you.  Int 8, but not a common language with the party, he only gets the info you specifically provide him, so "knowing the danger of the disappearing floor" would not have been readily apparent to him.

As to communications, Rex is not an eidolon.  The empathic link gives you fear, hunger, danger, purr, etc. The book is specific with "only general emotions can be shared." The speak with master gives you verbal communications.  He chirps and growls like R2D2, and only Tonris can recognize it.  Tonris has to chirp and growl back to speak to him.  As to communication to the GM, you were putting actions and placements for Rex.  That stopped when he got to -B13, so that is where I thought he was.  So I god mode'd him so as to not kill off your familiar by a misinterpretation between us. 

Larissa: Larissa has used four channels and Agno has used three.  So you each have one left.

Agno leveled.  He got there on time XP during the beginning of the fight.[/sblock] "Whew.  The elder ones were serious when they installed that trap.  It was a lot easier to cross going out.  I would like to investigate more, but Yes Lady, we should conserve our time and get moving.  It is only a couple hundred feet to the keep's wall. There are no more obstacles, except for maybe more of those dark ones."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 10, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno looks around.  Light gleams off his round avian eyes and he twitches as the feathers on the back of his neck bristle and stand on end.

"Hurrr!  I have just felt the breath of the goddess and am filled near to bursting with her secrets!  Let us continue, Master Relios.  Which way?"  He bends down and begins snatching up random bits of the stalker's gear to stow.  Glancing over at Tonris he asks after the witch's health.  "Has your eyesight returned enough to continue?"

[sblock=OOC]Woohoo!  I'll get Agno leveled asap.[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 36 Current: 36
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
10 arrows w/daybreak x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 10, 2013)

"I can see enough to travel I think, though I fear stubbing my toes." Tonris says as he is wearing sandals instead of working boots. "But yes I can see somewhat again, though it is blurry."

[sblock=OOC]I am sorry, but I disagree about the whole Int 8 not being able to interpret the danger of the disappearing floor. Int 8 is approximately the lowest intelligence that a human-like intelligent creature can have. Thus having that level of intelligence means that he could in theory interpret the danger of the disappearing floor. That said, even if he couldn't interpret that danger, Int 8 is enough to interpret "All of Masters friends are running for the far end of the cave. Perhaps I should as well."[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 11, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*







Tyrien ensures the loot they gathered is quickly stowed so they can get moving once again. "Yeah, these arrows are great. Just the thing we needed last time I fought dark folk.  I don't suppose you can buy these with a more permanent spell on them, do you?"

With nothing she can do about helping the funny-haired man see, she leaves that to the healers. She actually thinks it is his own fault for standing around doing nothing when they already experienced exploding dark folk just yesterday.

"Lead on Larissa. The Father can help guide Tonris to protect his feet while we stay ready to fill the dark stalkers or whatever with these nice arrows."

[sblock=Actions]Stowing Loot[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (37/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 11, 2013)

Tyrien gathers up the interesting equipment that was stripped off the dark ones.  Their shortswords were each of fine quality.  The taller stalker's shortsword is ominously black as coal. The supple leather boots the stalker was wearing are also extremely fine.  The creepers otherwise had smelly rags for clothes.  While the stalker's wasn't hideous, his coat and cloak look to be of simple cotton.

Tonris regains his focus on the world.

"Which way?"  He giggles, "Not back that way.  That alcove ends there.  Thee ways minus two, leaves one way to go.  It is this way."  Relios starts leading you south.  He is careful not to step too so far ahead that he is getting out of the light provided by the enchanted arrows.

After a couple hundred feet, he comes to the end of the cavern.  The cavern ends in a solid wall.  Without a word, he turns around and waves you back about fifty feet away.  Kneeling down and whispering, "We are here.  I will unlatch the secret door.  The door swings open towards us.  It is hidden behind a large tapestry, so moving it slowly should not alert who is on the other side. You will have to squeeze against the wall moving slowly to not disturb the tapestry while moving in.  If you have preparations to do, do them now."

[sblock=ooc]DC: Rex's actions were Follow Agno, move to -B13 on rd 4, delay on rd 5, no action on rd 6, no action on 7 so I forced a move.  If I wasn't being nice and moved him for you, he would have been dead at about round 10.  You asked that I not GMgod your characters again.  I said Okay.  So, I won't "be nice" again per your request.   Lesson: Post specific actions for him.  Don't assume your assumptions are the same as my assumptions.  Yes, he has the intelligence of a dumb human.  But, he does not have the language to understand Relios' instructions.  So, since you didn't have a conversation that explained the floor was an illusion with Rex, he would see the world as cavern floor, then a hole in the center.  Exactly the same way a dumb human that did not know the illusion existed would.

Treasure: 3 short swords, 1 pair of boots.  Detect magic not used yet as you are hurrying.  After Relios' new instructions, you can take the time to identify these items.  You have about 45 minutes left on the Daybreak Arrows.[/sblock][sblock=status]63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ 
43/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in one hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows 
21/21 AC 17 Keeling ~ (shoulder perch) 
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~
21/21 AC 18 Rex ~
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand 
56/56 AC 23 Tyrien ~ 38 daybreak arrows
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 12, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






With some time allowed for decent preparations, Tyrien holds out the short sword and the boots. "Well, now that we are feeling better, I can see Tonris is no longer blinding stumbling about. Maybe someone can check for magical properties, yeah?"

Otherwise the half-elven archer is ready to proceed.

"Since we need some stealth, shall I go first. Or do we have some spell you guys want to use? Let me check for booby traps at least. The dark fold might have laid a surprise in store for us."

While she waits for the answer she cautiously moves forward, looking for traps and secret doors.

[sblock=Actions]GM roll Perception +14 on each square until beating DC28 as she moves forward until reaching AG6 and searching the door.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (37/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 12, 2013)

"It is probably wisest that you take the lead," says Larissa.  "But let me lay some of the Host's protections on you, and on us all."

Sword in one hand, she touches Tyrien on the shoulder with the other.  A light and warmth infuses her as Larissa utters, ""Lady Kamara, armor this warrior against the evils of the world."

The priestess raises her sword above her head, and whispers, "Lady Kamara, your blessings on our company."  The warmth now spreads through all of her companions.

Finally, she bows her head before her own sword, now held in two hands.  "Great Durbin, lend me your strength that I may deliver justice."

Larissa nods to the others.  "Let us proceed," she says.

[sblock=ooc]
Casting:  Protection from Evil on Tyrien
Bless on party
Bull's strength on self

Also note:  She is still wearing the Cloak of the Elvenkind to help her stealth, such as it is.
[/sblock]






[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +0
AC: 22 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 63 Current: 63
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +6 (currently wearing Cloak of Elvenkind, not Protection)
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)       Level 01 (4+1)         Level 02 (3+1)        Level 03 (1+1)
* Detect Magic    * Bless                       * Bull's Strength     CAST:* Daybreak Arrow
* Read Magic      * Protection from Evil * Bull's Strength     CAST: * D:  Heroism
* Light                  * Detect Evil               * Grace                
* Guidance         * Remove Fear          * D:  Bless Weapon    
                          * D:  Shield of Faith



Channeling at current level: Channel 3d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 12, 2013)

Now that Tonris can see again, he looks over at Tyrien and nods saying a few minor magical words allowing him to see the magical nature of the items, if there is any.

[sblock=Actions]Cast Detect Magic, scanning all of the items we looted from the Dark Fey. Also going to use Spellcraft, Knowledge (Arcana), and Knowledge (Religion) to assist me in determining the magical nature of these items if there is any.

Spellcraft (1d20+13 = 20) / Knowledge Arcana (1d20+8 = 19) / Knowledge Religion (1d20+5 = 13)[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Being nice is one thing. I can accept being nice. Ordering my character around with an NPC, and then automatically having my character comply with said orders is another thing entirely. I am not opposed to you being nice when it comes to saving my familiar if I neglect to make my familiar's actions clear. That I would very greatly appreciate. But please do not order me around with your NPC's and then assume I just faithfully comply with those actions.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 42 Current // 42 Total
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5
*Special Resistances:* a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +10 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +6
*Movement**Base Land Speed:* 30 feet // *Flying Speed:* 60 feet

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +5 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +2 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (39 Charges remaining), Wand of Neutralize Poison (5 charges remaining), Wand of Daylight (8 charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(1 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.
*Slumber:* causes the target to fall asleep as per the sleep spell. Range 30 feet. The target is granted a will save to negate the effect. If the save fails the target falls asleep for a number of rounds equal to Tonris’ level. This hex can affect a target of any hit dice level. The target will not wake due to noise or light, but it can be roused by a comrade. This hex ends immediately if the target takes damage. Due to Accursed Hex the target can be targeted again if it succeeds on its save the first time. Otherwise it cannot be targeted again with this hex for a full day.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy; Enthrall; not set
*Third Level Spells (DC - 17):* Summon Monster III; Spit Venom; not set[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 14 / 21 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 6d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 12, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

"Let me know when we are ready to advance."

Agno fishes a worn rug from his pack and rolls it out onto the floor.  It has odd patterns woven into it around the border which seems to hold some significance.  He then scatters a handful of arrows onto the rug.  Squatting and staring at the pattern Agno begins a quiet droning chant in the tengu tongue.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Agno will begin praying to fill his empty spell slots.  I'm ok if we don't have the time to do so; he'll pray anyway until time to move on.[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
10 arrows w/daybreak x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 13, 2013)

Tonris looks over each of the recovered items with his mage sight.  Two of the short swords, while fine enough quality that they could be enchanted, are not so far.  They are simply masterwork quality from some underdark forge. The third sword confounds Tonris.  It's enchantments are dark, elusive and not willing to give up their secrets.  The more Tonris shines light on it to examine, the less he is able to discern. After a bit of frustration, he turns to the boots.  The black leather is soft and supple, maybe even spider hide.  But a spider's path the do not follow.  These provide speed and a bounce in one's step.  Taking a look at yesterday's mysterious prize doesn't reveal anything more about it today.

Agno takes the time to pray which only shaves fifteen minutes off of the duration of the daybreak arrows spell. Tyrien takes this time to inspect the last bit of cavern and the door for any traps.  Disappointingly, he finds none.

 Once Agno has repacked his rug, Larissa brings the strength and protection of Lady Kamara to the group.

Relios steps forward and unlocks the door.  Swinging it open slowly, he doesn't disturb the tapestry.  As the tapestry appears to be far wider than the doorway, the thick cloth likely hides the light shining from the arrows currently.

[sblock=ooc]2 masterwork short swords, 1 unknown magical short sword (missed DC28 spellcraft check, even when the other rolls were converted to spellcraft instead of knowledges), Boots of Striding and Springing. Even looking at the mystery sword from yesterday with the third roll adjusted into spellcraft, it missed again.

If anyone is going to use the original mystery shortsword, the new black unknown shortsword or the boots, they can speak up and take it now before Larissa's spells go off.  I have Larissa carrying the mimetic +1 shortsword and wearing one of the cloaks. Relios is wearing the other but could give it back to Tyrien during this lull.[/sblock]
[sblock=status]All ~ BLESS 5 minutes +1 attack and save vs. fear
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 5 min, Heroism 30 min
43/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in one hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows 
21/21 AC 17 Keeling ~ (shoulder perch) 
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~
21/21 AC 18 Rex ~
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace in one hand and opening the door with the other
56/56 AC 23 Tyrien ~ protection f/Evil 5 min, 38 daybreak arrows[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 13, 2013)

"Ready," Larissa nods to Tyrien, signaling that they are ready to advance.

[sblock=ooc]SK, Larissa should still have Heroism cast on her (she cast it at the same time as the Daybreak Arrows, and it has the same duration. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien leaves the decision to use the items up to the others.  She has no use for the shortswords, but if they knew if one had special or unique properties to aid them it would be a different story. Perhaps. 

Tyrien takes the time to swap out the cloak from the old priest to be more stealthy as she is scouting. She whispers, "I will be right back."

After casting cantrip, she steps to the doorway and slips to the right, flat against the wall.  Her bow is still in hand, ready to nock an arrow if necessary.

[sblock=Actions]Cast Resistance on herself
Move to AD8, Take 10 on stealth (+21) & Perception(+14)
If nothing heard/noticed move another square east[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Heroism
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (38/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 14, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno appears to wait patiently while Tyrien scouts ahead.  His mind is churning with the new secrets whispered to him during his prayers and he is eager to try them out.  Near to bursting with excitement and pride he turns and whispers to Tonris.

"I now have the secret of, hurrr... *flight!*"  The tengu flinches as his voice inadvertently rises in his excitement and he lowers his voice and continues in a whisper.  "I hope I can do it as gracefully as you did earlier.  I can hardly wait to fly alongside Keeling."

Keeling shifts on his perch and trains his unblinking eyes upon Agno.  "Flying under sun is good.  Dark cave...?"  His feathers ruffle in dislike at the thought of caves.

Having his preferred weapon in hand Agno leaves the swords to the others.  The boots, however, he pushes towards Larissa.

"These will help you move faster.  Isn't that correct, Tonris?  And, hurrr... you were painfully slow crossing the illusory bridge.  Take them."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining x
10 arrows w/daybreak x
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 14, 2013)

"My thanks," offers Larissa.  She hastily dons the boots, placing her old ones in her pack.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 16, 2013)

[sblock=Pause]I am going to pause the game while PM is traveling this week.  I think you are going to need him for the fight you are stepping into.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 22, 2013)

[sblock=Pause & Time Based XP & GP]I just wanted to check and see if we are still gaining Time Based XP and GP while Perrin is out of town and the game is paused?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2013)

*OOC:*


I am back and ready to go. The pause should not stop TBX/TBG. It never did in the past.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 24, 2013)

As Tyrien moves forward to sneak in and investigate, a quick realization comes across her mind.  The glowing arrows are shedding the only light, except for those that Agno is carrying.  The tapestry has blocked the light spilling out into the room, but any farther forward or along the wall behind the tapestry, light will leak out, giving her away.  

The flapping of heavy wings echoes through the chamber, followed by the tumbling of wood on stone.  

[sblock=Status]ooc: The pause didn't stop time based awards.  I sent DC a pm about that when he asked.  

All ~ BLESS 5 minutes +1 attack and save vs. fear
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 5 min, Heroism 30 min
43/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in one hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows 
21/21 AC 17 Keeling ~ (shoulder perch) 
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~
21/21 AC 18 Rex ~
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace in one hand 
56/56 AC 23 Tyrien ~ protection f/Evil 5 min, 38 daybreak arrows
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 24, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien pulls back and whispers, "There is no light inside the chamber, but I heard flapping of wings. Maybe this is where the wyvern might be. Since we will likely be attacked if we let light shine past the tapestry, I have an idea."

"If we can lift the tapestry and let whatever is on the other side attack us, we can make it come through lifted up tapestry and right into our waiting weapons."

"Anyone have any tricks they want to use?"

[sblock=Actions]Move back to AG7









*OOC:*


With the daylight arrows in the Efficient Quiver, would they still be shedding light?





[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Heroism
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (38/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 24, 2013)

"The fight will sound the alarm," points out Larissa.  "We cannot fight all of the Dark Ones.  Our goal is the grotto.  We might do better to shield our light and try to slip by unnoticed."  She looks to Father Relios.  "What say you, Father?  Could you lead us to the grotto in the dark?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 24, 2013)

"It is not a grotto, but a spire we are going to.  In the center of the room is a large staircase.  It goes up over a hundred feet.  At the top is a platform.  There, on the platform is a stone vault with eight doors pointing in the eight cardinal and subcardinal directions.  Once I open the correct door, all of them will open to allow the Light of Helerion to shine out.  The light hits crystals and mirrors, yada yada, the building fills with the Light of Helerion."

"We got the tapestry, some feast tables, and then it should be a straight shot to the center for the staircase.  But getting there with no light?  All the while the dark ones can see us perfectly?  We got sixty feet to go in the open, and then even the staircase is an open spiral.  Those dark ones love to back stab.  No, we are better off charging with blinding light to them than stumbling in blind ourselves."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 25, 2013)

Agno is no strategist and he nods avidly when both Tyrien and Father Relios propose opposing tactics.  Keeling swivels his head to glare at Agno as if the tengu is an idiot (but then again, it could just be the bird's normally piercing stare) and Agno blinks rapidly under the scrutiny.

"Hurrr, that is to say, Tyrien's plan seems like it would be quite effective.  I can do, umm, arrow fire."  He looks nervously at the priest expecting chastisement.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 36/40 remaining
9 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 25, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien looks to her companions, "I do not think stealth is going to aid us any more from this point on.  We are going to have to fight our way through at some point.  At least making the initial foe come to us gives us the advantage of our choosing and superiority of numbers in the initial exchange."

"Then we can proceed to fight our way into the room and up the stairs."

"Father, is there an easy way to make the tapestry fall?" If necessary she will get closer to take a look.

[sblock=Actions]...[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Heroism
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (38/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 25, 2013)

"Well, I brought you here to do the fighting, so fight how you want to.  Just remember, your only retreat from this cavern is back across the pit."

Thinking about it for a moment, "I never really paid any attention to it.  I expect it is just hanging from a pole on a couple of supports.  I guess, grab the bottom and snap it like a whip, and it would jump off the supports."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 26, 2013)

"Or perhaps you want something a bit more dramatic?" Tonris says to the others, stepping up to the front of the group, "I could set fire to this thing. It would burn hot and fast, taking the Tapestry down in a blaze of glory. That would certainly get their attention I wager. Plus it would probably temporarily blind them due to the sheer bright nature of fire. Assuming the darkness in here isn't from a deeper darkness spell, it would be effective in shedding some light as well. The only problem is it might trap us in here temporarily. Unless, Larissa, do you have a spell that could render fire less harmful to us?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 26, 2013)

"I have no such spell," observes Larissa.  "Nor do I like surrendering the initiative so readily.  Pulling back the tapestry and firing arrows seems a sound plan, but the beast may simply hold its distance.  If it breathes fire or some other noxious effect, it may have the advantage at range.  Our goal is to convey the Father safely up the stairs to the tower.  Pulling back the tapestry and firing those arrows seems a good opening move, but standing here and hoping it attacks us at close range strikes me as a gamble."  She considers.  "If there were some way the Father and I could slip into the room, the rest of you could make your attack and distract the beast.  The two of us could start our ascent, and the rest of you rain arrows on the creature.  When it notices us and moves to attack, I will defend the Father while you continue to harry it."


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 27, 2013)

"When you need a battle plan, look to a Sword Saint.  I'm with her." as Relios casts his vote by moving next to Larissa.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 27, 2013)

"Does the good father actually get a vote? He has withheld vital information from us right from the start, and given us false information when he hasn't withheld that vital information. I mean it would have been nice for me to know that flying over that pit would have sprung a trap ahead of time in a more concise manner than he provided. I still don't even know what, if anything, that trap did to me." Tonris says to the others.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 27, 2013)

"Blame the scriptures you pompous fool. Let's see what you make of this."

`The light of life shall be the stone you walk upon.'
`Time turns even stone to wisps of dust.'
`Spiders cross no crystal beds.'
`The easy path leads to failure.  Just like life.'

"Yep!  Those were really informative instructions.  Not like we would write down how to bypass our defenses for anyone to just read."

Muttering to himself, "I swear, if Gergoi ever brings me another witch, I will turn that boy into a eunuch."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 27, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

"Yes, yes, we've been through this."  Agno makes placating gestures and seems somewhat ashamed of his previous behavior towards Father Relios.  "In retrospect it is, hurrr... clear, though I have no idea how the spiders and crystal beds fit into it.  Before the experience it would not be so clear.

Now, I grow anxious awaiting battle.  Shall we put our plan into actions?"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 36/40 remaining
9 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 27, 2013)

"How does that prophecy clear anything up? Like all other prophecies I have encountered it doesn't tell you anything until after the events have already transpired. Prophecy really is a useless artform if you stop to think about it. Do you actually know what goes into learning how to fly as a human being? It is in no way the easy path." Tonris rages quietly at the priest. "Honestly, this is why I hate most Clergy-men. Present company excluded..." he nods his head towards Larissa who has shown him nothing but kindness. With that said, he gets into position at the side of one of the two edges of the curtain, giving the Archers room to open fire once the curtain is down. He then says "If we are all ready, then I will rip the curtain off the wall to the best of my ability."

[sblock=Actions]Move: Move into position to rip the curtain from the wall via the inside of the cavern.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 42 Current // 42 Total
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5
*Special Resistances:* a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +10 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +6
*Movement**Base Land Speed:* 30 feet // *Flying Speed:* 60 feet

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +5 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +2 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (39 Charges remaining), Wand of Neutralize Poison (5 charges remaining), Wand of Daylight (8 charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(1 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.
*Slumber:* causes the target to fall asleep as per the sleep spell. Range 30 feet. The target is granted a will save to negate the effect. If the save fails the target falls asleep for a number of rounds equal to Tonris’ level. This hex can affect a target of any hit dice level. The target will not wake due to noise or light, but it can be roused by a comrade. This hex ends immediately if the target takes damage. Due to Accursed Hex the target can be targeted again if it succeeds on its save the first time. Otherwise it cannot be targeted again with this hex for a full day.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy; Enthrall; Web
*Third Level Spells (DC - 17):* Summon Monster III; Spit Venom; Bestow Curse[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 14 / 21 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 6d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]If it is okay with SatinKnight, I have taken the opportunity of the downtimes between our arrival here and when we finished our fight to actually set my last two empty spell slots that I obtained when I leveled with spells that I hope will be useful during this and future encounters.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 27, 2013)

Larissa finds herself confused by the byplay, but tries to rally her thoughts.  "With respect, it is a bit too late to choose to distrust Father Reinos," she observes.  "As to prophecy, how could one speak plainly of the future without changing it?  Be that as it may, we need to agree on the battle plan.  We must get the Father to the spire.  I fight best in hand to hand combat, while you others fight best at range.  My advancing with him while you fight at range thus puts us each to our strongest task.  Also, two of you fly, and so may reinforce us if we become hard pressed on the stairs.  Are we agreed, then?" She asks.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 27, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien shrugs in reply to Larissa, "We'll pull you out of the fire if we can. I just hope we all are not standing in the frying pan."

"So you and the Father move up there and to the side, Larissa. Someone can pull the tapestry down and I will start shooting the daybreak arrows at whoever I see. Tonris, don't stand in the way though. Can you make sure you let me have a clear line of fire?" She nocks the fire of the lighted arrows, ready for the commencement of her intended barrage.

She ignores the outburst from the old geezer, already getting her satisfaction over his horse pocky by charging him double.

[sblock=Actions]...[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Heroism
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (38/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 27, 2013)

Tonris had already been standing off to the side so that Tyrien and Agno had clear lines of fire when he pulls down the curtain.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 28, 2013)

The father and Larissa sneak behind the tapestry to the right while  Tonris goes left.  Agno and Tyrien knock arrows and prepare to fire.

Giving  the tapestry a heavy snap, it falls to let the light from the cavern  into the room.  Relios and Larissa are shielded in shadow by the stone  wall the are pressed against.  

[sblock=Agno and Tyrien]Tyrien is  able to see two stalkers hiding behind a kitchen table, looking up,  searching above them.  Agno would have to side step to see around the  doorway.  Agno does see the stairway instead, and the lower portion  seems clear of stalkers.  Many dead bodies that have been charred litter the ground.






[/sblock][sblock=Tornis  and Lyrissa]Relios (AD10) and Larissa (AD10) are cloaked in shadow.   Part of a large table that is in your way is illuminated.  Neither can  see the towering staircase, but Relios knows it is in the center of the  room.  Tonris spent the surprise round action dropping the tapestry,  triggering the surprise.  He stands at AD5 with Rex at AD4.  Just at the limits of the light, one stalker is hiding, looking up towards the center of the room.  A few dead, charred bodies are strewn about on the floor. 






[/sblock][sblock=Combat Surprise round] Surprise round, standard or move action
Moving in the darkness DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed.
All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 4.5 minutes
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 4.6 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism
43/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, 
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~ knocked down tapestry as standard action
20/21 AC 18 Rex ~
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand,
56/56 AC 23 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 38 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 4.5 min, +5 Stealth

39/39 AC 19 yellow dark stalker
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 28, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

"Hurrr, the stair is clear.  What I can see of it.  That's all I can see; I need a better vantage point, especially if I am to be useful as an archer."  The tengu frets and Keeling picks up on Agno's mood and moves about restlessly.  Despite his anxiousness he holds his position until something happens and he feels it necessary or receives orders to move from one of the others.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Delay[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 36/40 remaining
9 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 28, 2013)

[sblock=Larissa]Relios takes Larissa's hand with his that is also holding the wand.  Pulling her along gently while slightly crouched, he moves eastward along the wall in measured, silently counted steps before pausing and turning ninety degrees, starting north.

Now Relios is at AC15 and Larissa is at AD15. That used Larissa's surprise round move, unless she wants to ignore his tugging and do something different.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Larissa follows the Father, relying on him to guide her.  Her huge sword stirs restlessly in her free hand as she readies herself for the fight.

[sblock=SK]OK, Larissa goes w/the Father.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*







Tyrien steps forward, the metal head of the daybreak arrow leading the may as she sights down the shaft. The arrow is already nocked and she releases it at the closer of the two foes in the chamber.  The arrow flies true and it sinks into the dark stalker for a moderate wound.

"There are two in the room, can everyone see them now?"

[sblock=Actions]5ft Step to AE7, Activate Arcane Strike
Ranged Attack on V2: Daybreak Arrow (1d20+15=24,  1d8+11=14)








*OOC:*


I thought Tyrien had Heroism running on her as well





[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 23 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Heroism
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (37/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 28, 2013)

With the half step forward, dim light falls upon Relios and Larissa who were sneaking forward.  Tyrien's arrow sinks into the shoulder of the stalker, complicating his already miserable day.  A second stalker is with him, and both are blinded by the light the arrow is casting off.

[sblock=Tyrien]You see two more stalker archers to the right.  You also see a huge winged creature, crumpled and still as he apparently crashed into the wooden pews.  Many more dead stalkers litter the ground.





[/sblock]
[sblock=mid surprise round]
Surprise round, standard or move action
Moving in the darkness DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed.
I double checked.  Only Larissa has Heroism up.

All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 4.5 minutes
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 4.6 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism, followed Relios
43/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, 
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
42/42 AC 13 Tonris ~ knocked down tapestry as standard action
20/21 AC 18 Rex ~
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand, moved
56/56 AC 23 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 37 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 4.5 min, +5 Stealth, 5' + shot yellow stalker

25/39 AC 19 yellow dark stalker ~ light blind
39/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ light blind
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 29, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno dashes between the tables and deeper into the room where he can get a better view of things.  He chooses his target, aims quickly and releases but his arrow flies past his target.

"Pah!  Wasted!"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: to AA9
Standard: Bowfire at yellow border stalker: 1d20+8=15, 1d6+2=8[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 36/40 remaining
8 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 29, 2013)

Tonris speaks to Rex in their unusual chittering language. After which Rex moves into the room along the leftward wall, trying to cautiously and invisibly move towards one of the dark stalkers, to allow his master a better vantage point from which to cast a spell into the dark stalker.

[sblock=Actions]Rex is moving to AD1
Free Action: Speak to Master
Rolls: Stealth 1d20+2 (Result 11)... Actual Result = 19 due to size bonus which I neglected to add in.[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 20 / 21 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 6d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 29, 2013)

The stalker that took an arrow in the shoulder instinctively casts deeper darkness on the area around him.  This mostly muffles the light, but a bit of dim light breaks through the like a candle in the night.  His partner changes his focus from the ceiling to the source of the attack.  Returning fire with two arrows, one strikes Tyrien's armor heavily but doesn't punch through.  

Agno's charge into the room has the effect intended in the planning.  He draws four arrows coming from two kneeling archers on the right.  Each of the archers are able to hit him once.  The first rips into Agno with crackling electricity as much as the pointed blade of the arrowhead.  The second arrow goes clean through Agno's shoulder with the arrowhead sticking out of his back.

Not caring about the crossfire, Relios follows the plan the sword saint laid out and runs straight for the towering stairs in the center of the room.  
[sblock=Agno and Tyrien]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Tonris and Larissa]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat first full round]
Moving in the darkness DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed.
I double checked.  Only Larissa has Heroism up. 
Agno didn't get the shot off last round because it was a surprise round move.  Don't bother reusing that roll this round.

All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 4.5 minutes
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 4.6 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism, 
16/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, 
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
42/42 AC 13+cover Tonris ~ 
20/21 AC 18+cover Rex ~
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand, double moved to stairs
56/56 AC 24+cover Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 37 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 4.5 min, +5 Stealth, 

25/39 AC 19 yellow dark stalker ~ light blind ~ casts deeper darkness
39/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ light blind ~ rapid shot 1st arrow at Tyrien (1d20+9-2=25) Cover changes to a miss damage (1d8+3+1d6=14), 2nd rapid shot at Tyrien (1d20+9-2=9) misses
39/39 AC 19+cover red dark stalker ~ 1st rapid shot at Agno (1d20+9-2=12) misses second rapid shot at Agno (1d20+9-2=18) hits, damage (1d8+3+1d6=13)
39/39 AC 19+cover orange dark stalker ~ 1st rapid shot at Agno (1d20+8-2=15) misses, second rapid shot at Agno (1d20+8-2=26) crit confirm (1d20+8-2=19) confirms damage (3d8+6=14)

* Some Icastle rolls didn't include +1 magic weapon on attack, so they were adjusted in the display.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 30, 2013)

*OOC:*


Looking at the map, I thought Tyrien would have cover from the table in between them and the Dark Stalkers. Since it is closer to us, it would provide cover +4AC like a low wall. If so that would turn one arrow into a miss, yes?


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 30, 2013)

Larissa grimaces at the sight of the injured Tengu, but her discipline holds as she pounds after Father Reinos.

[sblock=ooc]Double Move to R15[/sblock]





[sblock=Larissa stat block]

Larissa

Initiative: +0

AC: 22 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)

HP: 63 Current: 63

CMB: +7 CMD: 17

Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +6 (currently wearing Cloak of Elvenkind, not Protection)

PER Roll:  +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:

     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture

Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]

                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.

                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:

0 Level (4)       Level 01 (4+1)         Level 02 (3+1)        Level 03 (1+1)
* Detect Magic    * Bless                       * Bull's Strength     CAST:* Daybreak Arrow
* Read Magic      CAST:* Protection from Evil CAST:* Bull's Strength     CAST: * D:  Heroism
* Light                  * Detect Evil               * Grace                
* Guidance         * Remove Fear          * D:  Bless Weapon    
                          * D:  Shield of Faith



Channeling at current level: Channel 3d6,

                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for

                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:

     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture

Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]

                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.

                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 30, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Yeah.  I thought the cover needed to be closer, but double checking, within 30' and closer to you than the opponent.  So, the hit on Tyrien is negated.  Corrected above.
GM *whimpers*, I need 19s to hit. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 30, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien steps forward to her left and her hands blur with nocking arrows, the first two at the same time (one normal, one daybreak) at the same target as the previous arrow. With both shafts talking the blinded creature in the chest, he falls.

Her third arrow goes across the room to hit one of the Dark Stalkers to her right and then she fires the 4th arrow at the second foe to her left.

"There are two more way over to the right. I hit one."

"The first one on the left is down and put an arrow into the other one."

[sblock=Actions]5ft Step to AD6, Activate Arcane Strike
Full Attack: 1st Attack Many  Shot Arrows on Yellow One (DA, AS, Rapid Shot) (1d20+13=28; 2d8+22=31)
2nd Attack on  Orange One (DA, AS, Rapid Shot) (1d20+13=29,  1d8+11=12)
3rd Attack on Green One (DA, AS, Rapid Shot) (1d20+8=25,  1d8+11=14)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) +4AC Cover, +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (34/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 2, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno stumbles along the side of the table until he emerges from the darkness.  A whimper inadvertently escapes the tengu though it is more shame at his foolishness in darting into the midst of a known ambush than pain from his wounds (though those wounds surely hurt.)  Once clear of the dimness he summons forth the healing from a spell to heal his wounds.  As they close somewhat the arrows are forced from the wounds and clatter onto the floor at his feet.

Keeling shrieks in anger and prepares to launch himself from his perch but Agno's words soothe the hawk and he settles begrudgingly.

"Be still, Keeling..."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: to AA13
Standard: cast cure moderate wounds: 2d8+5=12[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 28
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 36/40 remaining
8 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 2, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I am confused, are we still in the surprise round? And if not, can I go ahead and take my normal rounds actions?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 2, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Combat first full round, Tonris and Rex both have full round actions available. Every one else has acted.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 2, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]For clarifications sake, can Tonris & Rex see the Green and Yellow Stalker's? And does Tonris require an acrobatics check to move in the darkness, if he is flying?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 2, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Yes you can see them.  They have 3 dim 30' light sources stuck in them.  Where you are is dark, so yes, you need an acrobatics check to avoid the table, chairs, tapestry hanging supports, chandelier, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 2, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]If I am flying, wouldn't that kind of maneuver actually involve a fly check, and not an acrobatics check?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 3, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]No.  To avoid tripping over or becoming entangled in something you can't see, whether due to blindness or darkness, is an acrobatics check.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 3, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]No, I am pretty certain that doing any of those things while flying would require a fly check, not an acrobatics check. My reasoning for this would be because those things would qualify as a "Complex Maneuver while flying" which the fly check is quite specific about requiring a fly check.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 3, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]The fly skill section lists several complex actions and what their DCs are.  None of them are avoiding something, seen or unseen.  The Darkness Environmental condition on pages 441-442 of the CRB is rather clear.  And I have already stated what I wanted.  So, please post an action or delay.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 3, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I am not delaying, nor am I acting yet, because quite frankly the Fly Skill is obscenely under developed for what it is supposed to do. Are you trying to tell me that a humming bird would have to roll an acrobatics check to fly backwards due to not being able to see where it is going?[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 3, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Also, from a strictly rules perspective when it comes to flying, it would make more sense to have me roll perception under dark conditions to get the lay of the land, and then fly to see if I get airborne without hitting anything, and then fly again to see if I can maneuver away from any inanimate hazards without hitting them. Acrobatics just doesn't make sense because I am not performing an acrobatic maneuver in the air or on the ground. Acrobatics would be if I were doing some sort of airborne logic defying stunt such as a loop de loop. This is especially true since my method of flight is powered by magic, and not wings.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 3, 2013)

With another two arrows in the yellow stalker, he collapses in a heap.  On the far side, shrieks are heard when glowing arrows strike there.  Tyrien's last arrow causes another stalker on the first side to yelp in pain. Agno heals himself at the edge of some light, only to have more darkness fall from the right side of the room.  On the right, the wounded one cast deeper darkness upon the body of the still creature there, then ducks below the pews for more improved cover.  All this, in an attempt to give his companion a chance at shooting again. Back to the left, a cloud of fog billows up from behind the table, obscuring the wounded stalker.

High overhead, the flapping of heavy wings bellows out of the darkness.​
[sblock=Second round of combat]
Tonris, unable to decide what to do in the dark, delays for the first round.

Moving in the darkness DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed.

All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 4.5 minutes
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 4.6 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism, 
28/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, 
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
42/42 AC 13+cover Tonris ~ 
20/21 AC 18+cover Rex ~
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand, double moved to stairs
56/56 AC 24+cover Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 33 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 4.5 min, +5 Stealth, 

-6/39 AC 19 yellow dark stalker ~ light blind ~ unconscious
25/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ light blind ~ SLA fog cloud, concealed if you are not within 5'
39/39 AC 23 with cover red dark stalker ~  one shot at Tyrien (1d20+9=10) missed
27/39 AC 27 with imp cover orange dark stalker ~ casts deeper darkness and hunkers down for improved cover[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 3, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]That is balls. I was going to take an action and I even said as much. I specifically said I wasn't going to delay. I merely wanted to clarify what the mechanics on flight happened to be. The problem with your rules is that in order to fly at half or less speed and remain in the air I require a DC 10 Fly check (auto pass assuming I am allowed to take a 10). Additionally if I were to fly straight up into the air at an angle exceeding a 45 degree angle (which I am presuming I would have to do in order to avoid the table in the first place while also not hitting the curtain fastenings) I would need to make a separate DC 20 Fly check. Now in order to even see these obstacles in the darkness would require a DC 5 Perception check, easy to make assuming I have a high enough bonus in perception to beat the penalties to perception for being in darkened conditions (that is of course going on the assumption that the Acrobatics check for movement exceeding 50% base speed is true because of the next paragraph).

Also, I am looking at the Vision and Light section of the SRD right now, and it specifically says that it is only under conditions of darkness (i.e. no light at all) that my character (who does not have darkvision) would be considered blinded, and it is only in cases when you are blinded that you need to make a DC 10 Acrobatics Check. You yourself have specified that there was dim light in the room, therefore Tonris should not be blinded at the point in time I was asking about flying due to that dim light. Therefore he should not require an acrobatics check to move. Even if he did require one, I would still have taken an action in the last round, and I am now royally pissed off because you progressed the round due to misinformation and not providing accurate descriptions of the conditions on the board, because it is now quite apparent to me that you never intended for there to be dim light in the room at all, despite Tyrien's arrows having hit their marks.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 3, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]DC: You were told a simple and straight answer.  You want to argue about it.  And whine and whine.
No.
Rule 0.
I am not delaying the game to argue.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 3, 2013)

*OOC:*


Is there a reason Tyrien is in Darkness? She has plenty of Daybreak arrows at hand.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 3, 2013)

Larissa whispers a silent prayer asking courage of her Lady as the darkness closes in.
"Come, let us climb," she tells the priest.  "Mind your step."

[sblock=actions]Double move, but at half-speed to avoid Acro check, for 30' total.  If she hears Father Reinos pulling ahead of her (trying to move at full speed) I'd like to switch the action to a move at full speed, if that is possible.
[/sblock]





[sblock=Larissa stat block]

Larissa

Initiative: +0

AC: 22 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)

HP: 63 Current: 63

CMB: +7 CMD: 17

Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +6 (currently wearing Cloak of Elvenkind, not Protection)

PER Roll:  +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:

     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture

Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]

                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.

                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:

0 Level (4)       Level 01 (4+1)         Level 02 (3+1)        Level 03 (1+1)
* Detect Magic    * Bless                       * Bull's Strength     CAST:* Daybreak Arrow
* Read Magic      CAST:* Protection from Evil CAST:* Bull's Strength     CAST: * D:  Heroism
* Light                  * Detect Evil               * Grace                
* Guidance         * Remove Fear          * D:  Bless Weapon    
                          * D:  Shield of Faith



Channeling at current level: Channel 3d6,

                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for

                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:

     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture

Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]

                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.

                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 3, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]And since Tonris is in the same general vacinity as Tyrien (I assume) due to not having moved, he should also be benefiting from her daylight arrows as well. Further proof that I shouldn't have had to deal with the dim light or darkness conditions in order to fly in the first place.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 4, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I kind of need an answer on whether Tyrien and her Daybreak Arrows are close enough to Tonris so that their illumination cancels out the darkness so that he can get airborne this round or not. Additionally I will concede the previous rounds disagreement for now, but I am going to be bringing it up after the game is concluded with ALL of the judges involved. Because quite honestly I disagree with your ruling in this case Satin, and so does a Rules Nut friend of mine.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 4, 2013)

Before heading up the stairs, Relios uses the wand to light up the side of the staircase, momentarily blinding the archers and allowing him to run up the stairs as fast as his old legs can take him.  Larissa, follows the old priest in quick step to make sure he is protected from what they may find on the climb.

[sblock=ooc]Warning: Jagermeister fueled rant ahead.[sblock=You were warned!] I had only time to draw one map before for the start of round 2.  Tyrien had fired her four shots and (If the extra dimensional space was blocking light, which I thought I acknowledged, but apparently didn't, left her and Tonris in deeper darkness.) 50% of the time, Tyrien/Tonris were in dim light.  Irrelevant for Tyrien for low light, but significant for Tonris, the human.

DC: Your the one pissing off the GM.  9 posts to bitch and whine, having not done a damn thing.  I think it is comical that it would have only taken a 9 on an acrobatics roll to succeed as I called for.  Yet, it requires you to get a 10 on the die roll for a fly check.  And, flying in combat where there is a chance of pain in failure does not allow you to take 10.  So, your bitching instead of taking the easier die roll. 

You also annoyed me with the request a couple weeks ago to suicide your character so you can go do something else.  The reason being, you leave the party "a man down" with no way for them to recruit and fix the problem.  

Lets add to that, your not paying attention to the game that PM specifically warned you about.  Your the last to act in the round, and you have to ask what round it is?  I thought having spoilers labeled "mid surprise round" and "first full combat round" would have been sufficient clue, but I answered you anyways.  

When I told you to do A or B, you did neither, so I picked B, delay.  Was I too polite in putting in the "please" in the instructions?  I'm not making that mistake with you again.

On top of this, you have the gall to "I need an answer" trying to speed me up.  Really?  Nine posts where you have done nothing, and you are telling me to speed up?  I do have a few other games I have to tend to as well.

To make it clear: Tonris is still in deeper darkness, and needs to make an acrobatics check to move.  If he makes his move conditional on when Tyrien draws her next arrow to fire, and gets a decent perception in that half second, he can use the harder fly check, without taking 10.

And, as soon as Tyrien goes, the three lights in Green/Yellow go out, dropping Green into darkness again. Although the fog is detrimental to finding him too. 

p.s.  PM and GE can speak up any time, if I am going overboard, in any method they choose.  I think my annoyance with DC is justified, and so far I have not hit Tonris with any undue attacks.
 [/sblock][/sblock][sblock=mid second round]Tonris was unable to decide what to do in the dark, delayed for the first round.

Moving in the darkness DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed.

All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 4.5 minutes
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 4.6 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism, followed Relios
28/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, 
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
42/42 AC 13+4cover Tonris ~ 
20/21 AC 18+4cover Rex ~
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand, Cast Daylight on stairs, moves up stairs
56/56 AC 24+4cover Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 33 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 4.5 min, +5 Stealth, 

-6/39 AC 19 yellow dark stalker ~ unconscious
25/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ light blind ~ SLA fog cloud, concealed if you are not within 5'
39/39 AC 23 with cover red dark stalker ~  one shot at Tyrien (1d20+9=10) missed ~ light blind
27/39 AC 27 with imp cover orange dark stalker ~ casts deeper darkness and hunkers down for improved cover ~ light blinded anyways
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 4, 2013)

[sblock=OOC counter rant fueled on no sleep in the past 24 hours]I know that I said I would bring this up with the judges after the game, but since you decided to rant, and bring up a private conversation that I had with you with no intent of bringing up to the rest of the group since you swayed me to decide against it relatively EASILY. I am now officially pissed off enough that I might quit Living Pathfinder altogether because of one miserable Judge who can't interpret the rules, and who brings private (read confidential until otherwise specified) conversations into the public. If this were a professional job, you would be fired from your position due to incompetence solely based on the decision to announce a private conversation that I thought I had with you in confidence (hence the reason I sent it to you via Private Messages instead of in this thread itself).

I will admit, I should have stopped a while ago, and dropped it. But you see, I have a problem letting things go. Especially when I think the DM, or well anyone, is making a bad call. I have read the rules on Vision in the SRD. I can if I have to double check it in a hard copy of the Core Rulebook that I am sitting on top of in my room. But I am 100% certain that the Dim Light Status does not invoke the Blindness Rules. The Blindness rules are what cause players to have to roll an Acrobatics Check in order to move at faster than half speed.

That said, your interpretation of the rules is tantamount to requiring a human being (me) to have to roll an acrobatics check to walk through a field in the light of the Moon, at night. That is the stupidest thing I can think of ever. Unless I am walking through a dense forest under the light of the New Moon, in which case an acrobatics check would be justified. But a field, no way. I should be able to see the table, at the very least. That would enable me to get airborne by going over the table without hitting the curtain rods, which would be rather suspiciously placed if they allowed the curtain to drape onto the table. Additionally Curtain Rods do not generally constitute a sufficient obstacle to flight. At least not the ones I have ever seen.

Next is the fact that requiring an acrobatics check in order to get airborne, stay airborne and move at 50% or greater my airborne movement rate, is about the dumbest thing I have ever heard. What are you expecting me to do? Replicate the Blue Angels as a human being in flight? I don't know where you even got the idea that humans flying on their own power or via magic was something that required an acrobatics check, but humans are not designed for flight. If anything it would definitely require a fly check to do any kind of in combat maneuvering, not an acrobatics one. And even if you were justifying it based on me needing to see where I was going, I wasn't blind until the darn thing cast Deeper Darkness, and unless that table is animated without my knowledge somehow, I should be able to avoid it simply by remembering where it is in relation to me. Unless you are suggesting that the character with an 18 in intelligence can't remember where a table is.

Also, I have a +1 in Acrobatics. Meaning I would have to roll a 9 or better to make or beat a DC 10. Since you specifically precluded taking a 10 on a fly check while flying in combat, that would automatically also preclude taking a 10 on an acrobatics check while doing the exact same action. That said, I have a +10 bonus in Fly. Meaning I only have to roll a 2 or better (so I don't auto-fail) to beat a DC 10 Fly Check, and a 10 or better to beat a DC 20 Fly Check. So tell me again, which is the easier roll for me to do?

And finally, with regard to that confidential conversation I had with you via private messages. You had absolutely ZERO right to bring that up in conversation here, since I explicitly told you at the conclusion of that Conversation that I didn't want to go through with that plan of action afterall. And even if I did want to suicide Tonris still, I would have put a preficture on it that suiciding me would only happen in the final encounter unless combat conditions went so sourly (i.e. bad rolls on my part all around which not even you can stop) that I ended up dying a "natural" death before that time.

The entire reason I had that conversation was because at the time I didn't fully grasp the fact that our game's death and retirement rules were the same whether your character died during the course of an adventure or you retired the character outside the adventures. Meaning that my replacement character would start at the minimum experience total allowed for whatever level Tonris ended up retiring or dying at, regardless of how it happened.

As far as my "Not Paying Attention" believe it or not. I actually am paying attention. My confusion about what round it is, is generated by your constant updates mid combat. You update every single time one of us does something in combat. That confuses me, I lose track of what has happened and when because I cannot personally follow that many DM posts in a single combat. I am sorry but I am not gifted at following 10 posts per day from the same person. And your posting rate is bordering on very close to that. I know this rant has put me in the same category as you right now, and has probably ticked off all of our other players, for which I am deeply sorry, I did not intend it to last this long, I merely wanted clarification on how the darkness affected my flight, but his clarification made no sense to me from a logical mechanical perspective. And when I looked deeper into it, I found his explanation contradicted the rules as written.

Also, technically because of the nature of my fly ability, I shouldn't need to make a fly check to avoid furniture. You defined Tonris initially as in Dim Light. If that were the case, he could have taken flight in such light without requiring any kind of check other than what would be necessary to avoid losing 10 feet of altitude if he were hit. The fact that you are requiring me to make a check that has nothing to do with flying at all, whatsoever, to move at a speed greater than 50% my movement rate is laughable. That said I will take the high road and do the following instead:[/sblock]

Tonris decides not move from his current position. Instead he begins channeling energy from the world around him, drawing it into a tight coil within himself and forming it into a coalesced circle around him. All the while chanting an arcane verse from his home island.

[sblock=Actions]Full Round Action to conclude at the start of my next turn. Casting Summon Monster III to summon a Cheetah in square X-8.

Rex will not take an action this turn, so delaying Rex[/sblock]
[sblock=Tonris, Mini Stats]*Tonris the Vengeful (DalkonCledwin)*​*Initiative:* +9
*Perception:* -1 (it is +1 if within arm’s reach of Familiar)
*Armor Class:* 13 (Flat-Footed: 12 // Touch: 12)
*Mage Armor Class:* 16 (Flat-Footed: 15 // Touch: 12)
*Hit Points:* 42 Current // 42 Total
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5
*Special Resistances:* a +1 Trait Bonus to Saving Throws against Divine Spells.
*Concentration Check:* 1d20 +10 (plus an additional 4 if casting defensively)
*Caster Level Check:* 1d20 +6
*Movement**Base Land Speed:* 30 feet // *Flying Speed:* 60 feet

*Primary Weapon:* M.W. Quarterstaff (Attack Bonus: +5 || Damage: 1d6+1 / 1d6+1 || Critical: 20/x2 || Double Weapon || Masterwork)
*Secondary Natural Weapon:* Prehensile Hair (Attack Bonus: +2 || Damage: 1d3+2 || Critical: 20/x2 || 10 foot reach)
*Wands:* Wand of Mage Armor (39 Charges remaining), Wand of Neutralize Poison (5 charges remaining), Wand of Daylight (8 charges remaining)

*Class Abilities & Spells*​*Hexes:* *
Evil Eye:* can be used on any one target within 30 feet whom Tonris can see. This ability gives a -2 penalty to one of the following: AC, Ability Checks, Attack Rolls, Saving Throws, or Skill Checks for 7 rounds. Will save DC 16 reduces effect to just 1 round.
*Flight:* grants a +4 racial bonus on swim checks, allows the use of feather fall at will, and allows Tonris to cast Levitate once per day *(0 / 1 per day)*. Tonris can fly for a number of minutes per day equal to his level *(1 / 5 minutes per day)*
*Prehensile Hair:* Grants Tonris the ability to manipulate his hair for a total of 4 minutes per day. These minutes need not be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1 minute intervals *(0 / 4 minutes per day)*.
*Slumber:* causes the target to fall asleep as per the sleep spell. Range 30 feet. The target is granted a will save to negate the effect. If the save fails the target falls asleep for a number of rounds equal to Tonris’ level. This hex can affect a target of any hit dice level. The target will not wake due to noise or light, but it can be roused by a comrade. This hex ends immediately if the target takes damage. Due to Accursed Hex the target can be targeted again if it succeeds on its save the first time. Otherwise it cannot be targeted again with this hex for a full day.

*Prepared Spells*
*Cantrips (DC – 14):* Guidance; Resistance; Detect Magic; Stabilize
*First Level (DC – 15):* Cure Light Wounds; Burning Hands; Ear Piercing Scream; Ray of Enfeeblement
*Second Level (DC – 16):* Cure Moderate Wounds; Touch of Idiocy; Enthrall; Web
*Third Level Spells (DC - 17):* Summon Monster III; Spit Venom; Bestow Curse[/sblock]
[sblock=Rex, Mini Stats]
*Dinosaur, Compsognathus*
_
Neutral, Tiny Animal_
*Init:* +6; *Senses:* Lowlight Vision, Scent; Perception +4
*AC:* 18, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat, +2 Size)
*Mage Armor AC* 21, _Touch_ 14, _Flat-Footed_ 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Nat, +4 Mage Armor, +2 Size)
*HP:* 20 / 21 (1d8+2 treated as if it had 6d8+2)
*Saves:* Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +4
*Speed:* 40 ft, Swim 20 ft.
*Melee:* – Bite +3, (1d3-1 + poison, 5 foot reach)
*Space:* 2.5 feet // *Reach:* 0 feet
*Ability Scores:* STR 8, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 5
*Base Attack:* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 11
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Skills:* Perception +4, Swim +7, plus all skills that Tonris has ranks in
*Poison (Bite - Injury)* Save Fort DC 12: Frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; 1d2 STR; Cure = 1 save.
*Eidolon Evolutions:* Reach (Bite) (1)
*Special Abilities* Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Store Spells, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien steps forward to her right and her hands continue to blur with nocking arrows, the first two at the same time (one normal, one daybreak) uninjured one with the least cover. With both shafts talking the blinded creature in the chest, she follows along with another and the foe drops.

Her last arrow goes wide and misses the Dark Stalker crouched down.

"Agno, keep going and stick with the others. I will keep on these. I think I can handle it."

[sblock=Actions]5ft Step to AC7, Activate Arcane Strike
Full Attack:1st Attack Many  Shot Arrows on Red One (DA, AS, Rapid Shot) (1d20+13=30,   2d8+22=35)
2nd Attack Arrow on  Red One (DA, AS, Rapid Shot) (1d20+13=30,  1d8+11=15)
3rd Attack Arrow on Orange One (DA, AS) (1d20+8=19,  1d8+11=13)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) +4AC Cover, +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (31/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


DC, say "Good Night". I warned you I did not want to read another word about it. The Judges will discuss your fate in LPF.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 4, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Perrin, I wrote and posted that before I even read or recieved any kind of notification that I got a private message from you. You know there is always an easier way to get ahold of me than to go through the Private Messaging System, at least for you. And you know what it is. So I will not back down from that last statement I made. You can ban me from LPF, but do not think that a campaign ban, equates to a site ban. And do not think that I will quit posting on En'world because of a disagreement I had with one person on one game.

And just so you know, Satin is wrong in this case, at least according to the rules as written and based on his initial statement that Tonris and Tyrien were in DIM light and based on what the deeper darkness spell does.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 4, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno nods at Tyrien's instruction.

"Come along quickly as you can," he calls back to the archer.

Agno is much more comfortable taking orders than thinking tactically on his own and so he starts across the open floor at a jog.  Keeling, anticipating their destination and uncomfortable with the jostling and difficulty of maintaining his perch as Agno trots across the room launches himself into the air.  The hawk flies ahead of the tengu and up the stair to land awkwardly on the steps just above where Larissa and Relios are.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Double move: to the stair.  I _think_ he can start up the staircase but not quite reach Relios and Larissa's position.  Exact placement as you see fit, SK.  Keeling also double moves to the stair and up as far as he is able to go.[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 28
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 36/40 remaining
8 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 4, 2013)

Tyrien pincushions another stalker, causing him to drop. Agno makes a dash across the room to the staircase while Keeling takes to wing to get their as a smoother journey. Tonris starts mumbling in the dark.

To the left, the energy of the arrows fades away, leaving part of the fog cloud in darkness.  To the right, the remaining stalker gets a breath of courage, stands and attacks again.  This time, the arrow strikes, but does not pierce Tyrien's armor.  

Relios continues leading the parade of heroes up the staircase.

[sblock=start round three]Moving in the darkness DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed.
1/2 speed going up stairs.

All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 4.5 minutes
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 4.6 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism, 
28/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, 
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
42/42 AC 13+4cover Tonris ~ 
20/21 AC 18+4cover Rex ~
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand, double moves up stairs, 1/2 speed because going uphill, effectively up one level and same place
56/56 AC 24+4cover Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 29 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 4.5 min, +5 Stealth, 

-7/39 AC 19 yellow dark stalker ~ unconscious
30/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ Fog Cloud if you are not within 5', mystery action (2d8+3=5) back in darkness
-11/39 AC 23 with cover red dark stalker ~ unconscious
27/39 AC 23 with cover orange dark stalker ~ Stood up, Dazzled attack on Tyrien (1d20+9-1=26) close but missed ~ dazzled
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 5, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien steps forward to her right once again her hands continue to blur with nocking arrows, the first two at the same time (one normal, one daybreak) trying to put down the one that shot back. That dark stalker falls back down and she puts another daybreak arrow into the previously fallen one, hoping to trigger an exploding stalker.

Her last arrow she shoots in to the fog cloud, wondering if she might get lucky. She did not see where it went.

"Another one down. We'll be following in a moment, Agno!"

"Tonris, I hope your spell will deal with the last one in the fog. Then make a break for the stairs. We are done here, I think."

At least Tyrien hopes they are done, there has been some flapping and no sign of the source

[sblock=Actions]5ft Step to AC8, Activate Arcane Strike
Standard Attack: 1st Attack Many  Shot Arrows on Orange One (DA, AS, Rapid Shot) (1d20+13=31,   2d8+22=36)
2nd Attack Arrow on  Red One (DA, AS, Rapid Shot) (1d20+13=25,  1d8+11=14)
3rd Attack Arrow on one in Fog Cloud (DA, AS) (1d20+8=17,  1d8+11=16)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) +4AC Cover, +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


I think Tonris was intending to summon monster into that Fog Cloud. I think that is a good idea for NPC'ing him. 

Btw, Tyrien has not been shooting 4 Daybreak Arrows per round, only 3. Count in her mini-stats is accurate.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 5, 2013)

Larissa can do nothing but continue pounding after Relios, grateful at least that the magic boots allow her to keep pace.

[sblock=ooc]Full move to follow Relios.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 6, 2013)

Tonris' confusion at the situation, with the lights strobing distracts him slightly.  Losing concentration, where an "in my patron's name, I summon", he substitutes a "I summon my patron".  Well, she wasn't very pleased with that, and is apparently not interested in attending this fight.  In a popping of rush of air that leaves a brimstone stench left behind, the witch and his lizard disappear.

Tyrien's arrows hit their mark with surprising accuracy.  Finishing off one of the stalkers on the right does indeed push it into its death throws, bursting into a ball of flame.  This is enough to finish off the other helpless one next to him, causing it to burst into flame as well.

From Tyrien's vantage point, the light on the base of the stairs is able to dimly light the smooth bottom of the structure at the top of the stairs some ninety feet in the air.

[sblock=mid round three]
Moving in the darkness DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed.
1/2 speed going up stairs.  


All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 4.5 minutes
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 4.6 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism, moved again, on second loop up
28/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, on first loop up
18/18 AC 17 Keeling on first loop, standing on stair
42/42 AC 13+4cover Tonris ~ Exited, rather permanently.
20/21 AC 18+4cover Rex ~
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand, double moves up stairs, 1/2 speed because going uphill, on second loop up
56/56 AC 24+4cover Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 28 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 4.5 min, +5 Stealth, 

-7/39 AC 19 yellow dark stalker ~ unconscious
30/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ Fog Cloud if you are not within 5', mystery action (2d8+3=5) back in darkness
-25/39 AC 23 with cover red dark stalker ~ unconscious -> Dead => explodes (3d6=15)
-24/39 AC 23 with cover orange dark stalker ~ Stood up, Dazzled attack on Tyrien (1d20+9-1=26) close but missed ~ dazzled -> unconscious -> dead --> explodes (3d6=12)[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 7, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno hurries to catch up with Larissa and Father Relios as they climb the stair.  He pauses only long enough to situate Keeling on his perch.

"Father," calls Agno.  "What is at the top of these, hurrr... stairs?"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Continue up the stair.[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 28
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 36/40 remaining
8 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 8, 2013)

"A crystal vault!"

Tyrien is sure he has killed off three of the archers, but the fourth seems to have escaped into the darkness.  The sound of flapping wings above has stopped, leaving and eerie silence.

Relios uses the wand again, this time placing the light upon his trusty mace.  Afterwards, he continues on the long tiring climb.
[sblock=Status]Round 4: No attacks came this round.                 
Moving in the darkness DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed.
1/2 speed going up stairs.  

All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 4.5 minutes
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 4.6 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism, moved again, on second loop up
28/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, on second loop up
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand, cast daylight on mace, moves up stairs, 1/2 speed because going uphill, on third loop up
56/56 AC 24+4cover Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 28 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 4.5 min, +5 Stealth, 

-8/39 AC 19 yellow dark stalker ~ unconscious
30/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ back in darkness
-25/39 AC 23 with cover red dark stalker ~ dead
-24/39 AC 23 with cover orange dark stalker ~ dead 
[/sblock][sblock=same map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 8, 2013)

Larissa looks at Tonris' disappearance with alarm, grateful that her Lady is more forgiving.  But the rustle of wings above them gives her pause.

Moving as quickly as she dares on the rail-less stairway, she pushes past Father Relios as he pauses to use the wand.  "Keep behind me, Father, the creature may be blocking our way." she advises.  "Agno, bring up the rear."

[sblock=ooc]Full move up the steps, moving ahead of Father Relios[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 10, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno nods in response to Larissa's command then realizes that the cleric is further up the stairwell and wouldn't be able to see it.

"Hurrr... yes!"

He pauses just as he was about to overtake Father Relios and lets the priest stay ahead of him.  He peers down the stair to see if he can see Tyrien following after.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Continue up the stair.[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 28
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 36/40 remaining
8 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*







Tyrien still saw nothing of the last Dark Stalker, but she did not get shot at either. With an arrow in one hand and her bow in the other, she takes off running towards the stairs. She has no idea where the funny-haired man went but she was hoping he had something to deal with the last one.

She runs as fast as she can to catch up, figuring it will not take long with Larissa in platemail armor.

"Well, Tonris was not much help." Tyrien comments as she closes up towards the rear of those ahead of her.

[sblock=Actions]Run to catch up as far as she can make it this round. 30ft base movement.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) +4AC Cover, +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 13, 2013)

Tyrien hurries to catch up with the others climbing the stairs.  It takes six turns, with each of them getting wider and wider as you go.  Eventually the group reaches the top some ninety feet or more from the floor below.  A large marble platform, probably a hundred feet across holds a massive gem structure that is a good fifty feet in diameter and twenty feet tall.  The outer edge of the platform is marked with runes and has no railing to protect visitors from an nasty fall.
[sblock=ooc]I am off to a small convention Sat and Sunday, so posting will be light.[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 13, 2013)

Larissa holds a hand up to the others.  She considers sending another to scout, but stops herself.  If the wyvern is here, it is expecting them.  "We must be sure the platform is clear before the father starts his work," she whispers.  "Let us make our way around the crystal.  I will lead, with Agno behind me, but keep back 10 paces.  Father, you come after and Tyrien, you bring up the rear."  





[sblock=Larissa stat block]

Larissa

Initiative: +0

AC: 22 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)

HP: 63 Current: 63

CMB: +7 CMD: 17

Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +6 (currently wearing Cloak of Elvenkind, not Protection)

PER Roll:  +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:

     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture

Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]

                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.

                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:

0 Level (4)       Level 01 (4+1)         Level 02 (3+1)        Level 03 (1+1)
* Detect Magic    * Bless                       * Bull's Strength     CAST:* Daybreak Arrow
* Read Magic      CAST:* Protection from Evil CAST:* Bull's Strength     CAST: * D:  Heroism
* Light                  * Detect Evil               * Grace                
* Guidance         * Remove Fear          * D:  Bless Weapon    
                          * D:  Shield of Faith



Channeling at current level: Channel 3d6,

                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for

                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:

     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture

Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]

                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.

                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 15, 2013)

Again Agno nods his acquiescence to Larissa's commands and waits counting out her paces before he moves forward himself.

"Hurrr... fluttering flappers are just the little bats, one hopes."

He constantly turns his head and looks around as he moves out after Larissa.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 28
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 36/40 remaining
8 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 15, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien is already bringing up the rear and quips, "If that  wyvern is up here, I need to start shooting it right way."

"But I will  cover the rear as well. There is one of those Dark Stalkers still alive  down there behind us. I decided to not chase him and let him come after  us and into my waiting arrows."

"I must say, Larissa, these arrows are great! I wished I had them the last time I fought dark folk." While there is a time for stealth, she doesn't think this is it with all the scraping of metal plates going on with the heavily armored clerics.

Once Larissa moves onto  the platform with Agno, she moves past the grizzled father and takes  position to still be able to cover the stairs leading down and some of  the platform.

[sblock=Actions]Move to I10
Ready a Daybreak arrow with Arcane Strike[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) +4AC Cover, +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 16, 2013)

"Let us hope they are as effective against the beast," nods Larissa to the archer.  She begins her advance.

[sblock=ooc]Move:  to K17
I'd like to hold her action until I see what's on the other side, but if there's nothing of interest there she'll just continue on around the cylinder.  She'll stay close to the center, but won't crowd it.

[/sblock]






[sblock=Larissa stat block]

Larissa

Initiative: +0

AC: 22 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)

HP: 63 Current: 63

CMB: +7 CMD: 17

Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +6 (currently wearing Cloak of Elvenkind, not Protection)

PER Roll:  +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:

     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture

Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]

                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.

                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:

0 Level (4)       Level 01 (4+1)         Level 02 (3+1)        Level 03 (1+1)
* Detect Magic    * Bless                       * Bull's Strength     CAST:* Daybreak Arrow
* Read Magic      CAST:* Protection from Evil CAST:* Bull's Strength     CAST: * D:  Heroism
* Light                  * Detect Evil               * Grace                
* Guidance         * Remove Fear          * D:  Bless Weapon    
                          * D:  Shield of Faith



Channeling at current level: Channel 3d6,

                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for

                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:

     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture

Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]

                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.

                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 16, 2013)

In the bright light exuding from Relios' mace and the archer's arrows, the crystal vault glitters and reflects in a thousand directions as each of the facets hold a different angle.  As Larissa moves around clockwise, she sees a section where the crystals, instead of being aquamarine, emerald and sapphire, these are amethyst in color.  The shape of the different section suggests a doorway, but there is no seam.  

Peering around the edge, where the light from Agno's arrow is dimming to shadows for a human, she sees the tip of a leathery red wing.  Agno too sees the tip of a leathery wing, even more clearly with his eagle-like eyes.

*Depone tua tela!   Submouit!*  a deep, bellowing voice shouts out from the other side of the crystal.

[sblock=status]None of you speak draconic, but you recognize the growling nature of it as probably draconic.

All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 3.2 minutes
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 3.4 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism, no light source
28/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows,
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand, daylight on mace
56/56 AC 24 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 28 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 3.3 min, +5 Stealth, 

??/?? AC ?? new winged creature


30/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ back in darkness down below
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 16, 2013)

Larissa does not hesitate.  "Agno!  Move up to give me some light!" she calls.  She rushes forward, sword upraised, murmuring a prayer to Lady Kamara.  Her blade flashes with the light of a thousand suns for a moment, blinding any foe who might try to strike at her.

[sblock=ooc]
Swift:  Cast Grace to deny the creature an AoO, if it has Reach. 
Double move to S20
[/sblock]





[sblock=Larissa stat block]

Larissa

Initiative: +0

AC: 22 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)

HP: 63 Current: 63

CMB: +7 CMD: 17

Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +6 (currently wearing Cloak of Elvenkind, not Protection)

PER Roll:  +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:

     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture

Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]

                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.

                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:

0 Level (4)       Level 01 (4+1)         Level 02 (3+1)        Level 03 (1+1)
* Detect Magic    * Bless                       * Bull's Strength     CAST:* Daybreak Arrow
* Read Magic      CAST:* Protection from Evil CAST:* Bull's Strength     CAST: * D:  Heroism
* Light                  * Detect Evil               * Grace                
* Guidance         * Remove Fear          * D:  Bless Weapon    
                          * D:  Shield of Faith



Channeling at current level: Channel 3d6,

                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for

                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:

     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture

Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]

                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.

                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 16, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien moves past Agno, hoping to get a look at whatever it is. With Lariss rushing off, unsupported she comments to the tengu, "I hope she knows what she is doing. It would have been smarter to lure the creature to us and our waiting arrows or something.."

The archeress nocks a pair of arrows and prepares to fire if a target presents itself.

[sblock=Actions]Move to H17
Ready attack: Many shot arrows (DA/AS/Bless): 1D20+14=[7]+14=21; 2D8+22=[8, 5]+22=35[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) +4AC Cover, +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 16, 2013)

Larissa charges forth, meeting the creature toe to toe, as the shadow line that divides the darkness from the light stands between the two mighty opponents, more so stepping on Larissa's toes.  Tyrien moves over and prepares to unleash some arrows, but the crystal dome is still blocking too much of the creature to even tell what it is at this second.  

[sblock=Combat mid round 1]
None of you speak draconic, but you recognize the growling nature of it as probably draconic.

All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 3.2 minutes
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 3.4 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism, no light source, Grace, double moved
28/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows,
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
5?/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand, daylight on mace
56/56 AC 24 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 28 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 3.3 min, +5 Stealth, moved, Ready action not taken yet

??/?? AC ?? new winged creature


30/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ back in darkness down below[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 17, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno moves forward to support Larissa though he stops near the edge of the platform and begins casting a spell.  Once finished his bow blazes with the light of day.

"Hurrr!  What great scaly beast it that?!"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: to L22
Standard: cast _daylight_ (target: shortbow)[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 28
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 36/40 remaining
8 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 17, 2013)

Tis no scaly beast at all.  Agno's brighter daylight reveals a massive beast of a lion with dragon-like wings and paws. The red mane of fur tapers into a slight fuzz upon the wings, almost bat like in nature.  A shiny amulet dangles from a collar about its neck and a coil of bronze wraps around one of its forearms.

Relios comes around the crystal, mace in one hand, wand in the other, looking for a fight.  

Upon spotting the old codger coming around, *"Relios?  You're dead!"*  Without hesitation, the winged lion gallops, charging the old priest.  Larissa swings her great sword at the rear haunch of the departing lion. Tyrien lets a couple arrows fly at the charging beast, but they bounce off of its thick hide instead of piercing through.  Relios intends to meet the charging beast with a swing of his mace, but the beast has longer forearms with which to get the first strike.

Undeterred, the old priest steps in and wails upon the creature with a single mighty blow.  A sizzling crack of almost thunder is heard as the weapon discharges its pent up energy into its victim.

[sblock=Combat Start round 2] Uh oh, nobody has knowledge arcana.

All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 3.2 minutes
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 3.4 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism,  AoO available and 2nd round actions
28/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, Daylight lit bow
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
16/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace and wand in hand, daylight on mace, move to L19, std: ready mace, defeated by reach, 2nd rd, 5' step in and striking first, Mace attack: 1D20+9 = [17]+9 = 26 hits, damage: weapon 1D8-1 = (6)-1 = 5; Consecrated 2D6 = (4, 3) = 7; Spell-Storing Inflict Serious Wounds 3D8+7 = (2, 2, 5)+7 = 16 = 28 damage
56/56 AC 24 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 28 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 3.3 min, +5 Stealth, moved, Readied action missed, 2nd round actions available
-28/?? AC >21 winged lion, charge and pounce, claw/claw/bite: 1D20+12 = (2)+12 = 14, 1D20+12 = (19)+12 = 31, 1D20+12 = (14)+12 = 26 hitting twice for damage claw and bite: 1D6+13+1D8+13 = (2)+13+(6)+13 = 34



30/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ back in darkness down below





[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 17, 2013)

Larissa swings at the departing beast, striking with all her might.

[sblock=ooc]
Power attack with Greatsword: +13 (BAB 4 + STR 5 (w/Bull Str) +WF 1+Magic 1 + Heroism 2 (Bless does not stack, correct?)

Attk:_: 1D20+13 = [10]+13 = 23


Dmg: _: 2D6+14 = [5, 2]+14 = 21



[/sblock]

Seeing the beast close with the Father, she yells, "Relios!  Fall back!"  She does not want to shout the truth in the beast's hearing, that if the Father falls, they are lost.









*OOC:*


Sorry about the confusion, updated.  Could I see outcome of AoO before moving?











[sblock=Larissa stat block]

Larissa

Initiative: +0

AC: 22 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)

HP: 63 Current: 63

CMB: +7 CMD: 17

Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +6 (currently wearing Cloak of Elvenkind, not Protection)

PER Roll:  +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:

     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture

Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]

                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.

                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:

0 Level (4)       Level 01 (4+1)         Level 02 (3+1)        Level 03 (1+1)
* Detect Magic    * Bless                       * Bull's Strength     CAST:* Daybreak Arrow
* Read Magic      CAST:* Protection from Evil CAST:* Bull's Strength     CAST: * D:  Heroism
* Light                  * Detect Evil               * Grace                
* Guidance         * Remove Fear          * D:  Bless Weapon    
                          * D:  Shield of Faith



Channeling at current level: Channel 3d6,

                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for

                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:

     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture

Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]

                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.

                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 17, 2013)

[sblock=ooc ICastle down]Invisible Castle has been down for like a week now.  I don't think they will be coming back online.  So, use http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/ instead.  You don't have to signup.  It can be used anonymously and immediately.

Correct: Bless does not stack since they are both morale bonuses.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 17, 2013)

Larissa's strike against the departing lion rings true, but doesn't cut as deep as she expected it to.
[sblock=Combat starting round 2]Uh oh, nobody has knowledge arcana.

All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 3.2 minutes
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 3.4 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism,  2nd round actions
28/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, Daylight lit bow
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
16/5? AC 16 Relios ~  mace and wand in hand, daylight on mace, move to L19, std: ready mace,  defeated by reach, 2nd rd, 5' step in and striking first, Mace attack: 1D20+9 = [17]+9 = 26 hits, damage: weapon 1D8-1 = (6)-1 = 5; Consecrated 2D6 = (4, 3) = 7; Spell-Storing Inflict Serious Wounds 3D8+7 = (2, 2, 5)+7 = 16 = 28 damage
56/56 AC 24 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 28 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 3.3 min, +5 Stealth, moved, Readied action missed, 2nd round actions available
-44/?? AC 22 while charging winged lion, charge and pounce, claw/claw/bite: 1D20+12 = (2)+12 = 14, 1D20+12 = (19)+12 = 31, 1D20+12 = (14)+12 = 26 hitting twice for damage claw and bite: 1D6+13+1D8+13 = (2)+13+(6)+13 = 34



30/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ back in darkness down below






[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 17, 2013)

Agno is paralyzed by confusion and indecision.  _Relios dead?_  The old man stood directly in front of him!  Doubts from their journey surge to the forefront of Agno's mind and the tip of the arrow knocked and ready to fire wavers back and forth from Relios and the creature.

"Foul wyvern of darkness!  In the names of Issolatha, Helerion, and the, hurrr... Sword Saints we will drive you and your stalker minions from this holy place!"

Finding his resolve Agno aims at the creature, asks for insight from Issolatha, and fires.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Swift: activate Hawkeye
Standard: ranged attack: Hawkeye + PBS: 1D20+11 = [17]+11 = 28
1D6+3 = [5]+3 = 8
[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 28
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 36/40 remaining
8 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 17, 2013)

The birdman shoots with the arrow flying true, but it does not sink deep into the beast.  In retaliation, a massive clawed paw swipes at the tengu archer, ripping into armor and gouging his arm.
[sblock=Combat mid round 2]All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 3.2 minutes
63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 3.4 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism,  2nd round actions
14/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, Daylight lit bow, shot once, hit
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
16/5? AC 16 Relios ~   mace and wand in hand, daylight on mace, move to L19, std: ready mace,   defeated by reach, 2nd rd, 5' step in and striking first, Mace attack: 1D20+9 = [17]+9 = 26 hits, damage: weapon 1D8-1 = (6)-1 = 5; Consecrated 2D6 = (4, 3) = 7; Spell-Storing Inflict Serious Wounds 3D8+7 = (2, 2, 5)+7 = 16 = 28 damage
56/56 AC 24 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 28 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 3.3 min, +5 Stealth, moved, Readied action missed, 2nd round actions available
-47/?? AC 22 while charging winged lion, charge and pounce, claw/claw/bite: 1D20+12 = (2)+12 = 14, 1D20+12 = (19)+12 = 31, 1D20+12 = (14)+12 = 26 hitting twice for damage claw and bite: 1D6+13+1D8+13 = (2)+13+(6)+13 = 34 Takes AoO on Agno (10' reach) AoO on Agno: 1D20+12 = [15]+12 = 27 hits for AoO damage: 1D6+13 = [1]+13 = 14


30/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ back in darkness down below[/sblock][sblock=same map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 17, 2013)

"Agno!" calls Larissa, charging forward.  "Keep healing the Father!"  She dares not say more, though the beast seems intent on killing Father Reinos in any case.

She halts behind the creature and calls down Lady Kamara's energies, letting them surge around the monster to heal her companions.

[sblock=ooc]
Move:  To P19
Std:  Channel healing, using Selective Channel to skip the monster while hitting Agno and Father Reinos (and herself, if the beast has a AoO).

Healing:  _: 3D6 = [1, 2, 6] = 9





Larissa

Initiative: +0

AC: 22 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)

HP: 63 Current: 63

CMB: +7 CMD: 17

Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +6 (currently wearing Cloak of Elvenkind, not Protection)

PER Roll:  +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword



Weapons:

     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture

Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,



                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]

                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.

                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield



Spells prepared:

0 Level (4)       Level 01 (4+1)         Level 02 (3+1)        Level 03 (1+1)
* Detect Magic    * Bless                       * Bull's Strength     CAST:* Daybreak Arrow
* Read Magic      CAST:* Protection from Evil CAST:* Bull's Strength     CAST: * D:  Heroism
* Light                  * Detect Evil               * Grace                
* Guidance         * Remove Fear          * D:  Bless Weapon    
                          * D:  Shield of Faith






Channeling at current level: Channel 3d6,

                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for

                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)




Weapons:

     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture

Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,



                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]

                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.

                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield


[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 17, 2013)

Another claw slashes out on the cleric coming in from behind.  This claw does nothing more than scrape across the armor.
[sblock=second AoO]AoO on Larissa: 1D20+12 = [2]+12 = 14 missed[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 18, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*







Tyrien steps forward to her left and her hands blur firing regular arrows turning the creature into a pin cushion.

"Is this a wyvern?"

[sblock=Actions]5ft Step to I18, Activate Arcane Strike
Full Attack: 1st Attack Many  Shot Arrows (DA, AS, PBS, Rapid Shot, Bless): 1D20+15 =[18]+15=33; 2D8+22=[7, 5]+24=36
2nd Attack  Arrows (DA, AS, Rapid Shot, Bless): 1D20+15=[13]+15=28; 1D8+12=[2]+12=15
3rd Attack  Arrow (DA, AS, PBS, Bless): 1D20+10=[14]+10=24; 1D8+12=[7]+12=19[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) +4AC Cover, +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC, Bless
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Why an AoO for channeling energy? IIRC it doesn't provoke AoOs. 
I assume Agno got hit because of reach, yes?
Btw, late at night and messed up my rolls so they are manually fixed.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 18, 2013)

Tyrien's arrows strike true, grievously wounding the creature but not dropping it.

On its last legs, but valiantly fighting on, the creature lashes out again at the old priest.  Two mighty claws are enough to take the old man down and leave him unconscious and sputtering blood.  Turning to the next wounded one, the lion-esqe creature bites Agno's leg, leaving deep wounds.  

[sblock=ooc]10' reach got Agno as he shot his bow, and Larissa moved through a threatened square instead of just into one.[/sblock][sblock=Combat start round 3]All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 3.2 minutes
 63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 3.4 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism
6/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 9 daybreak arrows, Daylight lit bow
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
*-6*/5? AC 16 Relios ~    mace and wand in hand, daylight on mace, unconscious
56/56 AC 24 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 28 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 3.3 min, +5 Stealth
*-97*/?? AC 24 winged lion, Claw on Relios: 1D20+12 = [6]+12 = 18 hits, claw damage on Relios: 1D6+13 = [2]+13 = 15
 second claw on Relios: 1D20+12 = [7]+12 = 19 hits, second claw damage: 1D6+13 = [3]+13 = 16, bite on Agno: 1D20+12 = [8]+12 = 20 hits bite damage: 1D8+13 = [4]+13 = 17

30/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ back in darkness down below 






[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 18, 2013)

Desperate to stop the monster before it kills her comrades, Larissa screams a warcry as she brings her blade around in a powerful arc, but the creature sidesteps too quickly.

[sblock=ooc]Power attack with greatsword.
_: 1D20+13 = [7]+13 = 20 - Miss


[/sblock]







[sblock=Larissa stat block]

Larissa

Initiative: +0

AC: 22 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)

HP: 63 Current: 63

CMB: +7 CMD: 17

Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +6 (currently wearing Cloak of Elvenkind, not Protection)

PER Roll:  +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword



Weapons:

     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture

Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,



                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]

                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.

                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield



Spells prepared:

0 Level (4)       Level 01 (4+1)         Level 02 (3+1)        Level 03 (1+1)
* Detect Magic    * Bless                       * Bull's Strength     CAST:* Daybreak Arrow
* Read Magic      CAST:* Protection from Evil CAST:* Bull's Strength     CAST: * D:  Heroism
* Light                  * Detect Evil               * Grace                
* Guidance         * Remove Fear          * D:  Bless Weapon    
                          * D:  Shield of Faith






Channeling at current level: Channel 3d6,

                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for

                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)




Weapons:

     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture

Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,



                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]

                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.

                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield


[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 18, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno stumbles back from the creature reeling from the attack.

"Oof!  I don't know what that thing is," he calls to Tyrien.  "Just we were told there was a, hurrr... wyvern here.  It must be a wyvern, yes?"

He quickly draws another arrow and fires but his wounds cause his aim to be off and the arrow ricochets from the crystal structure and clatters off the edge of the ledge into the darkness below.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]I hope I'm not misremembering being told there was a wyvern.

5 ft. step to K21
Swift: activate Hawkeye
Standard: ranged attack: PBS+Hawkeye+Bless: 1D20+12 = [3]+12 = 15
1D6+3 = [4]+3 = 7
[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 6
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 34/40 remaining
8 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 18, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Yes, you were told they had brought a wyvern. From the dead bodies you saw, its possible they had enough troops to bring more than one creature. Downstairs on the main floor, two of the archers were hiding behind the non-moving body of a draconic looking creature that looks like it had fallen and crashed in the pews.  This creature you are facing has a wingspan just as big, but the body is lion instead of reptile in nature.




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 19, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien sees the Father fall and now she has a clear view of the winged lion creature. She lets fly with arrows in a steady stream, the next arrow in the air before the one before even strikes home.  The feathered ends quiver as they appear like magic in the beat's hide once they strike home.

"Wyvern or not, is it dead? I am sure the old fart would tell us in his grumpy nature if he still lives."

[sblock=Actions]Activate Arcane Strike
Full Attack: 1st Attack Many  Shot Arrows (DA, AS, Rapid Shot, PBS, Bless): 1D20+15=[10]+15=25; 2D8+24=[7, 6]+24=37
2nd Attack   Arrow (DA, AS, Rapid Shot, PBS, Bless): 1D20+15=[13]+15=28; 1D8+12 =[5]+12=17
3rd Attack  Arrow (DA, AS, PBS, Bless): 1D20+10=[18]+10=28; 1D8+12=[5]+12=17[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) +4AC Cover, +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC, Bless
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Wow, my brain was fried last night. Thanks for not calling me a dumb ass, SK.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 19, 2013)

When the first arrow strikes, the creature lets out a final roar of pain before collapsing.  The second, third and fourth arrows ensure that it is not going to be getting back up again. Relios' body is still squirting blood on the marble, so he isn't dead yet.

[sblock=Status round 4]In just 3 rounds, my CR 10 is dead.  *whimper*  Even the CR 12 version would have fallen.   I  updated the experience block . Tyrien actually leveled before climbing the stairs.  Larissa was short of leveling by 400 xp while climbing the stairs.  So, she jumped quite a bit past the mark after the current fight finished.

Tyrien levels.   Larissa levels.  Agno needs another 413 xp and will level again.  
  PS. Invisible Castle is back up.

All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 3.2 minutes
 63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 3.4 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism
6/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 7 daybreak arrows, Daylight lit bow
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
*-7*/5? AC 16 Relios ~    mace and wand in hand, daylight on mace, unconscious bleeding out Stabilization DC 10 (1d20+1-6=8) fails
56/56 AC 24 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 28 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 3.3 min, +5 Stealth
*-48*/100 AC 24 winged lion, *DEAD*

30/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ back in darkness down below 







[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 20, 2013)

"Well done!" Larissa calls to Tyrien.  "Watch the stairs -- Other stalkers may be coming.  Come, Agno, let us get the Father back on his feet so that he can end this madness."

She moves to the fallen priest and lays her hands upon him, whispering a call for the aid of the Host.

[sblock=ooc]Using second level slot currently on Bull's Strength to spontaneously cast Cure Moderate Wounds.

Cure Serious Wounds on Father Relios (2d8+6=20)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien nocks another daybreak arrow, switching back to the lighted ones in case that dark stalker from below is pursuing them.

"Larissa, Agno? Can you save-..."

"Oh, I see that you have it under control. I do have a few healing spells that I can use as well."

"I got the stairs covered. I know there is still one of those dark folk downstairs I left alive and free."

She moves back to the head of the stairwell and sights her nocked arrow downward looking for a target to appear.

[sblock=Actions]Activate Arcane Strike
Move to H12
Readied Ranged Attack: Readied Arrow (DA,AS,Bless) (1d20+16=21,  1d8+11=13) Add +1Att/Dmg for PBS if something appears & closes to within 30ft.
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +14 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch) +4AC Cover, +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC, Bless
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 20, 2013)

As soon as Relios wakes, he lays his hands on his chest to heal himself some more. He then rolls over and stands up.  "We got to hurry up and get in there.  Give me a second to catch my breath and I can unlock the door."

[sblock=Status round 4]Tyrien levels.   Larissa levels.  Agno needs another 413 xp and will level again.  

All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 3.0 minutes
 63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 3.2 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism, cast Cure serious wounds
6/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 7 daybreak arrows, Daylight lit bow
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
28/5? AC 16 Relios ~    mace and wand in hand, daylight on mace, Cure Critical on self (4d8+7=15)
56/56 AC 24 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 28 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 3.1 min, +5 Stealth, moved and readied to shoot something coming up the stairs
*-48*/100 AC 24 winged lion, *DEAD*

30/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ back in darkness down below 
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 21, 2013)

Larissa nods, but gestures to the winged lion.  "What was that creature? she asks.  "You knew it?  It betrayed you?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 21, 2013)

"I don't know.  Manticores have spiked tails, so I don't think it one of them."  Catching his breath, "I am the senior priest here.  Everyone in the area knows _*my*_ name.  I haven't seen that thing before."
[sblock=ooc]Waiting patiently for Agno's action (to heal himself likely) for round four before moving on.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Larissa nods to the father, though her eyes narrow.

[sblock=ooc]Sense Motive to see if the Father really does not recognize the creature.
1d20+7=20

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 22, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]You do not detect any deception from the old priest.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2013)

Agno starts abruptly when Keeling flaps his wings and buffets Agno in the face.

"Hurrr!  What?!  Oh, yes."

Assessing his own wounded condition he lets Larissa deal with Relios while he casts a curing spell upon himself.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]CLW: 1d8+5=8[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 14
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 34/40 remaining
8 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 23, 2013)

Relios hobbles over to the darkened crystals.  Pulling out and palming a holy symbol, he traces his fingers in the shape of a doorway while casting.  Agno and Larissa recognize the spell as _stone shape. _ The crystals separate, unlocking their intertwined nature and the door segment retracts upwards.  "I need all of you in here to do this.  Gather around the pedestal.  But absolutely* do not* touch anything until I tell you." He adjusts the holy symbol of Helerion that hangs around his neck to make sure that it is prominently displayed in proper regal fashion before getting ready to enter the room.

Looking into the the crystal vault, you see a large crystal sitting upon a stone pedestal.  Around the pedestal stands four statues as guards, each grasping a long sword and waiting with the patience of stone.  Behind each of the statues, a mighty weapon hangs on the wall.  To the north, an emerald mace.  To the west, a warhammer whose head glows in a rainbow of colors.  To the south, a longsword made from a single crystal of amethyst.  To the east, a tower shield stands that seems to almost be ablaze as reds and yellows dance across its face.

[sblock=start round five]Tyrien levels.   Larissa levels.  Agno needs another 237 xp and will level again.  Numbers here.  Agno, go ahead and start leveling too.

At the moment, line of sight to the weapons is blocked.  They will show on the map once someone with light gets inside.

All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 2.9 minutes
 63/63 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 3.1 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism,
14/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 7 daybreak arrows, Daylight lit bow
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
28/5? AC 16 Relios ~    mace and wand in hand, daylight on mace, Moved, Cast Stone Shape
56/56 AC 24 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 28 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 3.0 min, +5 Stealth, 
*-48*/100 AC 24 winged lion, *DEAD*

30/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ back in darkness down below         [/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 23, 2013)

Larissa nods, and moves inside.  She takes up a position near the altar, but faces the doorway, weapon still in hand.  She clearly intends to attack anything unfriendly that might try to enter.

[sblock=ooc]Move to O15[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 23, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien moves quickly into the revealed chamber and comments snarky tone, "Heh, who do you think I am? Tonris?"

"I did not see the last dark stalker coming up the stairs. If he is smart, he is running away."

She stands near the pedestal with a daybreak arrow nocked. She is watching the opening for any potential threats following them into the chamber.

[sblock=Actions]Double Move to N14
Daybreak Arrow is nocked and shining[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +15 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch)  +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC, Bless
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Leveled Tyrien


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 23, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno balks as Relios describes what he needs from them.  He stands rigidly and stares at the opening in the crystal structure with obvious dismay.

"It is, hurrr... *enclosed*."

Keeling shrieks a high-pitched call and ducks his head close to whisper something in Agno's ear.  The tengu listens but doesn't take his eye from the opening.  Finally he exhales loudly and brushes Keeling from his perch.

"Go, find someplace to perch while I do this."

Slowly Agno moves to take position within the crystal opposite of Larissa.  Disregarding Agno's instruction Keeling lands on his perch again and begins combing his beak through Agno's feathers in a soothing action.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: to O12[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 14
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 34/40 remaining
8 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 24, 2013)

Agno notices that as Larissa and Tyrien moves in, their light sources pass through the crystals in a myriad of colors and beams towards the walls and ceiling of the citadel.

"Slide around a bit and give me a little  room to work girls.  Place a hand on the edge of the pillar like so with  just the fingertips touching the edge.  It will protect you from the  waves of energy."  After showing you what to do, Relios grasps the crystal in the center and begins chanting.  "By  the light of Helerion, banish the darkness and creatures who thrive  within it from this place and this land. By the light of Helerion, burn  away our enemies.  By the light of Helerion, light this spire in a blaze  of glory for all the world to see."  He seems to be waiting until all three of you are touching the edge of the pillar before using his channels.

[sblock=ooc]If you feel that Relios is duping you, give me a sense motive roll in a "DM only" sblock.  Along with the roll, list any anomalies you have noticed which may give you bonuses in that block. I am curious as to what each of you think you may have noticed.  He did tell you there was a crystal vault at the top of the stairs.  He didn't have to break in. Sounds truthful to me.   [/sblock][sblock=status round six]With you bunched up, some of the weapons on the walls are still in shadow.

All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 2.8 minutes
 73/73 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 3.0 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism,
14/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 7 daybreak arrows, Daylight lit bow
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
28/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace sheathed, daylight on mace, Moved, grabbed crystal, chanting
64/64 AC 24 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 28 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 2.9 min, +5 Stealth, 
*-48*/100 AC 24 winged lion, *DEAD*

30/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ back in darkness down below[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 24, 2013)

[sblock=GM]OK, well, I've been pushing Larissa's suspicions for a while.  Here's what I've got:
Relios said he had never seen the lion thing before, but it recognized him on sight, and also declared him dead.  True, the Father would be well-known to people, but it's not like his picture is hanging on the wall.  How would the lion-thing have seen him?  The Father did mention there was a traitor in the church, but it's still not clear how that leads the lion-thing to knowledge of Relios' appearance.  And why would the lion-thing assume he was dead if his body was not among the dead clergymen?

Another point is that the Father has been willing to let other people handle the hand-to-hand combat, until we got to the top of the stairs and met the lion thing.  Then, as soon as it recognized him, he charged and hit it with everything he had.  In other words, as soon as we encountered something that might have led to awkward questions, he killed it as quickly as possible.  Even though he claimed he had no idea what it was or where it came from.

It's also odd that the wyvern the Father was so afraid of was lying dead on the floor, but perhaps that just reflects the fact that the Father left before the battle was completely concluded.

Another strange thing:  Was the lion-thing really in league with the Dark Ones?  Why didn't it come to help them when we were slaughtering them?  

Another oddity:  The Father did not go to the Church of Helerion for help.  He wanted a small strike force, true, but they might have been able to furnish him with one.

One possible scenario:  The ritual cleansing requires some form of human (humanoid?) sacrifice.  The Father did not want to bring in loyal followers of Helerion, and is instead choosing to sacrifice those outside of the Faith.

Related scenario:  The Father may believe he is in some way responsible for the deaths.  Perhaps he was even the traitor, and this is his way of cleansing his soul.

Another off-the-wall thought:  What if the lion-thing were really a temple guardian for the good guys?  He could have been protecting the shrine.  That would explain how he knew Relios, why the bad guys hadn't raided it, and why Relios was so desperate to kill it before it could explain anything.

Finally, my roll (add one to it if you want to include the Skill Rank I added when Larissa leveled):  Sense Motive Roll: 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16


[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 24, 2013)

Larissa gives Father Relios a measured look, then wordlessly walks back onto the platform.  She kneels beside the lion-thing, examining it.

[sblock=ooc]Move to N19
[/sblock]

[sblock=GM]You mentioned that the lion-thing was wearing jewelry.  Larissa is examining it.  Does it bear the markings of Helerion on it?  And does it looks as if it might have been put on the creature recently (as if it were captured in the fight) or is the fur well-worn around it, indicating it has been worn for a long time?  Roll for me on an appropriate skill (Perception?) if you like.
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 24, 2013)

[sblock=Larissa]The bronze coil wrapped around one upper arm of the beast is finely crafted and bears many runes on it that would be found on a wand of healing.  The amulet and the heavy chain it sits upon both appear to be mithral.  It bears the symbol of Helerion as well as an inscription around the edge in draconic.  Both of these items have been worn by the creature for years and appear to have been custom crafted for it.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 24, 2013)

Larissa's body goes taut and she rises, sword at the ready.

"It's a trap!" she yells to her companions in alarm.  "That's not Father Relios!  He's in league with the Dark Ones!"

[sblock=ooc]I'm assuming that the walk-and-look used up Larissa's action for the round.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 25, 2013)

"No I'm not!  Get back in here!"

[sblock=mid round 6]Considering the 2.5 daylight spells running, enough light passes through the crystals for Larissa to see even though line of sight is blocked.
All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 2.8 minutes
 73/73 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 3.0 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism, moved, kneel and inspect body (Yep, all actions used.)
14/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 7 daybreak arrows, Daylight lit bow
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
28/5? AC 16 Relios ~ mace sheathed, daylight on mace, Moved, grabbed crystal, chanting
64/64 AC 24 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 28 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 2.9 min, +5 Stealth, 
*-48*/100 AC 24 winged lion, *DEAD*

30/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ back in darkness down below[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien doesn't touch the pedestal and after Larissa takes off she has had she can stand concerning the grizzled old fart, "We should charge you triple."

"Enough of this!"

She switches to blunt arrows and start firing at the old priest to knock him out.

[sblock=Actions]Tyrien has been suspicious from the beginning as well. Much of the same reasons as Mfloyd3 stated. But this roll is crap Sense Motive: 1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9
Full Attack: 1st Attack Many  Shot Arrows (DA, AS, Rapid Shot, PBS, Bless, Blunt): 1D20+11 = [4]+11 =  15; 2D8+24 = [8, 4]+24 = 36 - Based on 7th level otherwise add +2Attack
2nd Attack Arrow  (DA, AS, Rapid Shot, PBS, Bless, Blunt): 1D20+11 = [11]+11 = 22; 1D8+12 = [1]+12 = 13
3rd Attack Arrow (DA, AS, PBS, Bless, Blunt): 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7; 1D8+12 = [7]+12 = 19
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +15 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch)  +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC, Bless
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 26, 2013)

From the darkness below, a crash is heard, then a death scream, followed by a booming woosh of what you expect is a fireball.  

Tyrien drops a lighted arrow, grabbing a blunt one instead.  Father Relios takes this opportunity to whallop the archer with the crystal in his hands.  Heavier than he expected, the impromptu attack completely misses.  But, it triggered something as the statues, who are not statues, attack.  Two attack the girl while the other two attack the birdman.  Agno feels the sting of longsword ripping through his back.  Tyrien manages to strike the father with three arrows, but the statues both take the opportunity to slice the archer with deep wounds.

[sblock=mid round 6]Considering the 2.5 daylight spells running, enough light passes through  the crystals for Larissa to see even though line of sight is blocked.
All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 2.8 minutes
 73/73 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 3.0 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism, moved, kneel and inspect body (Yep, all actions used.)
*5*/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 7 daybreak arrows, Daylight lit bow
18/18 AC 17 Keeling (shoulder perch)
*7*/5? 49NL AC 16 Relios ~ mace sheathed, daylight on mace, Moved, grabbed crystal, chanting AoO AoO - improvised weapon (1d20+7-4=6) missed Tyrien
42/64 AC 24 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 28 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 2.9 min, +5 Stealth, non-lethal attacks on Relios, 3 arrows hit
*-48*/100 AC 24 winged lion, *DEAD*

??/?? AC 14 statue 1N ~ readied action large flanking attack on Tyrien (1d20+8-1+2=16) miss, Flanking AoO on Tyrien (1d20+8-1+2=28) hits crit confirm (1d20+8-1+2=18) not, lg longsword damage (2d6+4=8)
??/?? AC 14 statue 2E ~ readied action large flanking attack on Tyrien (1d20+8-1+2=22) miss, Flanking AoO on Tyrien (1d20+8-1+2=28) hits crit confirm (1d20+8-1+2=22) not,  damage (2d6+4=14)
??/?? AC 14 statue 3S ~ readied action 5' step, large attack on Agno (1d20+8-1=16) miss
??/?? AC 14 statue 4W ~ readied action large flanking attack on Agno (1d20+8-1+2=27) hits lg longsword damage (2d6+4=9)


Attack sequence was:
Tyrien starts full attack with first double shot, provokes AoO from Father Relios
Father Relios takes AoO, triggers statues readied actions
readied action 1N miss Tyrien
readied action 2E miss Tyrien
readied action 3S misses Agno
readied action 4W hits Agno for 9
Relios misses
Tyrien's first two arrows strike
Tyrien shoots again, provoking AoOs who are all large with reach from 1N, 2E and 4W.
1N takes AoO crit threat, doesn't confirm, 8 on Tyrien
2E takes AoO crit threat, doesn't confirm, 14 on Tyrien
Tyrien shoots 3rd time

Agno gets to finish out the round surrounded and heavily wounded

30/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ back in darkness down below
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 26, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno realizes that no matter what he does he is more than likely going to take a wound that will drop him unconscious or perhaps kill him.  Yet if he can continue to dodge...

"Hurrr!  The secrets of the beyond are within my grasp!"

Keeling launches himself from his perch with a shriek that echoes piercingly within the close confines of the crystal chamber.  The hawk flies at the statue getting in its way in defense of Agno in hopes of giving his master a chance to survive.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Full round: Fight defensively (+2 dodge AC)
5 ft step: to N13

Keeling:
Move: to O10 (provokes AoO)
Standard: Aid Another (AC): 1d20+8=17 (+2 to Agno's AC if Keeling survives the AoO to give aid).[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch) Current AC: 20 (fighting defensively)/ 22 (Keeling's Aid)
*HP:* 43 Current: 5
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 34/40 remaining
8 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 26, 2013)

[sblock=ooc suggestions]option A) Fighting defensively gives Agno an attack at -4 while gaining his +2 AC bonus.  So, he still gets to swing a weapon if wanted.
option B) Total defense would give Agno a +4 AC dodge bonus.
option C) But, If Keeling is drawing an AoO, then Agno can withdraw which allows him to leave the threatened square of 3S as a first square of movement and get out of the room. 1N, 2E, 4W and Relios would have already spent their AoOs for round 6. It is a gamble as to if any of them have combat reflexes.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 26, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

When Keeling attacks Agno sees a slim chance to get out of the small crystal room and aid his familiar from the outside.  He takes it and dashes past Tyrien, Relios, and the statues...

As he goes he whistles and calls out to Keeling to follow.  "Come, my friend!"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]I had intended Option B but I think I'll edit to C since you're giving me that option.  So, Withdraw for Agno, Keeling stays the same.  End near Larissa.[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 5
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 34/40 remaining
8 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 26, 2013)

The hawk flutters and flaps in the face of the statue, allowing his master to get way, but pays a heavy price for doing so as the statue's blade connects, drawing blood. 

Seeing that the party is turning on him, Father Relios bolts out of the vault and leaps over the edge of the platform.  The light emanating from his mace indicates he is falling far slower than someone plummeting to their death.
"Thieves!  Thieves are in the vault!"

The statues continue their attack on the one left inside the vault.  One is able to get through Tyrien's defenses and strike a blow.  With the bird too close to swing the sword, the statue to the west swats it a stone hand, knocking it unconscious and to the floor.

[sblock=Start of round 7]Last bit of round 6: statue 4W  AoO on Keeling (1d20+8-1+2=25) hits damage on poor Keeling (2d6+4=8)

Relic is below the rim of the platform so no one has line of sight on him from their current positions.

All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 2.7 minutes
 73/73 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 2.9 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism, kneeling
*5*/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 7 daybreak arrows, Daylight lit bow
*-1*/18 AC 17 Keeling ~ in the statue's square, down and unconscious
*7*/5? 49NL AC 16 Relios ~ crystal in hand, daylight on mace, full withdrawl over the edge, feather fall effect kicks in (-10')
35/64 AC 23 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 28 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 2.8 min, +5 Stealth, 
*-48*/100 AC 24 winged lion, *DEAD*

??/?? AC 14 statue 1N ~ flanking attack (1d20+8-1+2=15) on Tyrien missed
??/?? AC 14 statue 2E ~ flanking attack (1d20+8-1+2=10) on Tyrien missed
??/?? AC 14 statue 3S ~ 5' and flanking attack (1d20+8-1+2=23) on Tyrien just hits (Prot from Evil didn't help) damage (2d6+4=7)
??/?? AC 14 statue 4W ~ slam attack on Keeling (1d20+8-1=22) hits slam damage (1d8+4=11)

??/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ back in darkness down below
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 27, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien feels like she really stepped into it, never expecting to be ambushed by the statues after the old priests betrayal.

"Larissa, I need to get out of here! Can you contain these statues inside?"

Braving the chopping swords that are threatening to cut her to ribbons, she ducks down and tries to escape. She does a roll to attempt to avoid having her head removed.

[sblock=Actions]Withdraw to H20 (if she can make it). 1st square would be M15, then try to avoid AoOs (Acrobatics (1d20+12=19)) before continuing on.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +15 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch)  +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 35 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC, Bless
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 27, 2013)

Larissa watches the priest go over the edge of the platform, and considers the sounds of struggle below as he bellows his words.  "Liar!" she screams after him.  "You betrayed your Order!"

But Tyrien's voice calls her back to the matter at hand.  "I will hold them," she tells the archer.  She rushes forward so that her body blocks the exit to the room, her sword at the ready.

[sblock=ooc]Move to N16.  Std:  Ready a sword swing at the first hostile to come within striking distance.[/sblock]





[sblock=Larissa stat block]

Larissa

Initiative: +0

AC: 22 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)

HP: 63 Current: 63

CMB: +7 CMD: 17

Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +6 (currently wearing Cloak of Elvenkind, not Protection)

PER Roll:  +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:

     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture

Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]

                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.

                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:

0 Level (4)       Level 01 (4+1)         Level 02 (3+1)        Level 03 (1+1)
* Detect Magic    * Bless                       * Bull's Strength     CAST:* Daybreak Arrow
* Read Magic      CAST:* Protection from Evil CAST:* Bull's Strength     CAST: * D:  Heroism
* Light                  * Detect Evil               * Grace                
* Guidance         * Remove Fear          * D:  Bless Weapon    
                          * D:  Shield of Faith



Channeling at current level: Channel 3d6,

                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for

                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:

     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture

Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]

                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.

                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 27, 2013)

Her haircut may not be the same as what it used to be, but Tyrien manages to tumble between the swinging swords to get out of the room and to the edge of the platform.  Larissa moves in, past the point of corking the door, but where she can swing her sword the most.  She then waits for their aggressive move.

[sblock=mid round 7]Relic is below the rim of the platform so no one has line of sight on him from their current positions.

All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 2.7 minutes
 73/73 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 2.9 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism, moved, ready attack at first hostile in range
*5*/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 7 daybreak arrows, Daylight lit bow
*-1*/18 AC 17 Keeling ~ in the statue's square, down and unconscious
*7*/5? 49NL AC 16 Relios ~ crystal in hand, daylight on mace, full withdrawl over the edge, feather fall effect kicks in (-10')
35/64 AC 23 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 28 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 2.8 min, +5 Stealth, withdraw with acrobatics
*-48*/100 AC 24 winged lion, *DEAD*

??/?? AC 14 statue 1N ~ flanking attack (1d20+8-1+2=15) on Tyrien missed, AoO negated by acrobatics by 1
??/?? AC 14 statue 2E ~ flanking attack (1d20+8-1+2=10) on Tyrien missed, AoO negated by acrobatics by 1
??/?? AC 14 statue 3S ~ 5' and flanking attack (1d20+8-1+2=23) on Tyrien just hits (Prot from Evil didn't help) damage (2d6+4=7)
??/?? AC 14 statue 4W ~ slam attack on Keeling (1d20+8-1=22) hits slam damage (1d8+4=11)

??/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ back in darkness down below[/sblock]

[sblock=edit: map updated]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 27, 2013)

[sblock=mfloyd3]Umm, I don't think Larissa can reach N16 in move action, but I am not sure that is what you intended in blocking the exit of the chamber. Are you sure that grid coord was not supposed to be L17 or K17, just out of the statue's reach?[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 27, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Urk.  SK, PM is right, Larissa can't reach that space.  I'd intended for her to block the door anyway, at L16.  Sorry for my carelessness.  I'd like to move her back, but understand if you'd prefer not to make a correction.  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 27, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]She is wearing the boots, so yeah, she had 30' of movement.  But corking the door is the better intention, so I moved her back anyways.  I just updated the map instead of generating a new one.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 29, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno has not yet realized that Keeling paid dearly for his near escape and lies incapacitated upon the floor.  The tengu sees Relios throw himself from the ledge and Agno move up to the edge to see if the old man falls to his death.  Seeing the slow descent the priest is making Agno draws back his bow and lets fire with an arrow.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: to J22
Swift: Hawkeye
Standard: arrow fire (Hawkeye + PBS +Bless): 1d20+12=20, 1d6+4=6[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 5
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 33/40 remaining
6 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 4/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 30, 2013)

Relios casts a spell using a foul, unknown language and disappears from view.  The light from the mace and Agno's arrow are still visible for a moment, before the daylight of the mace disappears as well behind something that is itself invisible. Unfortunately for Relios, his hands are too full to reach the arrow sticking out of the back of his shoulder.

The statues turn towards Larissa and strike.  Their oversized longswords leave Larissa at a reach disadvantage.  The northern on hits her while the statue to the east only clanks off of Larissa's armor.  The stone soldiers behind step up, waiting their turn to attack as well.

Agno and Tyrien hear the clank and clatter of heavy platemail running up the stairs with surprising speed.
50% miss chance to hit Relios.  You know his square due to the Daybreak Arrow.

[sblock=round 8]
All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 2.6 minutes
Larissa's ready didn't trigger because they attacked from outside your reach and you moved to get there, so a 5' "step in" was not an option.
I think Agno's arrow shot was only +3 damage.  +1 bow, +1 STR, +1 PBS.  That leaves Relios at 2 hp if you had an accurate estimation of his original health.
Someone is coming up the stairs, and far quicker than the six rounds it took you to climb them.

64/73 AC 22 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 2.8 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism, 
*5*/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 6 daybreak arrows, Daylight lit bow
*-2*/18 AC 17 Keeling ~ in the statue's square, down and unconscious, Stabilize vs DC 10 (1d20+0-1=5) fail
*2*/5? 49NL AC 16 Relios ~ crystal in hand, daylight on mace, (-70'), casts Invisibility, move action to cover mace with cloak, 50/50 to hit, one light source still exposing his position
35/64 AC 23 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 28 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 2.7 min, +5 Stealth, 
*-48*/100 AC 24 winged lion, *DEAD*

??/?? AC 14 statue 1N ~ Turn, attack with reach longsword attack (1d20+8-1=23) hits for damage (2d6+4=9)
??/?? AC 14 statue 2E ~ 5' step, attack with reach longsword attack (1d20+8-1=16) misses
??/?? AC 14 statue 3S ~ 5' step
??/?? AC 14 statue 4W ~ 5' step

??/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ back in darkness down below
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2013)

*OOC:*


With Agno having a decent chance at taking out Relios, I will delay and let GE give it a shot. I might need Tyrien to focus her attacks to aid Larissa instead.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 30, 2013)

Larissa listens to the sound of the Father's retreat, the incoming footsteps, even as she stares down the advancing statues.  There is only one path for a servant of the Host.

"Go!" She calls to her companions.  "Kill Relios, or whatever it was!  I'll hold the statues here."

[sblock=ooc]Std:  Total defense.[/sblock]





[sblock=Larissa stat block]

Larissa

Initiative: +0

AC: 22 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)

HP: 63 Current: 63

CMB: +7 CMD: 17

Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +6 (currently wearing Cloak of Elvenkind, not Protection)

PER Roll:  +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:

     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture

Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]

                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.

                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:

0 Level (4)       Level 01 (4+1)         Level 02 (3+1)        Level 03 (1+1)
* Detect Magic    * Bless                       * Bull's Strength     CAST:* Daybreak Arrow
* Read Magic      CAST:* Protection from Evil CAST:* Bull's Strength     CAST: * D:  Heroism
* Light                  * Detect Evil               * Grace                
* Guidance         * Remove Fear          * D:  Bless Weapon    
                          * D:  Shield of Faith



Channeling at current level: Channel 3d6,

                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for

                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:

     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture

Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]

                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]

                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.

                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 1, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Since it appears Tyrien wishes Agno to take a shot at Relios as she deals with whatever is coming up the stairs Agno focuses.  His eyes gleam with Issolatha's secret of keen sight and he takes aim trying to place another arrow on top of the one that he fired previously.  The arrow flies and he thinks it is on target to hit but it passes the glowing arrow and drops into the darkness below.

Cursing awkwardly Agno calls over his shoulder, "Hurrr!  I missed!  How goes it back there?"

He looks over his shoulder to see how Larissa and Tyrien are faring and whether he needs to move out of danger.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Re: damage.  Looks like I mistakenly added bless benefit to both attack and damage.  Apologies.

Swift: Hawkeye
Miss chance: 1d100=96
Standard: arrow fire (Hawkeye +Bless): 1d20+3=15, 1d6+2=5[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 5
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
6 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 1/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*







After stepping closer to Agno, Tyrien releases the two arrows she has nocked at the statue facing Larissa, they zip over the cleric's head.

After hearing the tengu missed, she says, "Ah well, good try.  Let me take a go at it."

She turns and fires the second arrow down at the fleeing old fart, putting an arrow on target.  There was not much life left in the old guy when he jumped, so she turns back and puts another arrow into the statue.

[sblock=Actions]5ft Step to I21, Using Enhanced Arrows.
Full Attack: At Statue (M14): 1st Attack Many  Shot Arrows (Bless, RS, DA, Enhanced Arrows) (1d20+16=20,   2d8+22=35)
At Relios: 2nd Attack Arrows @  Relios (Bless, RS, DA, Enhanced Arrows), Concealment Hit 1-50  (1d20+16=34,  1d8+11=12,  1d100=36)
3rd Attack Arrow @  Statue M14 (Bless, DA, Enhanced Arrows) (1d20+11=19,  1d8+11=14)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +15 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch)  +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 35 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC, Bless
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 1, 2013)

Tyrien splits her arrows between the traitor and the statue.  The traitor seems to be hit and go silent.  The arrows shatter when they hit the statue, but seem to be chipping away at it.  

The two closest statues continue their relentless assault on the person closest to them.  Larissa in her defensive posture is able to deflect both blows.  The two other occupants of the room wait patiently for their chance to fulfill their duty.

The rattling of approaching armor gets louder.

[sblock=Combat round 9]
All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 2.5 minutes
Someone is coming up the stairs, and far quicker than the six rounds it took you to climb them.
Full defense made the difference for Larissa.

64/73 AC 26 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 2.7 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism, full defensive 
*5*/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 6 daybreak arrows, Daylight lit bow
*-3*/18 AC 17 Keeling ~ in the statue's square, down and unconscious, Stabilize vs DC 10 (1d20-2=-1) fail
35/64 AC 23 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 28 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 2.6 min, +5 Stealth, 

-34/?? AC 14 statue 1N ~ attack (1d20+8-1=8) missed
??/?? AC 14 statue 2E ~  attack (1d20+8-1=24) missed
??/?? AC 14 statue 3S ~ delay
??/?? AC 14 statue 4W ~ delay

-10/5? 49NL AC 16 Relios  ~ invisible, assumed dead
*-48*/100 AC 24 winged lion, *DEAD*
??/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ back in darkness down below
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 2, 2013)

"Deal with whatever is on the stairs," calls Larissa, continuing her fight.  "If it's the Dark Ones, try to lure them over here, and I'll see if I can get the statues to engage them."

[sblock=ooc]Continue Full Defense[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 2, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien double nocks two arrows and let's them fly at the statue again.

She calls back to the cleric, "Do you think they will exit the chamber? I don't know about your idea, Larissa.  Besides, as soo as I see whoever is coming I can fill them with arrows in a hurry."

The archeress finishes her volley of arrows into the chamber with deadly accuracy.

[sblock=Actions]Using Enhanced Arrows.
Full Attack: At Statue (M14): 1st Attack Arrows @  Statue M14 (Bless, RS, DA, Enhanced Arrows) (1d20+16=36,   2d8+22=37) - 1st Attack Arrows @  Statue M14 (Bless, RS, DA, Enhanced Arrows) - Crit Confirm (1d20+16=22,   4d8+44=67)
2nd Attack Arrow @  Statue N12 (Bless, RS, DA, Enhanced Arrows)  (1d20+16=32,   1d8+11=16)
3rd Attack Arrow @  Statue N12 (Bless, RS, DA, Enhanced Arrows)  (1d20+11=27,   1d8+11=12)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +15 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch)  +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 35 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC, Bless
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 2, 2013)

Tyrien's first two arrows strike, shattering the statue with excessive force.  Having no compassion for its fallen comrade, the statue to the west steps up to take its place and swings on the sword saint cleric.  Larissa is able to block the attack as well.
[sblock=Combat mid round 9]
All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 2.5 minutes
Someone is coming up the stairs, and far quicker than the six rounds it took you to climb them.
Full defense made the difference for Larissa.

64/73 AC 26 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 2.7 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism, full defensive 
*5*/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 6 daybreak arrows, Daylight lit bow
*-3*/18 AC 17 Keeling ~ in the statue's square, down and unconscious, Stabilize vs DC 10 (1d20-2=-1) fail
35/64 AC 23 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 28 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 2.6 min, +5 Stealth, 

-128/?? AC 14 statue 1N ~ attack (1d20+8-1=8) missed, shattered rubble
??/?? AC 14 statue 2E ~  attack (1d20+8-1=24) missed
??/?? AC 14 statue 3S ~ delay
-18/?? AC 14 statue 4W ~ delay, steps up and attack (1d20+8-1=17) missing

-10/5? 49NL AC 16 Relios  ~ invisible, assumed dead
*-48*/100 AC 24 winged lion, *DEAD*
??/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ back in darkness down below
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 3, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno curses himself for a fool.  He's made many mistakes during this foray (not the least of which ignoring the magics granted him by Issolatha) and, presuming he makes it out alive, he'll have to think long and hard about continuing this occupation and receiving more stringent training at the temple or an archery range.  And he'll have to think of something to do to make it up to his adventuring companions and Keeling for carrying his weight and saving his skin.  _Keeling?_  Their empathic link is silent and Keeling hasn't come out of the chamber; Agno begins to suspect something has gone horribly wrong.  He takes a step forward but restrains the impulse to dash back into the room to check on his familiar.

"Hear me, Issolatha!  Bless us with your, hurrr... divine grace!"

Agno calls on the power of his goddess to provide what meager healing as he can to himself and his companions.  The chevron of red feathers that marks each shoulder flares as the power is granted.  Unfortunately that power won't reach to the hawk.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]5 ft step to J21
Standard: Channel Energy: 1d6=6.
Agno's step forward should put Larissa in the range of the channel.[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
6 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 0/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 3, 2013)

The statues continue to strike at Larissa, but her defensive posture is protecting her well from each blow.  The heavy clanking of armored footsteps finally rounds the last turn an onto the platform.  A human in shining full plate points a greatsword at Tyrien and Agno.  White flames dance along the blade and reflect off of the gleaming mithral armor.  "Lay down your weapons and surrender to the justice of Helerion!" 

[sblock=Combat round 10]
All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 2.4 minutes
Full defense made the difference for Larissa.

70/73 AC 26 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 2.6 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism, full defensive 
*11*/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 6 daybreak arrows, Daylight lit bow
*-4*/18 AC 17 Keeling ~ in the statue's square, down and unconscious, stabilize (1d20-3=-1) failed
42/64 AC 23 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 28 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 2.5 min, +5 Stealth, 

-128/?? AC 14 statue 1N ~ shattered rubble
??/?? AC 14 statue 2E ~ attack (1d20+8-1=23) fails
??/?? AC 14 statue 3S ~ delay
-18/?? AC 14 statue 4W ~ attack (1d20+8-1=12) fails

1??/1?? AC 3? NewArrival ~ Moves, something, speaks

-10/5? 49NL AC 16 Relios  ~ invisible, assumed dead
*-48*/100 AC 24 winged lion, *DEAD*
??/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ back in darkness down below
[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 3, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien nocks another pair of arrows, ready to fire at the statues accosting Larissa, but looks to her right and sees someone that actually looks and acts the part of a paladin.  However, she is not about to simply throw down her weapons just like that.

She says, "Just how did you get here to rescue the day? I would happily stop shooting, if the statues leave her alone and we can rescue our bird."

The snarky archeress sort of wishes she could fly herself right at that moment.

[sblock=Actions]Delay[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +15 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch)  +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 35 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC, Bless
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 3, 2013)

"Move out of the vault!"


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 4, 2013)

Larissa takes a wary step backward, watching to see what the statues will do.

[sblock=ooc]5' step to K17, ready Full Defense if the statues pursue (if that's allowed after a 5' step?)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Worried about Keeling and thinking if this armored figure could call off the statues it would be the quickest way to get to his injured familiar Agno quickly complies with the request and drops his bow at his feet.

"We were hired to restore the light, but we were, hurrr... betrayed.  Please, I think my familiar lies wounded within."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
6 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 0/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 6, 2013)

"Further!  Over by the others!"  He barks out another command which you don't understand, but think might be in the language of angels. The statues stop, retract their swords, and stand vigilant in the same pose you originally encountered them in. "You're the intruders!  Explain yourselves!"

[sblock=Combat round 11] Please give me a diplomacy roll with your answer. 

All BLESS +1 Attacks and Saves vs. Fear 2.3 minutes

70/73 AC 26 Larissa ~ Bull's STR 2.5 min, +5 Stealth, move 30', Heroism, full defensive 
*11*/43 AC 18 Agno ~ bow in hand ~ 6 daybreak arrows, unarmed
*-5*/18 AC 17 Keeling ~ in the statue's square, down and unconscious, stabilize DC 10 (1d20-4=-3)) failed
42/64 AC 23 Tyrien ~ bow in hand ~ 28 daybreak arrows, Prot f/Evil 2.5 min, +5 Stealth, 

-128/?? AC 14 statue 1N ~ shattered rubble
??/?? AC 14 statue 2E ~ standing
??/?? AC 14 statue 3S ~ delay
-18/?? AC 14statue 4W ~ standing 

1??/1?? AC 3? NewArrival ~ speaks

-10/5? 49NL AC 16 Relios  ~ invisible, assumed dead
*-48*/100 AC 24 winged lion, *DEAD*
??/39 AC 19 green dark stalker ~ back in darkness down below
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 6, 2013)

Larissa sheathes her blade and walks calmly over to join the others, hoping the truth will serve.  "I am Sister Larissa Kondred of the Order of Lady Kamara," she introduces herself.  "My companions and I were hired by one claiming to be Father Relios, a member of the Church of Helerion.  He sought our help in fighting the Dark Ones here.  But after coming as far as we have we discovered him to be an impostor, and he fled."









*OOC:*


 Move to J20.  Diplomacy:  Diplomacy Roll (1d20+7=23)


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien lowers her nocked arrows to point towards her feet and relaxes the draw on her bow.

She says, "Yes, what she said."

"That old trickster got us in here. And we did defeat some of the dark folk. And, he just tried to kill us."

"But I think I got an arrow into him after he jumped to potentially finish him off. He is down there. We should probably get the crystal back that he stole."

The archeress points over the edge and wonders if Relios is really dead or not.

[sblock=Actions]Diplomacy Aid Another (1d20+1=13)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +15 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch)  +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 35 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC, Bless
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 6, 2013)

He shouts "Capture the one that fell off the spire!" down the stairs, which is relayed by another human just rounding the curve and coming in view.  Stepping into the vault itself, he backs away from you far enough, then the paladin channels so as to help the animal but not you.  Keeling flutters and stands back up. Inspecting the room, "The Stone is missing!" which gets relayed down the spire as well.  

[sblock=ooc]Battle over.  You survived!  Do you want the two weeks of drawn out banter with the new comers, or the summary of the story so the characters can move on to a new adventure?  Details of who, what, how and why will come out either way. [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 6, 2013)

*OOC:*


I vote for rapid resolution.  I like detailed RP in FTF games, but here I think we mostly know where things are going (minus the adventure hook, of course .


----------



## perrinmiller (May 7, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien harrumphs as the knight heals the dying bird and makes a point of not doing anything about their injuries. She puts her arrows back away and stands from being so aggressive.

"Well, hopefully you will find the thief's body with an arrow in his back.  He had the crystal stone with him."

"I am curious where you have been all this time. Dark folk were running around downstairs like they had taken over."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +15 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch)  +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 35 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC, Bless
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock][Sblock=OOC]Normally, I would happily role-play until we reached a conclusion naturally as we enjoy the interplay. Alas, I do not see this happening... so whatever I want really doesn't matter, I guess.[/Sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 8, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno was worried but much of his anxiety is removed when the armored one channels to heal Keeling.  Still hesitant to press his luck Agno pushes feeling of danger down the link between him and his familiar.  Keeling hops over to rejoin Agno where the tengu lifts him up and examines him thoroughly until Keeling gets fed up with the attention and hops up onto his normal perch.

"Hurrr!  You have my thanks for that, sirrah!  It speaks much that you are willing to heal a wounded creature.  I am Agno Phoenicus, an humble priest of Issolatha.  We know only what that imposter Relios told us.  What is going on here?"

He stands hoping the man will answer some of their questions.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]I'd also play it out but if we don't all want to do so it makes it kinda difficult.[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
6 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 0/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 8, 2013)

Stepping back out, standing in front of the doorway, "A runner from this citadel only got to us in Tritower an hour ago.  It took us some time to put on our armor before teleporting in."  He seems to recognize that you are priests of normally good faiths, which is probably why he hasn't cut you down yet, but is still quite annoyed. "And we find you here, tossing a priest off a tower.  Strangers' bodies litter the floor everywhere below."  Looking to his right, "I suppose those aren't _your_ arrows in Arrak."
 
Shouting to his left so it can be relayed down, "Get the monsignor up here.  Arrak is dead."  

As the message is relayed down, even though they are farther away, the anger in the voices is getting stronger.

[sblock=ooc]Okay, we can stretch it out a bit.[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 8, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno stares at the paladin as he begins to speak.

"It pains me to say so but we were led here under the pretense that we were freeing the temple of these dark stalkers and their creature minions.  When we came up to the landing here and faced, hurrr... Arrak our false priest, Relios, immediately attacked.  We supported him not understanding the nature of the betrayal."  He looks sadly at the golden furred creature.  "It wasn't until after, when we discovered holy-marked items upon Arrak's body that we realized that we had been, hurrr... duped.  By that time the false priest had opened the crystal structure, taken the stone, and called down the wrath of the statues upon us."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
6 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 0/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 9, 2013)

"We had to fight our way past groups of Dark Ones," adds Larissa.  "It was a pitched battle to get this far -- It seemed your Arrak was one among many opponents."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 9, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien cheeks blush a little with embarrassment. At the time she had been on a roll and quite proud of her shooting and the creature had not lasted very long under her ranged assault. The has the incriminating evidence of whose arrows are whose all over the citadel with two more in her hand.

Holding her longbow behind her back, as if it could not still be seen, she begins to babble. Her voice is really fast, "Wellyouseeit'slikethis..."

"....thedarkfolkwerefiringatus... noquarter..."

"...notlikeIhavealwaysbeenthebestshot... luckyafewtimes... pityIdidn't... neverlikedhim..."

"...didn'tcast... grumpyol'fart... neversaid... owesustriplepayment..."

"Aaaand, yes. I am sorry."

She managed to talk for a complete minute without stopping for one breath during the entire time.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +15 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch)  +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 35 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC, Bless
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 9, 2013)

Larissa keeps her face carefully neutral through the girl's rambling, knowing that the young archer is doing more than any of the others could to make the paladin believe the group had been easily fooled by the ersatz Father Relios.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 11, 2013)

An old priest makes it up the stairs while Tyrien is rambling.  The paladin points to the dead lion and rolls his eyes as Tyrien continues on.  Shuffling over, the priest kneels down and starts pulling the arrows our of Arrak.  After he finishes with that, he unscrews the bottom of his holy symbol and pulls a gem from a small compartment.  After reassembling, he begins chanting in the language of the angels, laying his hands on the beast.

These prayers go on for a while before the beast's eyes open.  Tyrien is still chattering away.  Seeing the party, a deep growl comes from the beast, seemingly shaking the whole platform.

"Arrak, What happened here?"
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 11, 2013)

Larissa says nothing, knowing the creature's words will be damning, but also knowing that its charges cannot be answered until they are made.


----------



## GlassEye (May 13, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Following Larissa's lead Agno remains silent.  He knows that they have told no untruths even though the creature Arrak's words won't paint a pretty picture of the events that happened here.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
6 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 0/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 13, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien stops after her apology and she watches the cleric bring the  winged lion creature back to life.  She is awed and is almost  speechless... well, only almost.

"Whoa, I think we  really were misled here. If they had the power to do all of this, there  was never a need for them to hire anyone to take back their citadel."

"I  wonder, if someone gets killed and then brought back to life, would they let  it slide since no permanent harm was actually done. I mean, Arrak was  dead but it only looks to be an inconvenience now."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +15 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch)  +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 35 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC, Bless
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 14, 2013)

Looking at the chatterbox and flexing his claws, "Let me show you permanent harm."  Another ominous growl seems to make the spire tremble.

Turning to the paladin, "Took you damn well long enough!  These darkling creatures started attacking days ago.  Father Relios called me in to defend the citadel.  I was picking the invaders off from the air  and dealing with the wyvern when one snuck by and smashed him in the back with a poisoned spiked mace.  By the time I got back up here, it was too late."

"Most of these darklings were not a problem.  Many didn't have magic or profane weapons, so they did little damage to me."  Clawing at the bronze coil until it falls off, "Have that re-enchanted.  I drained it dry.  I am adding that to *`my payment'* demands for this mess.   Serious this time.  I think I earned it with five days of battle."

"Your stamina is why we call upon you in times of need.  Most impressive."

"Then these whelps come in, with a walking Relios, so I pounced and tried to put the imposter down.  The same damn mace hit me.  I could take that, but not the barrage of arrows from that little elf."  He grows as Tyrien again.  "These three dropped me in seconds, when I had stood against an army of those other things for days."

"Is his body still there?" Nodding his head towards the opposite side of the platform from the stairs.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 15, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien was at first apologetic and then a little scared the winged lion wanted payback.

But,  she cannot help but feel pride when he recounted her taking him out so  quickly. But tactfully, she refrains from speaking up about it. She even  lets the insults slide, after all the creature was dead a few moments  before. She'd be grumpy too under the circumstances.

"What happened to the real Relios, then?"

"What  about the imposter? Are you all finding him quickly or are you still  going to keep grouching at us over this little mistake and minor  misunderstanding?" The archeress asks with a straight face and  innocent tone.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +15 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch)  +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 35 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC, Bless
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 15, 2013)

Larissa chokes down a sigh, struggling to retain a poker face as the young archer insists on prodding the tempers of both the massive beast and the paladin.  "What my comrade means to say," the priestess says carefully, putting her hand gently on Tyrien's shoulder,  "Is that we regret our mistakes and would be grateful for the opportunity to help set things right.  I would add that we apologize for taking up arms against a loyal servant of Helerion."  The last is clearly directed to Arrak.


----------



## GlassEye (May 15, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno nods his agreement with Larissa's words.

"Most regrettable.  Forgiveness is, hurrr... being begged."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
6 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 0/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 16, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien glances at Larissa with an arched eyebrow.

She is not one to let anyone speak for her and she adds her own comments, "I already said I am sorry."

"But  Arrak, you are no longer dead. As I recall, you attacked us before I  ever shot you. It was a bit chaotic as most battles are, but I fired  arrows in defense of my companions. You tried to kill us."

The  half-elven lass is starting to believe they have kissed enough arse  over this misunderstanding. The winged lion is not even dead anymore.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +15 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch)  +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 35 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC, Bless
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 19, 2013)

The winged lion seems accepting of the apologetic tones of the tengu and human as sincere, but is still riled by the impudence of the half-elf. 

The priest and lion walk around the crystal vault a bit to the point where they are on the opposite side from where the stairs emerged.  With a wave of his sword, the paladin herds you around so he is able to see what is going on as well.  Laying on the floor is an old priest.  It surely looks like the Father Relios you came in with, but this one is a bit gray as if he had been dead for most part of the week.  

*"That* is the real Father Relios, Defender of the Faith, Protector of the Relics of Helerion and monsignor of this citadel."

The paladin interjects, "The others are collecting the one who fell from the spire."

Examining the body, "Looks like we are going to have to dip into his own stash of gems to get him back on his feet.  I only brought one sufficient diamond with me.  We were in a hurry."  says the old monsignor from the other temple.

"I attacked the imposter.  I defended myself from those who were clearly in league with the imposter.  I defended my house!  And yet you want to lay blame on *me*?" It is clear that the anger of the beast is rising, focused on the half-elf, and its overbearing draconic nature will accept nothing short of total capitulation. 
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 20, 2013)

"Blame lies with the impostor, whom we slew," Larissa observes.  "No one doubts your courage or prowess, Master Arrak.  Your defense of this place was beyond courageous.  Is there need for any of us to say more than that?"


----------



## perrinmiller (May 20, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien doesn't really think the lion creature would attack an unarmed person and puts her bow away.

She doesn't even bat an eyelash and replies, "I don't *want* to blame you. It is rather sad. But I forgive you and will accept your apology anyway. I will not even have any hard feelings over the matter."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +15 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch)  +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 35 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC, Bless
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 21, 2013)

The creature has had enough of the insolence from the girl and turns.  It unleashes a roar that shakes not only the tower, but your very souls.

[sblock=Fort save DC 19]If fail, fatigued for the day and deafened for 2d4 rounds.[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 21, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]
Fort Save (1d20+9=11)
[/sblock]

Larissa doubles over in pain at the roar, but resists the temptation to draw her blade, waiting to see what the monster will do.


----------



## GlassEye (May 22, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno staggers under the aural onslaught but straightens and glares at Arrak for once showing an iron will.

"That is, hurrr... enough!"  He looks to the paladin.  "We have confessed our complicity in what happened to Arrak but the evidence clearly points out that our only crime is being, hurrr... easily duped.  Will you continue to let representatives of other temples, representatives who have come with the intention of freeing _your_ temple from invaders, be assaulted by your servant?"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Fort save: 1d20+7=21[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
6 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 0/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 22, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*







Tyrien's hair gets blown back and the force of the roar hits her  face causing her eyes to squint shut. The loud creature clearly has  little patience and doesn't care about harming innocents. The trembling  tower and force of the bad breath is enough to leave her plopping down  on her rear end as result. Other than that she is unscathed it would appear.

Two thoughts are ringing in her head.  One the creature still owes them an apology in return and refuses to  accept any responsibility for the misunderstanding. A second the lion's  breath is horrible; death really did not do him any favors in that  regard.

After recovering she says, "What is this?  Arrak, you want to go at it again? We apologized repeatedly. You did  not. Nor even accept any responsibility for your part in the  misunderstanding."

Turning to the paladin, she asks,  "Does the church of Helerion condone violence like this?  Clearly pride is a _*virtue*_ for your order instead of humbleness. You are  bunch of bullies and clearly think nothing of abusing your power over  weaker people."

Fortitude SV (1d20+7=26)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +15 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch)  +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 35 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC, Bless
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 23, 2013)

The old priest walks over to the beast and lays it hands on its fur, stroking it calmly."استعادة"  The rest of the wounds heal restoring the beast to its full majesty.  "You are the outsiders, invading our temple, breaking into our vault, and you want an apology from a dragonne?"  A full belly laugh erupts from him.  

"Until the inquisitor gets up here and does _his work_ to verify your story, be thankful we are even allowing you to breathe. Addressing the tengu, "If you don't get your girl under control you may be carrying her out of here in an urn."   

The one guarding the stairwell comes around the bend to investigate what has angered Arrak so much, while the paladin steps in to striking range of Tyrien.  The dragonne is shifting his weight from paw to paw, waiting for the slightest twitch.

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 24, 2013)

Unable to hear what has transpired, it is nevertheless clear to Larissa that things have begun to go very badly.  The priestess looks imploringly at Agno.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 24, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien eyes the paladin warily and folds her arms over her chest. After  dealing with the imposter and finding him a real dunghead of a curmudgeon,  she is sort of surprised the rest of the order is no different than the  imposter. They all appear to be too self-righteous and abusive of their  own power.

She says nothing awaiting the inquisitor to come and confirm they have not lied.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +15 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch)  +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 35 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC, Bless
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 27, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Disturbed by the unyielding minions of the sun god Agno realizes that there is little to be gained by continuing their defense until the inquisitor arrives.  He holds his tongue but his dismay is displayed through the tense lines of his body and the droop of his feathers.  Keeling picks up on the tengu's emotions and shifts uneasily from foot to foot.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
6 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 0/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 30, 2013)

It takes about another minute for the inquisitor to arrive.  He was slowed down because he and another priest were carrying the unconscious body of your Relios up the stairs.  Dropping the body unceremoniously in the middle of everyone he addresses his own crew.  "Yeah, something is definitely fishy here.  We found the stone in his hand.  We also found these."  The inquisitor hands over two silver holy symbols to the paladin.  The first is of Helerion.  The second holy symbol, both of your priests recognize,  Arakan the Darktongue.  Anger flares in the paladin's eyes.  "Time to get to the truth." 

The inquisitor opens his pack and pulls out a bunch of scrolls.  Looking through, he pulls two out of the stack and puts the rest back.  After reading the first, he looks around at all those on the platform. "Oh! This is going to get interesting."  He studies the body a few more seconds.  Looking to the paladin, "Don't let that even *twitch!*"

Turning back to you, "Do you willing submit without resistance to a Zone of Truth spell in order to clear your names and reputation?"  as he holds the other scroll waiting for your answers.
[sblock=rolls]Larissa has her hearing back by the time the inquisitor got up the stairs.
Larissa Kn Religion (1d20+5=21)
Agno Kn Religion (1d20+5=19)
Both of the clerics recognize the holy symbol and which deity it belongs to, but you haven't seen it so far in your travels with Relios.
The first scroll used was True Seeing.[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 31, 2013)

Larissa is still visibly worn by the force of the beast's roar, but the sight of the holy symbol her features go grim.  "I will submit," she tells the inquisitor evenly.

She turns to Tyrien.  "Listen to me," she says.  Her words are quiet, but it is clear that she does not care if the others on the platform hear her.  "If you do not convince these men of your innocence, they will kill you.  You must answer their questions, and say nothing more.  No more recriminations, no questioning their competence or motives, and no idle prattle.  Cooperate.  They are not simply investigating a crime any longer, they are looking to purge corruption from the world."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 31, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien gives Larissa look of innocence for a moment, blinking,  "Well, of course I am innocent of doing evil. This is all a  mistake. I cannot help it if they do not like the truth,  Larissa."

The archeress looks to the Inquisitor and  continues, "If you need a spell to double-check, so be it. I  have no objection."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +15 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch)  +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 35 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC, Bless
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 3, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

Agno nods.  If only these priests of Helerion had a goddess whispering secrets in their ears then such measures would be unnecessary.  He listens to Larissa's plea then vocalizes his own acceptance of their procedure.

"I agree, of course."

Keeling puffs out his feathers making himself look almost twice as large and stares with golden eyes towards the priests before releasing an ear-piercing shriek.  Presumably his own agreement.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
6 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 0/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 4, 2013)

The inquisitor goes on to using his scroll to invoke a zone of truth covering most of the occupied portion of the platform.  He adds a second quick spell from his own repertoire before asking the ultimate question,  "So, would you please explain to us how you came to be traveling with this doppelganger?  What were your plans when you got here?  How did you open the vault?  Since the front door was locked, how did you get in?  And just where did all these darkfolk come from?"

The inquisitor is almost giggling, having realized you have been duped, but is still performing his duty so that the others may judge your intentions fairly. A slight purr of satisfaction comes from the dragonne at the mention of doppelganger, knowing it chose the right actions in its split second decisions.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 4, 2013)

Larissa ignores the snickering, reminding herself that such pettiness is beneath a servant of the Host.  She gives a brief and carefully factual explanation of how the group came to be in the temple.  She explains the nature and location of the secret passage that the doppleganger revealed, and makes mention of the bodies of the Dark Ones the priests can find in the passage.  "I do not know how the Dark Folk came to enter," she adds, "But I can only assume they came in through the secret passage.  A security problem you might wish to correct," she adds, unable to contain her irritation with the interrogator's behavior any longer.

"We witnessed the Doppleganger open the vault with a stone shaping spell," she adds.  "By then it was clear that something was amiss, and when it became clear that the dragonne was a servant of Helerion, we attacked the false priest."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien doesn't see where the trick is, she has not been lying the entire time. She she proceeds to tell it like it is, not holding back one bit on especially horrid details or opinions of appearances.  She talks and talks and talks and talks. She will even mention morning ablutions and what they ate.

Finally, the half-elven lass intakes a deep breath, ready to blather on about more truths for another five minutes. But she only says, "So, you see? We are only guilty of being mistrustful of the wrong person."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +15 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch)  +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 35 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC, Bless
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 7, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

With Larissa's response and Tyrien's long, rambling discourse Agno doesn't feel a need to respond.  Instead he stands listening as Tyrien talks and he nods his head in agreement with her tale.

"It is true: wrongly trustful of, hurrr... guilty persons."

Keeling stares at Arrak apparently fascinated with the flying lion creature.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
6 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 0/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 8, 2013)

Once Tyrien pauses her rambling, the inquisitor jumps in.  "Well, yes, I can confirm that all of that is the truth my comrades.  Their intentions were pure, even if their knowledge was poor.  So, they shall not meet the same fate as this one", as he kicks the fake Relios in the side. 

"Are you sure?" "Yes.  I don't know all the details on the schemes of the doppelganger, but further _interrogation_ of him doesn't require these three."  

"All right. So, _*now*_ I can give you the formal *Thank You* from the house of Helerion."  Arrak growls, still quite upset, but putting up with these formalities.  

The old priest snaps his fingers and a squire that has been standing in the background comes forward.  The priest raises one finger on one hand and two upon the other. The squire understands his duty.  First approaching Larissa, he reaches into a bag, and pulls forth a greatsword, handing it to her.  Moving over to Agno, he looks at the bird man a moment, then reaches into the bag.  This time, out comes a quarterstaff.  Handing it over, he goes to the half-elf.  Reaching in, he pulls a bow.  Arrak growls so deeply, the tower seems to shake.  Putting that back, the squire pulls another greatsword.  Another rumble from the beast makes the squire's hands start to shake.  Going back in a third time, he pulls out a dagger this time and shows it to the dragonne as if asking approval.  This time the beast is silent, so the squire hands the dagger to Tyrien.

While the squire has been handing out things, the squire has been examining the gifts with detect magic.  Smiling with the expertise of a politician, "These were taken off of the true invaders of our house.  Take them as thanks for attempting to save a sister church in it's time of need.  And now, I think you should start your trip back to Venza.  Don't pay any attention to the screams that may echo through the valley for the next few nights.  That one has secrets to reveal, and he will." as he points the the creature still laying face down on the floor.

He waves his hand toward the stairs and the others surrounding you part to give you a path to leave.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 11, 2013)

*Agno Phoenicus, priest of Issolatha*

"Hurrr... yes.  Thank you for this gift," says Agno quickly with sidelong glances towards Arrak.  "Good luck in finding your answers and rebuilding your temple and reconstituting your priesthood."  He looks over at Tyrien and Larissa catching their eye and it is clear he is ready to be away.  "We shall go, yes?"

Agno nudges Tyrien as he starts to move off.  "I should like to know what is a, hurrr... dopplerganger."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +10 (+12 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
6 arrows w/daybreak
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 remaining
*Channel Energy:* 0/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 4/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/7 remaining
*Totem Transformation:* 2/4 minutes remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
3rd level: cure moderate wounds, daylight, fly (D)
2nd level: chill metal, lesser restoration, share language, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 11, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien took the dagger with an arched eyebrow and then chuckled,  "So that's how it is, eh Arrak? I have two decent bows  already."

She bids the inquisitor and paladin thanks  before taking the offered path to the stairs. Feeling vindicated was not  hard. Besides, for all his bluster and bad breath, she still bested the  dragonne and he knows it. Head held high, a conquering heroine, the  archeress departed with the others.

With Agno's question she  glances at him and replies softly, "Maybe it is a demon that  can assume someone's appearance. A fancy name for imposter, perhaps?"

"I wonder if we can just walk out the front door... I assume we can find it once we are downstairs."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +15 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 16 Touch)  +1AC Prot Evil
*HP:* 35 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26(19ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Protection from Evil +1AC, Bless
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining, Daybreak Arrows (28/40)
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 11, 2013)

Larissa accepts the blade.  "Thank you, then," she says simply.  "Good fortune to you in your continuing war."

She proceeds down the steps after her departing comrades.  She ponders Agno's question and Tyrien's reply.

"Whatever it is," the priestess.  "I am becoming concerned that there are more of them about than I care to know.  In the space of months, I have twice fought against those seeking to bring down the Church of Helerion.  It seems dark powers seek to dominance in Venza and its environs."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 12, 2013)

The party makes it down the stairwell to find the northern wall contains grand oak doors, twenty feet tall and twenty feet wide.  A couple squires from the paladin's party make sure you head out promptly towards your return to Venza.

  After about a half hour of walking, you hear the first screams echoing across the valley from the citadel's tower.  Your journey is undisturbed as you make your way back home.  

~The End~​[sblock=ooc]Considering you have two clerics, healing back up just takes a day's spell allotment of the three going back to Venza.  Larissa carefully studies the items you were given and is able to identify them.  (Well, if she missed, the Mystic Pearl could do it as well. [/sblock]        *GM:*  Agno finishes the adventure earning 18,152 GP and 18,205 XP.  That leaves him at a total of 28,316 XP over his career. 
Treasure received:  +1 Vicious Spell Storing staff (value 18,301), so he needs to pay 149 gp in gold or items to the others to balance out perfect.

Larissa finishes the adventure earning 18,777 GP and 19,223 XP.  That leaves her at a total of 31,311 XP over her career. 
Treasure received: +1 Mimetic shortsword (value 8,310), Cloak of Elvenkind (value 2,500), Boots of Striding and Springing  (value 5,500) and a Greatsword +1 (value 2,350) along with 117 gold coins.

Tyrien finishes the adventure earning 22,595 GP and 24,945 XP.  That leaves her at a total of 44,777 XP over her career.
 Treasure received: Cloak of Elvenkind (value 2,500), Dagger of Doubling (value 10,302), +1 Planar shortsword (value 8,310), masterwork shortsword (value 310) and 1,173 gold pieces.

The rest of the items disappeared with the witch so I don't have to bother putting them into the Pearl. 
Full numbers and calculations are here in my first post in the thread.
     [sblock=Secret Plot-lines]Relios was a very evil doppleganger that tricked the darkfolk into raiding the citadel in an attempt  to get the stone he was obsessing over. It was a Stone of Controlling Earth Elementals.  He planned get the stone and use it to solidify his rule of some underdark with a proverbial fist of iron.  But, the initial battle went bad, and he deserted before his army could turn on him. He hired you to try, as a second chance, to get the stone and then double cross you.  The vault also held four +5 weapons, but they were all alignment based, so he knew he couldn't get them.  If the darkfolk tried, they would have suffered as well, so he knew they could not be used against him.  Being a cleric of Arakan with the murder and trickery subdomains, his channels were negative energy based, so he could not get past the pit on his own.  Posing as father Relios, who had used his channels up in the battle, he duped Gergoi into doing that part on the way out to do the channeling then.  He duped you on the way back in pretty much in the same way.  He also used Gergoi to do the recruitment, so as to not raise suspicions on himself.  His mace was consecrated spell storing.  So, 1/2 a negative channel plus an inflict serious wounds made for a single, devastating strike when he needed it.

He was purely using you to tie up and delay the defenses of the citadel so he could grab the stone and disappear.  Considering he had a bluff of +15, the opposed rolls to figure him out were quite difficult.

Arrak was an Advanced Celestial Dragonne with one level of cleric.  He was brought in with Planar Ally to defend the citadel during the initial attack by the real Relios.  The coil around his leg was a wand of cure light wounds, shaped a little differently than normal.  The Amulet of Might Fists was +0 Mimetic, so he gains the resistances of the creature he is going toe to toe with in combat.  Great against outsiders and dragons, but not so much against simple darkfolk.  All in all, he was a creature that could take on an army of fifty in a war of attrition from higher ground.

The pit wasn't in the original writeup, but I needed something more than 'you sneak in the back door' without a challenge.  The blast that Tonris triggered was a greater dispel magic.  It blew a hole in the magic that slowly repaired itself over time because it is a permanent effect.  If the witch's flying hadn't been (SU) he would have fallen through the hole.  A normal mage flying would have, by design.  The "don't take the easy path" was because there was a normal hole in the ground half way along the smooth path even if the rest was solidified by the channels. Quartz crystals at the half way point would have zapped spider climbers with electricity if that method was attempted. I didn't think about teleport/dimension door at the time of creation, but I am sure a dimensional trap would have been there if needed. Only positive channelers were meant to get through. 

I hope you had fun.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for a fun run, SK!  I appreciate your stepping in and committing to the thing the way you did.  Especially given some rather...unusual challenges that arose.

PM, GlassEye, fun playing with you, see you in the funny papers.


----------



## Systole (Jun 12, 2013)

Numbers are good.  Approved.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 13, 2013)

I second mfloyd3's thank you!  I enjoyed the adventure and also appreciate that you were able to finish it up for us, SK.

Agno will sell his wand when he gets back in town to compensate for the difference in his item vs. gold earned.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks, SK. Having taken over adventurers from others, it is hard to be  motivated and be invested in it. You did a great job and I had fun...  despite the difficulties with you know who. Nice playing with you as  well, MF & GE. Gotta wonder what next for Agno and Tyrien. (an  Larissa too if you are changing your mind, MF)

Pity Tyrien's  mouth got the better of her and she did not get a fancy bow that would  not be available so easily in the Pearl. Out of curiosity, what would  have it been? Or was that just theatrics and there was no actual bow  listed as a treasure possibility?


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 13, 2013)

You only had about 12k of treasure coming, so the bow wouldn't have been too special.  A +1 shock bow was too little, anything in the +3 category was too much.  The dagger came closer to the total you were due. If you pick up the extra feat, the dagger becomes quite nice, and the feat works with your chakrams as well.  Or, turn all your treasure into the pearl and get the weapon you really want. (taking time to check) Okay, you did that.  Intention was a +2 weapon for Larissa as well, but she already had enough treasure that it just wasn't in the budget.  So, the squire made the fortunate mistake of pulling a +1 weapon instead of +2 that priest had asked for with the two fingers.

Mostly theatrics.  I make up the treasure as I go.   And Tyrien was the one non-priest.  She had that strike against her before she opened her mouth.

The church on the other hand made out quite well looting the bodies.  They can afford to cast more than a few raise dead spells to put things back in order and invest in bolstering their defenses. 

 I am glad everyone liked it.   Now to figure out the next adventure as we have quite a few in the mid to high range sitting in the DWI now.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2013)

What feat were you thinking of?


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 14, 2013)

Quick Draw makes separating the dagger a free action.  So, you can pull off throwing 3 in a round at higher levels and still have one in your hand to be "armed" for AoOs.  I am not sure if it is needed to throw two chakrams in a round at higher BAB levels or not.  I assume it is.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 14, 2013)

Ahh that feat. I like Quick Draw, have it on both my other characters. 

Tyrien is focused on a bow and outside of zombies, I am not sure she needs to be effective vs. DR/Slashing and I might try powering through it instead.  Though, I will admit a +1 Shock Bow would be a good idea.  I might actually go back and drop the +4 Dex Belt back to +2 and roll for it.  That more extra 12K gp is probably not worth that +2 it as I am limited on the AC bonus of the Mithral Shirt anyway.


----------

